# News - Kopierschutz: Akzeptieren Sie Steam?



## Administrator (29. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,337985


----------



## Marscel (29. November 2004)

Meine Meinung zu Steam...

positiv:
- unumständlich zu bedienen 
- als Valve Spielezentrale ganz nützlich
- schnelle Downloads, wo man nebenbei auch noch CS  mit einem sehr niedrigem Ping spielen kann

negativ:
- Account verpflichtend für alle Valve-Spiele (sogar für Offline-Spiele)
- öfters überlastet (das Steam-Netzwerk)

Alles in allem aber eine Software, die weder besonders postiv noch negativ zu mir steht, weshalb ich sie problemlos akzeptiere (bzw. tun muss, da sonst nix mit HL2 wäre   ).


----------



## benson76 (29. November 2004)

Prinzipiell eine feine Sache, es muss jedoch strikte grenzen geben, was steam auf dem rechner "überprüfen" darf - das ausspionieren von rechnern ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen - auch nicht mit der leider hohen softwarepiraterie!


----------



## Killtech (29. November 2004)

> Akzeptieren Sie diese Form des Kopierschutzes?



Was bleibt einem als Half Life 2 bzw. Counter-Strike Spieler denn auch anderes übrig!?  :-o

Groß angelegte Protestaktionen gegen Valve und deren Steam-System? Eher nicht...

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Nein, so etwas werde ich nie akzeptieren. Einen Vorteil für ehrliche Käufer sehe ich darin auch nicht.
Klasse konnte den SP Part nicht spielen, weil die Server überlastet sind / waren. 
Wenn es Valve vielleicht in 5 Jahren nicht mehr gibt, diese aufgekauft wurden, etc. dann kann man die HL 2 DVD gleich mit vernichten.
Man muß Steam nutzen und benötigt dennoch die DVD im Laufwerk? Super Sache.
Von der ewig langen Startzeit und bescheidenen Ausstattung ganz zu schweigen.

Ich hätte ja nix gegen eine Aktivierung, sehe es jedoch nicht ganz ein, wozu man für so was Steam braucht und nicht einfach per I-Net oder Telefon machen kann ala MS.


----------



## zectOr (29. November 2004)

Meine Meinung ist, wenn es in den nächsten teilen immer noch so ist dann werden viele Leute auf dieses Spiel verzichten, obwohl bei mir Steam problemlos gegangen ist. 

Für Valve ist es einerseits gut denn die Raubkopieen sind wohl stark zurück geganen aber andererseits haben viele das Spiel wieder zurück in den Laden getragen weil sie mit Steam nicht zurecht gekommen sind oder garkein Internet hatten.

mfg


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

Steam ist veraltet. Es lebe Starforce3.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2004)

Steam und das Märchen "Kampf gegen die Raubkopierer"   
Valve geht es hier primär doch nicht um den Kampf gegen Raubkopien, sondern in erster Linie darum, dass sich ihre *Verkaufs*plattform weiter etabliert.
Außerdem: Stellt Euch mal vor das würde in Zukunft jeder Hersteller so machen und ihr hättet 10-15 Spiele + zu jedem eine solche Plattform auf Eurem Rechner installiert??? Erst mal die ganze Aktivierung und dann müsstet ihr ja jedesmal erst mal stundenlang eure ganzen Plattformen aktualisieren, bis ihr überhaupt zum Spielen kommt. Nee dann würde mir PC Spielen keinen Spass mehr machen. 



> Akzeptieren Sie Steam?



*Nein*, halte gar nichts davon   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. November 2004)

Akzeptieren? Ja.
Aber benutzen werde ich es nicht, daher keine Valve-Spiele mehr für mich. Gibt ja auch genug Alternativen.


----------



## Booda (29. November 2004)

akzeptieren?! Ja. Find es eine gute Sache, wenns nicht dauernd nerven würde. Einmal wäre ja okay!


ABER:  Ein paar von meinen Kollegen haben etwa eine Woche nach dem Release das Steam übergangen und kopieren das Game jetzt fröhlich


----------



## iam-cool (29. November 2004)

Hab HL2 nicht gekauft und werde auch kein anderes Game von Valve kaufen aufgrund von Steam(gibt genug Alternativen)
Steam erfüllt meiner Meinung nach die Definition eines Trojaners und sowas installiere ich bestimmt nicht freiwillig auf meinem System


----------



## gamer18 (29. November 2004)

Hilfe!!  Probleme mit Steam!!
Ich kann keinen account erstellen weil ich laut programm offline bin!!!
bin aber definitiv online!!!  was soll das???? hat das was mit dem server zu tun??? was soll ich tun? hab es schon mehrmals neuinstalliert, firewall  sogar deaktiviert!!!  geht nicht!!!!


----------



## Trancemaster (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, so etwas werde ich nie akzeptieren. Einen Vorteil für ehrliche Käufer sehe ich darin auch nicht.
> Klasse konnte den SP Part nicht spielen, weil die Server überlastet sind / waren.
> Wenn es Valve vielleicht in 5 Jahren nicht mehr gibt, diese aufgekauft wurden, etc. dann kann man die HL 2 DVD gleich mit vernichten.
> Man muß Steam nutzen und benötigt dennoch die DVD im Laufwerk? Super Sache.
> ...



Sieh es mal so: Schlechte Presse ist besser als gar keine Presse - so bleibt HL² noch Wochen nach den (mal wieder übertriebenen) hervorragenden Testergebnissen noch im Gespräch. 
Für mich ist HL² das erste und zugleich letzte Spiel das ich derartig über Internet aktivieren muß. Eigentlich ist meine Spielesammlung nach 12 Jahren groß genug, um wieder von vorn anzufangen, sollten morgen ALLE Spiele auf diese Art zum laufen gebracht werden müssen.
Ich hoffe inständig darauf, daß Valve die einzigste Firma bleibt die sowas zur Regel macht .


----------



## plutonium67 (29. November 2004)

Ich finde es eine ausgemachte Schweinerei. Ich habe prinzipiell, nicht aus eigenen Interessen, etwas gegen Bevormundung, Ausspionierung, zu starke Kontrolle. Die Selbstjustiz, die Valve mit Steam gerne hätte, ist grundsätzlich verwerflich. Vor allem ist sie nicht mit Schweizer Recht vereinbar, welches (im Moment) noch Sicherungskopien eines Spiels, auch wenn es einen Kopierschutz haben sollte bzw. auch wenn ein Crack benutzt werden müsste, erlaubt.

Will heissen, dieses Spiel geht rein von amerikanischem Recht aus, was ich auch schon prinzipiell zum kotzen finde.


----------



## gliderpilot (29. November 2004)

Ich akzeptiere Steam nicht! Es ist nur ein notwendiges Übel, wenn man Ego-Shooter mag und daher HL² bzw. CS zocken will! Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## satchmo (29. November 2004)

Also Leute bitte,
alle die dazu keine Meinung haben, denen das Egal ist, oder diese Maßnahme sogar noch verstehen können sollten sich mal darüber Gedanken machen, dass genau sie dazu beitragen schnelle Schritte in Richtung gläserner User, Bürger und Gesellschaft zu gehen. Immer schön Ja und Amen sagen, sich über ein paar Sachen beschweren, mehr aber nicht und morgen leben wir in City 17.
Tut mir Leid mit ein wenig nachdenken müsste man ganz schnell zu einem NEIN kommen.
Meine Konsequenz ist ganz einfach: Ich kaufe mir kein VLAVE Produkt mehr!
Wenn ihr das alle tun würdet müsste keiner auf HL2 oder 3 verzichten, da sich die eben genannte Firma von dieser Zwangsregistrierung und  Freischaltung ganz schnell verabschieden würde. 
Also diese Ignoranz solchen Maßnahmen gegenüber finde ich sehr entäuschend und beängstigend.
Dazu kommt, dass eine Wiederverkauf zur Zeit nicht möglich ist; das ist alles ein riesengroßer, sehr schlechter Scherz!!!


----------



## danielg (29. November 2004)

Ich akzeptiere Steam nicht und halte es auch für unzumutbar.


----------



## Strider90 (29. November 2004)

Steam ist der Grund, weshalb ich mir kein HL2 gekauft habe.Mag zwar niemanden interessieren, aber ist halt meine einzige Möglichkeit dagegen zu protestieren. Ob mir da was entgeht ist mir ziemlich egal, is ja nur ein Spiel, aber mich beunruhigt die Richtung, die das einschlägt. Nichts spricht gegen eine einmalige Registrierung ala MS oder von mir aus können die mir auch den CD Key erst per Mail oder telefonisch übermitteln, aber dieses System beunruhigt mich und benachteiligt nur den Käufer. Einige meiner Freunde konnten die ersten Tage nur mit erheblichen Problemen spielen, die Kopierer hatten natürlich keine Probleme, da sie Steam übergingen.
Wenn sich das durchsetzt haben wir in einigen Jahren den halben Computer voller solcher Programme und können selbst im SP nur noch online zocken. Was ist wenn eine Firma mit ihrer Plattform pleite geht oder da mal was zusammenbricht? Wer kontrolliert, was da wirklich übermittelt wird? Man wird immer mehr zum Gläsernen Konsumenten. In den Nutzungsbedingungen macht man immer mehr Zugeständnisse. HL3 kann man vermutlich nur spielen, wenn man zustimmt ausgewählten Vertretern von Partnerfirmen bei Kaffe und Kuchen in die Wohnung zu lassen...


----------



## Yikrazuul (29. November 2004)

Komisch, jeder beschwert sich über Steam, aber anscheindend haben sich's die meisten doch geholt.

Wegen Steam werde ich HL² nicht kaufen. Wieder 50 Euro gesparrt , hehehe....


----------



## peacemaker-cod (29. November 2004)

Würde sagen "Es bleibt uns ja nix anderes übrig!"

Ich weiss noch was das für ein trouble gab als man CS nur noch über Steam  spielen konnte (glaub ab version1.6)
Nix funktionierte und alle regten sich auf! Die alten CS WON server wurden irgendwann später abgeschaltet(richtig?)! naja.... war keine tolle Sache!
Ich hab ja kein Problem damit.... weil ich  nur Originalgames habe und nen Breitbandanschluss mit Flat! Von daher kann ich Steam gelassen entgegensehen!  Eine Bedingung habe ich natürlich....Steam soll immer laufen wenn ich Games von Valve zocke... und das Fehlerfrei wenns geht!
Wenn es um den Kopierschutz geht.... über Steam, ist doch cool... bleiben die Raupkopierer draussen! ...Wer spielen will muss zahlen... und wenn es nur gebrauchte Games sind... hab auch einige davon! ...Wird bei HL2 wohl entwas schwieriger sein ein gebrauchtes zu bekommen.. wegen der Registrierung! 
So... was ist aber mit den ehrlichen Leuten die keine Flat oder Internetanschluss haben?
Keine Ahnung... da ist STEAM natürlich scheisse...ohne Frage!
Da sollte der Kopierschutz  auf der DVD liegen... 
Muss aber dazu sagen.... wenn der Kopierschutz zu extrem ist, das man das Game nicht ohne Einschränkungen installieren kann... dann ist das auch wieder Kundenunfreundlich und der Schutz hat sein Ziel verfehlt! Siehe Diverse Games.... ROME TOTAL WAR!

Naja .... ist halt so ein Thema,  wo sich die Geister scheiden....


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

Ich mag mir gar nicht vorstellen wie mein Desktop wohl aussehen würde , wenn alle Hersteller zu einer Steam-Ähnlichen Methode übergehen!


----------



## frozenferret (29. November 2004)

danielg am 29.11.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich akzeptiere Steam nicht und halte es auch für unzumutbar.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...
Eine Registrierung bzw. meinetwegen auch Aktivierung, übers Internet liesse ich ja noch angehen... Wäre halt eine einmalige Sache und fertig. Aber so muß ich mir diesen sch... Steam-Client installieren, der zum einen Ressourcen frisst und zum anderen für ein abgefucktes Singleplayer-Spiel ständig im Hintergrund laufen muß. Ausserdem konnte bisher niemand eine Angabe dazu machen welche Daten mittels Steam an Valve übermittelt werden.   
Das kann es nun wirklich nicht sein. Als nächstes muß ich noch eine Kreditkarte besitzen und deren Nummer bei Steam angeben, damit zusätzlich zu dem Kaufpreis noch eine monatliche Nutzungsgebühr abgebucht werden kann - oder ich muß eine Webcam installieren damit Valve auch jederzeit überprüfen kann ob ich nicht in irgendeiner Form cheate oder das Spiel jemandem fremden, der nicht dafür bezahlt hat, auf meinem Rechner zugänglich mache.   
Aus diesem Grunde verzichte ich gerne auf HL² und CS, wobei mir Counter Strike sowieso lauwarm am Arsch vorbei geht!


----------



## mjp (29. November 2004)

Was mich jetzt mal interessieren würde:
Hilft es denn gegen Raubkopien?
Habe zwar von irgendeiner Sperre gelesen aber es existieren doch garantiert schon funktionierende Versionen im Netz, oder?

Ich jedenfalls muss noch bis Weihnachten warten, bis ich HL2 zocken kann (und Steam testen muss)....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (29. November 2004)

Das Folgende habe ich zwar im "Download statt Datenträger?"-Thread schon geschrieben, aber das passt hier auch gut hin, also kopiere ich mich mal selber. 



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 29.11.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Download statt Datenträger?
> Nein, Teufelswerk!!
> Ich bin in dieser hinsicht krankhaft altmodisch, da ich es dann doch besser finde, eine CD/DVD, eine Verpackung (nicht DVD-Hülle) und ein dickes, fettes, ausführliches, nicht von einem zweidollarfuffzich Programm ins Deutsche übersetzes Handbuch zu bekommen, für den horrenden Kaufpreis den ich bereit war zu zahlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ich98 (29. November 2004)

hi
ich hab mir HL² auch nicht gekauft wegen Steam, es ist für mich unmöglich noch hunderte von MB mit ISDN aus dem Netz zu ziehen, dazu kann ich an meinem PC an dem ich spiele nicht so einfach ins Netz, da muss ich immer erst ein Kabel durch Treppenhaus legen  um online zu gehen. Eine einmalige Aktivierung ohne Download und ewiger Encodierung ist ja keine schlechte Idee, aber trotzdem für alle die gar kein Internet haben eine große Schweinerei. Deshalb kann man das nicht akzeptieren. Die ehrlichen Käufer müssen unter so einem schrecklichem Kopierschutz leiden, eine Frechheit, ich hoffe nur es kommen nicht mehr Spiel mit so einem Quatsch.
ich98


----------



## Atropa (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es Valve vielleicht in 5 Jahren nicht mehr gibt, diese aufgekauft wurden, etc. dann kann man die HL 2 DVD gleich mit vernichten.


Vielleicht kann man sich ja vorher noch gebührenpflichtig ein No-Steam Patch über Steam runterladen, der mit einer Registrierungsorgie genau für dein HL2 freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2004)

es hat mir nichts aber auch rein garnichts positives gebracht.
bei mir hat zwar fast alles auf anhieb funktioniert, aber ich sehe in steam 
nur ein werkzeug um kunden besser kontrolliern zu können.
wer das nicht kapiert, dem kann man nicht helfen.
sollte valve daran fest halten, sehen die von mir keinen cent mehr.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. November 2004)

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen das Steam an sich, als "Verwaltungsplatz" für Spiele und Co. eine feine Sache ist, die Gamebrowser, die Übersicht über verfügbare Freunde etc. sind IMO nützlich, hilfreich und vor allem einfach zu bedienen. 

ABER: Steam als Kopierschutz ist nervig, störend und ich fühle mich zu abhängig. Ich trau mich ja nicht mal mehr das Spiel bei Freunden zu installieren aufgrund der Tatsache das jene mit der installierten Software unter meinen Account irgendwas anstellen könnten. In dieser Hinsicht ist STEAM IMO absolut unangebracht. Vielleicht ist es als Kopierschutz wirklich effektiver als so manche altmodische Variante, aber für mich nichts was zur Regel werden darf. 
Als "Experiment" bei HL2 war diese Prozedur vielleicht noch akzeptabel, aber als gängiger Standard kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, vor allem würde ich sowas auch nicht untersützen. Man stelle sich vor dass man dann sogar dumme 20 Euro Add-Ons aktivieren lassen müßte...ein Graus. 
Ich hoffe nur dass andere Hersteller nicht gleichziehen und eine solche Prozedur einführen. Das wäre mir dann einfach zu lästig, z.B. bei Fun-Games wie "Flatout" Ewigkeiten zu warten und relevante Daten von mir preiszugeben. 

Aber wie gesagt, als Gameservice finde ich Steam mittlerweile ganz nett, als Kopierschutz-System allerdings das Letzte.

Regards, eX!


----------



## maho1973 (29. November 2004)

Definitiv auf gar keinen Fall   ! 
Obwohl ich ein gewisses Verständnis dafür habe, daß man sich vor Softwarepiraterie schützen muß, rechtfertigt es noch lange nicht die Computer über Steam auszuspionieren.
Dieses Verfahren ist umständlich, kundenunfreundlich und diskriminierend gegenüber all jenen, die kein Internet haben bzw. sich leisten können   .
Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn ein großer Teil des Produktionsbudgets für das sch***-Steam verschleudert worden wäre.   
Eine telefonische Produktaktivierung wäre das Mindeste gewesen, was alternativ zu Steam hätte angeboten werden müssen !!!!
HL 2 ist das erste UND letzte Programm, daß ich über Steam aktiviert habe bzw. aktivieren werde.
Sollte HL 3 oder auch ein anderes Spiel von Valve oder sonst jemanden über so eine sch***-Prozedur aktiviert werden müssen, können sie sich ihr Programm - gleich welcher Wertung - an den Hut stecken !!!!


----------



## Look (29. November 2004)

akzeptiere ich Steam? - Nein, tue ich nicht, für ein erweitertes MP-Portal mag dies eine Alternative sein, mehr nicht.

Bei Valve ist Steam nun immer dabei, auf ner Lan ebenso, wie jetzt sogar bei SP-Games - ich halte nichts vom System Freischaltung, schon gar nicht im Bezug auf HL2 mit verschlüsselten Dateien auf einem Datenträger, dieses System können sie gerne weiter behalten, bitte, machen sie halt mit mir kein Geschäft mehr. Diese Antwort zeigt auch meine Reaktion, wer nicht liefern kann, was ich grad so noch akzeptiere, macht mit mir keine Geschäfte mehr, ganz einfach - es ist nur ein Spiel, da fällt verzichten relativ einfach (das lernen einige hier sicherlich auch irgendwann, wenn sie älter und reifer sind).

MfG
Look


----------



## Xyr0n (29. November 2004)

Steam is doch ein produkt von I-net Piraten.......wären diese dreckkinda nicht ständig am laden ,brauch man kein Kopierschutz!!!!!

und zu Steam selber ,isn tolles Program ,nur die Blödheit sitzt vor dem PC.......die leute die meckern ,sind nur zu blöde das ding richtig zu bedienen ,zumindest bei 90%


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (29. November 2004)

Steam ist fast perfekt


wer es nicht nutzen will, sollte auch HL2 nicht spielen können, und das kann er auch nicht   


Es ist nur sinnvoll, da man alles bequem downloaden kann, wer so online Spiele als Original kauft und saugt, kann sie sowieso gleich sichern. Wer hat heute keinen Brenner im PC...


Ich kauf meine Games aber lieber im Laden.


----------



## Skartrak (29. November 2004)

Rofl wer nicht weis wie man damit umgeht ^^

Wie oft hab ich schon auf Lans diesen Dreck vom Hause Valve installieren müssen und fast immer hiess es ohh den Fehler hab ich auch noch nie gesehen -.-

Man installiert alles einfach und auf einmal obwohl man nichts verändert hat hat man irgend einen schwerwiegenden Fehler der das Programm schliesst.

Das Programm ist wie Windows: Verbugt bis zum geht nicht mehr, aber jeder muss es haben ^^


----------



## Elzy (29. November 2004)

Internetaktivierung des Keys meinetwegen! Registration und Zusatzsoftware für Single-Player-Spiele à la Steam *NEIN DANKE*.


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Ganz klares *nein*
Über die Gründe habe ich mich schon mehrfach in anderen Threads ausgelassen und da ich zu faul bin, dass jetzt nochmal ausführlich zu schreiben fasse ich nur einige Punkte kurz zusammen:
- Steam ist m.E. nix weiter als eine zukünftige Verkaufsplattfrom mit welcher Valve direkt an den Endverbraucher rankommt und somit den Zwischenhandel ausschaltet und dadurch die Gewinnspanne erhöht
- Niemand kann mir garantieren, dass Steam ewig läuft. Was wenn Valve in 1 Jahr pleite macht ?
- Die Kopplung von HL2 an Steam zwingt mich eine Zusatzsoftware zu installieren die ich nicht für das Spiel eigentlich brauche und die ich nicht haben will.
- Was wenn das Schule macht und andere Hersteller mit ihren eigenen Programmen ankommen ? Darf ich dann für 10 Spiele von 10 herstllern auf meiner Platte 10 Zusatzprogramme laufen lassen ? Nein, danke !!
- Niemand kann mir garantieren, dass Steam auf Dauer kostenlos bleibt
- Niemand kann mir garantieren, dass Steam nicht irgendwelche Sachen weitergibt, die ich nicht weitergeben will
- Es gibt Leute, die gar kein Internet haben bzw. die ihre Spielerechner nicht am Netz hängen haben
- Niemand kann mir die Sicherheit Steams garantieren (besonders bei einer Firma, die sich ihren Source Code klauen lassen...)

Ergibt im ganzen: Steam ? Nein, danke !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

satchmo am 29.11.2004 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute bitte,
> alle die dazu keine Meinung haben, denen das Egal ist, oder diese Maßnahme sogar noch verstehen können sollten sich mal darüber Gedanken machen, dass genau sie dazu beitragen schnelle Schritte in Richtung gläserner User, Bürger und Gesellschaft zu gehen. Immer schön Ja und Amen sagen, sich über ein paar Sachen beschweren, mehr aber nicht und morgen leben wir in City 17.
> Tut mir Leid mit ein wenig nachdenken müsste man ganz schnell zu einem NEIN kommen.
> Meine Konsequenz ist ganz einfach: Ich kaufe mir kein VLAVE Produkt mehr!
> ...


Hast auf jeden Fall Recht. So lange fast alle brav nach dem Hype in den Laden rennen und ein Exemplar mit Steamaktivierung kaufen wird sich nichts ändern. Eher im Gegenteil. Wird vielleicht übernommen werden von anderen.



> Dazu kommt, dass eine Wiederverkauf zur Zeit nicht möglich ist; das ist alles ein riesengroßer, sehr schlechter Scherz!!!


Doch es geht. Hab mir extra für den Verkauf einen neuen Steam-Account und E-Mail angelegt. Aber wer da nicht rechtzeitig geschaltet hat, natürlich ne sehr dumme Sache.


----------



## Neudi (29. November 2004)

Ach Steam, dass war lustig: Am Dienstag letzt Woche ging gar nichts, hat ich auch nicht erwartet. Am Mittwoch ging es dann, aber nach der Registration des Keys wollte das Programm nicht die Bereitstellungsdaten herunterladen sondern das ganze Spiel ( 4,5 GB ). Ich dachte schon ich hätte versehentlich die Silber Edition oder sowas gekauft, nach ner Woche schrieb mir Valve dass es eine neue Version gäbe und es nun gehen würde. Gott sei dank läufts jetzt. Aber was ist wenn ich in 10 Jahren nch mal in Nostalgie schwelgen will und es nochmal, spielen will. Ich glaub nicht, dass es Steam dann noch gibt. Also ganz klares NEIN.


----------



## haep2 (29. November 2004)

Also ich hab jetzt mal zwei ganz wichtige Fragen:
1. Ich habe ein 56k Modem, wie lange dauert das Runterladen bei der Aktivierung des Spiels?
2. Ist es möglich das Spiel später im Offline Modus zu spielen, denn ich habe nicht das Geld, jedes mal online zu gehen, nur weil ich hl2 im SP spielen möchte!


----------



## Borgqueen (29. November 2004)

STEAM ja oder nein? 
ganz klares JA, 
auch wenn ich mich über diese Sicherheitsvorrichtung grün und blau geärgert habe...
weshalb? 
logischerweise deshalb, weil es unsere eigene schuld war.

was glaubt ihr was es kostet, so ein spiel zu entwickeln? halflife 2 hatte hohe erwartungen zu erfüllen, eine ungewöhnlich lange entwicklungszeit und ohnehin noch zahlreiche andere probleme zu bewältigen und hinzu kommen die permanent intelligenter werdenden hacker, die mittlerweile keine branche verschont bleiben lassen, ist doch klar. Die mitarbeiter von valve haben genauso miete, strom etc. zu zahlen und soviel bleibt vom umsatz letztendlich auch nciht übrig, ich verstehe das voll und ganz. Es ist traurig, aber ich unterstütze diese Absicherung weil es die einzige noch verbleibende Möglichkeit ist, überhaupt etwas gegen die softwarepiraterie zu unternehmen. wie gesagt, unsere eigene schuld. ich denke nämlich, dass es in diesem forum keinen einzigen menschen gibt, der keine "gold-glänzende-cd" zuhause rumstehen hat.

bQ


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Borgqueen am 29.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM ja oder nein?
> ganz klares JA,
> auch wenn ich mich über diese Sicherheitsvorrichtung grün und blau geärgert habe...
> weshalb?
> ...


Bist du wirklich so naiv. Glaubst du nicht, dass es für die Warez Leute ein kleines ist, dieses "Problem" zu beheben. es gibt bereits warez Versionen die komplett ohne Steam laufen bzw. Steam emulatoren im Netz. Muss man nicht einmal besonders lange suche. Fazit: Steam bringt als Kopierschutz rein garnix...........


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. November 2004)

Borgqueen am 29.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM ja oder nein?
> ganz klares JA,
> auch wenn ich mich über diese Sicherheitsvorrichtung grün und blau geärgert habe...
> weshalb?
> ...



Aber andere Games waren auch lange in der Entwicklung, und zudem sicherlich sau teuer, wie z.B. Max Payne 1, Doom 3, Far Cry etc. Vielleicht haben diese Games nicht gerade 40 Millionen gekostet, aber ganz billig waren sie auch nicht. Doch dort gab es keine komischen Mätzchen mit der Aktivierung und / oder Registrierung.  CD / DVD ins Laufwerk und spielen, okay bei FC musste man halt mal bei CloneCD einen Haken wegmachen, aber sonst lief alles...
Die Absicht der Absicherung ist ja schön und gut, aber mir geht der Vorgang an sich auf die Nerven, es dauert mir zu lange und der Stress mit Updates bei kleinen I-Net-Anschlüßen ist auch nicht zu verachten. Da sollen sie zur Not wie bei MS eine Telefonaktivierung als Ausweichmöghlichkeit anbieten, da ruft man kurz an, gibt den Code durch, bekommt einen zum freischalten und fertig. Eine Sache von 5 Minuten...die auch noch gratis ist...aber das Theater mit Steam war mir etwas zu umständlich, ich habe ja schon Angst das Pogramm zu deinstallieren, frei nach dem Motto "Zeit ist Geld".

Regards, eX!


----------



## Borgqueen (29. November 2004)

WAREZ??????!!! DAS BEHEBT JA NOCH LANGE NICHT DAS PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
es wird weiterhin geklaut, deshalb ist es die wirksamste methode finde ich. ist völlig legitim. hautpsache du quatscht hier was von warez und leuten, denen eine kompensation gelungen ist. das PROBLEM IST DER DIEBSTAHL AN SICH, koffer


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

Borgqueen am 29.11.2004 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> WAREZ??????!!! DAS BEHEBT JA NOCH LANGE NICHT DAS PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> es wird weiterhin geklaut, deshalb ist es die wirksamste methode finde ich. ist völlig legitim. hautpsache du quatscht hier was von warez und leuten, denen eine kompensation gelungen ist. das PROBLEM IST DER DIEBSTAHL AN SICH, koffer


Du hast mich nicht so ganz verstanden oder ???
Ich sagte doch, dass deine supitolle Methode die Raubkopierereien zu unterbinden *nicht funktioniert*. Ich besitze Half Life 2 nicht, weder legal noch illegal. Ich halte auch nichts von Raubkopiererei weil es, wie du ganz recht sagst, Diebstahl ist. Aber ich akzepitere Steam trotzdem nicht, aus weiter oben genannten Gründen. Zumal es den Zweck des Kopierschutzes verfehlt......


----------



## kikdraw (29. November 2004)

also ich hatte keine probleme bei der registrierung, allerdings geht das spiel bei mir nicht im offline modus.schon seit tagen durchforste ich das netz nach ner lösung.
von daher muss ich ein klares nein zu steam äussern.
die chat- und multiplayerqualitäten von steam sind ganz gut, aber in einer gesellschaft, in der das internet (dsl) noch rar ist, ist es unvertretbar.wir leben ja nicht in amerika, wo der spass beinah nix kostet.es gibt doch sicher wirkungsvollere kopierschutze als steam.
dies ist meine meinung.ich stehe also in der mitte, würde aber steam rein objektiv ablehnen, da ich ein spiel ohne probleme offline spielen will und wie man bei vielen leuten (auch bei mir sieht), geht es eben nicht ohne probleme.


----------



## LolleMumSer (29. November 2004)

Borgqueen am 29.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM ja oder nein?
> ganz klares JA,
> auch wenn ich mich über diese Sicherheitsvorrichtung grün und blau geärgert habe...
> weshalb?
> ...




nicht jeder raubkopierer ist potenzieller käufer!
also ich sehe die sache mit dem angeblich kopierschutz nur als fake...bei einem spiel wie hl² is kein kopierschutz gut genug und hält nicht längert als ne woche(wenn überhaupt)
ich finds irgendwie komisch das gerade hl² mit solchen tollen ideen kommt:
online reg.,kein handbuch,usw...
also für mich ist steam das allerletzte weil ich nicht sicher sein kann ob ich nächstes jahr noch mal hl² zoggen kann,wenn valve evtl pleite is....und dann fühl ich mich schon ziemlich verarscht....immerhin 40 öcken in wind geschossen für ne unbrauchbare dvd...ich hoff ma nid dass es soweit kommt,aba man weiß nie....
also ein hl²-addon kommt bei mir sicherlich nicht ins haus,hl² war definitv das letzte produkt was ich von valve gekauft hab!
möge gabe zur hölle fahrn ^^


----------



## satchmo (29. November 2004)

Borgqueen am 29.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM ja oder nein?
> ganz klares JA,
> auch wenn ich mich über diese Sicherheitsvorrichtung grün und blau geärgert habe...
> weshalb?
> ...




1. Steam ist niemals ein Hindernis für die Crackergemeinde
2. Die arme Industrie
3. nein, ist nicht meine Schuld, habe bei mir PC Games im Neuwert von über € 1000,- als Original, bin also Kunde und ich will bestimmt nicht ständig die angeblichen Probleme verschiedener Lobbyisten auslöffeln.
4. Schau auf die Wachstumszahlen der Spieleindustrie
5. Steam ist kein Kopieschutz, sondern Marketing
6. Ist es traurig wie viele naive "Gutmenschen" auf diesem Planeten wandeln
7. Ich heule gleich


----------



## grayalla (29. November 2004)

zum Thema steam mal dieses hier:

http://www.gamezone.de/kolumne_detail.asp?kid=48&rand=2911190204

ich glaub, ich bestell meine Collectors Edition wieder ab...


----------



## ArcticWolf (29. November 2004)

Da HL2 Steam vorraussetzt habe ich kein HL2, so einfach ist das


----------



## Marscel (29. November 2004)

satchmo am 29.11.2004 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Ist es traurig wie viele naive "Gutmenschen" auf diesem Planeten wandeln



So wenige, dass ich mir als so einer richtig doof vorkomme.


----------



## dcutty03 (29. November 2004)

Ich hatte keine Probleme mit Steam, trotzdem finde ich diese Art von Registrierung ärgerlich. Wenn es nicht HL2 gewesen wäre, hätte ich mir den Kauf auch verkniffen.  
Über das Internet Spiele zu verkaufen, halte ich für eine nette Sache. Allerdings sollte es eine Alternative sein und es sollten nicht Käufer der DVD-Version zu einer Internet-Registrierung gezwungen werden.   

Wenn ich mir so ansehe, wieviele Leute Probleme bei der Aktivierung hatten, so kann ich für die Zukunft nur hoffen, dass es ein abschreckendes Beispiel bleibt und nicht noch andere Hersteller auf diesen Zug aufspringen werden...


----------



## ch3fkoch (29. November 2004)

also ich habe im Prinzip nix gegen eine *einmalige* aktivierung eines Games via Internet, aber dass ich jedesmal bevor ich spielen kann bei Valve um Erlaubnis fragen muss, dass geht eindeutig zu weit. 
Gestern z.B. fiel bei uns DSL den ganzen Nachmittag aus, also konnte ich nich tonline zocken, und das einzige Singleplayer-Spiel, dass mich im Moment interessiert, verlangt von mir dass  ich ins Internet gehe...


----------



## MrM (29. November 2004)

Ich finde diese Art von Kopierschutz nicht gerade akzeptabel, vor allem, gegenüber Leuten die kein Internet haben... ich hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn irgend ein Tool beim Spiel dabei ist das alle 10 Sekunden scant ob die CD im Laufwerk ist, und auf das man keinen einfluss hat (oder sowas in der Richtung, nur halt offline)
Aber diese Art von Kopierschutz ist mir eindeutig zu viel...   

Erinnert ihr euch eigentlich noch an die Szene aus E.T. wo die Telefonrechnung kommt...?   

Naja HL² steht nicht mehr auf meiner Einkaufsliste


----------



## peregrina123456 (29. November 2004)

Half-Life 2 mag ja ein supertolles Spiel sein. Aber Steam ist echt das letzte das einem zugemutet wird.

1. Steam bringt nix als langfristiger Schutz gegen Raubkopierer. Kurzfristig mag es ein Hindernis sein, aber schon jetzt wimmelt es im I-net von Warez-versionen die gar ned über Steam laufen.

2. Steam ist reine Kundenabzocke. Das dient nur als Kundenplattform die uns aufgezwungen werden soll. Wenn da keine zwangsaktivierung wäre, würde Steam kein Arsch kümmern. 

3. Allein schon der Fakt, das die registrierung lange dauert und mit vielen problemen verbunden ist, ist eine frechheit. Ich will die cd reinlegen und spielen und nicht erst stundenlang installieren, updaten und freischalten. Es mir egal, wenn jetzt welche sagen, dass sie keine Probleme hatten. Fakt ist das viele User sich schwarzgeärgert haben. Und was soll das das ich erst ports in der Firewall freischalten muss, damit Steam geht. Das kann echt nicht sein! Ganz zu schweigen das Valve es ned fertig gebracht hat ein handbuch beizufügen und Kundensupport zu entwickeln. Es war schliesslich ja nicht abzusehen das am weltweiten releasetag probleme entstehen   

4. Ich hab mir Half-Life 2 legal gekauft für einen Haufen geld. Jetzt habe ich rausgefunden das die Universitäts-netzwerke über die ich mit dem Internet verbunden bin kein Steam zulassen. Es ist mir egal, das Valve dafür nix kann. Ich als Kunde habe trotzdem das Problem.

von jetzt an werde ich tunlichst die Finger von Steam-Spielen lassen. Die kommen mir nich ins Haus, auch wenn die noch so gut sind. Hab 50 Euro für die scheisse ausgegeben und kanns ned spielen. Da kann ich die Leude die sich das game als warez version gezogen haben nur vestehen.

Fazit: Steam wird sich hoffentlich nicht durchsetzen, sonst werd halt auch auf die illegale Schiene überspringen. Es ist Kundenverarsche hoch zehn. Wenn Valve keinen Wert auf seine Fans legt, dann halt nicht. ich brauch Half-Life nich (oder besorgs mir in Zukunft ähnliche Spiele auf nem andren weg   
Das alle als potenzielle Raubkopierer hingestellt werden is ne Frechhheit


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2004)

Shadow_Man am 29.11.2004 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam und das Märchen "Kampf gegen die Raubkopierer"
> Valve geht es hier primär doch nicht um den Kampf gegen Raubkopien, sondern in erster Linie darum, dass sich ihre *Verkaufs*plattform weiter etabliert.



Na ja, nach der Show mit den 20.000 geschlossenen Accounts kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es auch (und nicht zu wenig) um die Raupkopierer geht. Und wenn es nur ums Verkaufen ginge, warum braucht man den Schrott dann auch, wenn man sich das Game im Laden kauft?

Starforce3 auf DVD bereitet den Crackern meines Wissens nach genug Kopfzerbrechen. Darauf muss doch aufzubauen sein (mit einer Version, die sich weniger ins System buddelt und die Daten auf CD besser verschlüsselt, oder was auch immer).



> Außerdem: Stellt Euch mal vor das würde in Zukunft jeder Hersteller so machen und ihr hättet 10-15 Spiele + zu jedem eine solche Plattform auf Eurem Rechner installiert??? Erst mal die ganze Aktivierung und dann müsstet ihr ja jedesmal erst mal stundenlang eure ganzen Plattformen aktualisieren, bis ihr überhaupt zum Spielen kommt. Nee dann würde mir PC Spielen keinen Spass mehr machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut formuliert. Diese Software ist IMO ein Rückgang, was Kundenfreundlichkeit und leichte Bedienung angeht. Selbst wenn man mit dem Game nur 1-2 Mal Ärger wegen Steam hat, so ist das schon ein Grund, dieses System zu kritisieren.
Vertrieb über Internet ist eine gute Sache, die man in Angriff nehmen sollte. Aber nicht unbedingt so. Es muss doch auch andere angemessene Wege geben.

mfg


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

> Na ja, nach der Show mit den 20.000 geschlossenen Accounts kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass es auch (und nicht zu wenig) um die Raupkopierer geht. Und wenn es nur ums Verkaufen ginge, warum braucht man den Schrott dann auch, wenn man sich das Game im Laden kauft?


Du sagst es. das war reine Show. Und noch kann man Half Life im Laden erwerben. Aber man kann es bereits jetzt auch direkt über Steam kaufen. Beim nächsten Mal geht es dann wieder so und irgendwann wirds fast nur noch über Steam vertrieben und Valve freut sich. Aber nicht mit mir..........


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Dimebag am 29.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Starforce3 auf DVD bereitet den Crackern meines Wissens nach genug Kopfzerbrechen. Darauf muss doch aufzubauen sein (mit einer Version, die sich weniger ins System buddelt und die Daten auf CD besser verschlüsselt, oder was auch immer).


Das Problem wird IMO falsch angegangen. Sicherlich ein Kopierschutz sollte schon sein, damit nicht jeder DAU das Game kopieren kann. Aber inzwischen ist doch eher der ehrliche Kunde der "Dumme". Bescheidene Ausstattung, Bugs und Kopierschutzprobleme (Siehe z.B. Siedler 5, Hotline: "Kaufen sie sich ein neues Laufwerk"). Rechtfertigt natürlich keine Kopie, aber ein Umdenken wird man so nicht erreichen, wenn man sich als Käufer laufend veralbert vorkommt und der "Sauger" ggf. nur nen Rohling und Bandbreite "ausgegeben" hat.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 29.11.2004 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, das habe ich anderswo schon mal beschrieben.
Die Publisher/Entwickler könnten mal mit von ihnen organisierten LAN Parties oder Gimmicks, Büro-Besuchen, etc. locken. 
Eine Far Cry Multiplayer Tour durch das ganze Land etc., sowas reizt zum Kauf an. Aber die Publisher an sich wollen davon irgendwie fast nie was wissen.
Man stelle sich vor: Eine LAN Tour quer durch's Land, mit Turnier etc, wo die Entwickler auch anwesend sind und mitspielen, wo's Preise zu gewinnen gibt (können ja ganz kleine sein, geht schliesslich um den Spass) etc... Einzige Teilnahmebedingung: ein Original des Spiels. 
Sowas kurbelt Verkauf und auch sowas wie "Treue" zum Entwickler an.

Man will für sein Geld ja auch was geboten bekommen, und nicht verarscht werden.

mfg


----------



## Topper66 (29. November 2004)

Sachen wie Steam werde ich niemals akzeptieren!
Wenn ich HL2 nicht als Prämie für ein Abo erhalten hätte, dann hätte ich es mir niemals gekauft. Solche dubiosen Machenschaften gehören einfach boykottiert   
Auch wenn das Spiel an sich wirklich super gelungen ist und ich auch verstehen kann, daß man etwas gegen Raubkopien unternehmen möchte, aber Steam geht eindeutig zu weit! Ich möchte nicht gezwungen sein Software zu installieren von der ich eigentlich nicht weiß was für Daten hin- und hergehen, nur um ein Spiel zu spielen   
Und was passiert, wenn ich in 1 Jahr noch einmal HL2 spielen möchte und es Steam gar nicht mehr gibt?
Oder was ist eigentlich, wenn ich HL2 durchgespielt habe und es bei Ebay verkaufen will oder meinem Kumpel zu Weihnachten schenken will?! Diese Registrierungs-Nr. von HL2 ist ja scheinbar an meinen Steam Account geknüpft, kann jemand anders das Spiel dann unter seinem Namen spielen oder muß ich meine Steam-Daten dann auch weitergeben?
Das behagt mir alles nicht, und es ist bestimmt das erste und auch letzte Spiel, bei dem ich solche Gängeleien durch die Industrie hinnehme   
Sobald ich HL2 durch habe wird dieser ganze Mist sofort von der Platte gelöscht und kommt bestimmt niemals wieder drauf, es gibt schließlich noch andere Spiele


----------



## AndyK (29. November 2004)

nein!!!
steam ist das allerletzte
es ist zwingende kundenbindung, lässt den publisher schön werbung machen für einnahmen, die er dank steam nicht bekommt, man kauft ein produkt, dass nach dem gusto des entwicklers kontrolliert wird (bis hin zur deaktivierung)

eigentlich sollte ein rennomiertes magazin wie die pc games das mal rechtlich prüfen lassen, ob es überhaupt der deutschen gesetzlage entsprechend erlaubt ist, mal mit der verbraucherzentrale reden und evtl sogar wenn machbar eine klage anstreben, das wäre ja so, wie wenn man ein auto kauft und der hersteller es nach lust und laune per satelittensystem abschaltet, wie es ihm  gefällt

insgesamt ein untragbarer zusatand


----------



## Marscel (29. November 2004)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Half-Life 2 aber zu gut, als dass man dieses Spiel boykottieren sollte, Steam hin oder her.


----------



## Dimebag (29. November 2004)

Marscel am 29.11.2004 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist Half-Life 2 aber zu gut, als dass man dieses Spiel boykottieren sollte, Steam hin oder her.



Deine pro-Steam Argumente waren ja bis jetzt ganz vertretbar, aber dieser Satz war komplett   

Wenn du dir also einen super Prozi kaufst, der sein Geld absolut wert ist, dann ist's dir auch egal, wenn er dir sporadisch mal für ein paar Stunden ausfällt? Oder wenn du ihn nur benutzen kannst, wenn ein Internet-Angebot gerade verfügbar ist?

Du nimmst für ein gutes Game solche Sachen hin?
Na ja, deine Sache. Hoffentlich gibt's nicht noch viele andere mit dieser Meinung.

mfg


----------



## Mantis2001 (29. November 2004)

Steam?
Eine riesengroße Frechheit!
Dieses Spiel würde schon länngst bei mir im Regal stehen, aber _das_ lasse ich mir nicht gefallen.

Es ist schon eine ironie des Schicksals, dass man in Half-Life 2 gegen Überwachung kämpfe und permanent diese kleinen fliegenden Kameraroboter zerballer, aber gleichzeitig ein Spionageprogramm im Hintergrund laufen lassen muss.

Und jetzt les ich  hier schon Sachen wie per Telefon registrieren wäre besser gewesen... Leute!!! Man verarscht euch von vorne bis hinten! Ich kann mich noch seeeehr  gut an die millionen Aufschreie erinnern, als WinXP mit selben auf den Markt kam. Jeder hat große töne gespuckt. Und jetzt? Da kommt was schlimmeres und sofort ist die Telefonnummer nur noch ein Viertel so unangenehm, weil man uuuuunbedingt dieses neue tolle Spiel spielen will!

Menschen, ohne euch kann Steam nicht existieren. Und Valve erst recht nicht.
Also, kauft euch spiele, klaut sie nicht. Aber kauft jaaa kein HL2!


----------



## Aliboo (29. November 2004)

also meine meinung nach solte wen eine anmeldung zwingend notwendig ist um dieses spiel spielen zu können, dan muss auch eine abmeldung möglich sein damit wen man das spiel nicht mehr benötigt auch weiter verkaufen kann. eigendlich kein grosses  sache um dies zu bewerstelligen. aber das würden die herstellen nie machen wen dies nicht gesätzlich vorgeschrieben ist. was allerding sein solte. da niemand irgend einen zwingen kann ein produck zu behalten oder ins müll zu schmeissen. das ist meines erachtens der erste fall soweit ich denken kann das man ein produckt erwirbt was nicht weiterverkaufbar ist. ein geschichtliches ereigniss meiner meinung. aber meinungen gibt es wie sand am meer.


----------



## DrDeluxe (29. November 2004)

Die Steam-Platform-Idee finde ich eigentlich gut.
Nur ist diese ziemlich schlecht durchgesetzt. Und stellt euch mal vor jeder entwickler würde sowas machen... Entweder man bräuchte zwingend 4GB an RAM um das alles zu laden oder man müsste immer mit den Programmen jonglieren...
Also sollen das lieber gleich alle sein lassen....


----------



## Marscel (29. November 2004)

Dimebag am 29.11.2004 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir also einen super Prozi kaufst, der sein Geld absolut wert ist, dann ist's dir auch egal, wenn er dir sporadisch mal für ein paar Stunden ausfällt? Oder wenn du ihn nur benutzen kannst, wenn ein Internet-Angebot gerade verfügbar ist?



Ich kaufe sowas auch nur, wenn ich darüber informiert bin, was das Programm/die Hardware für Vorrausetzungen hat. Und bei Steam (bzw. Half-Life 2) lauten sie halt Registrationszwang übers Internet und da bin ich mit einverstanden, ganz einfach. Bei nem Prozessor würde ich es mir überlegen, ob ich soweit gehen würde, aber bei Steam ist es bei mir (noch) im akzeptablen Bereich.
Zumal ich jetzt ein Jahr die Software besitze und zumindest keine technischen Probleme wie Abstürze, Überlastungen erlebt habe und alles reibungslos funktionierte.



> Du nimmst für ein gutes Game solche Sachen hin?



Ja. Und diese "Sachen" (Account/Freischaltung/Internetzwang) sind für mich keine Hürde, das Spiel zu kaufen. Solange ich keine Kaufbelege per Post nach Seattle senden muss, meine Telefonnummer nicht angeben muss und Valve kein Abosystem einführt, werde ich mir die Spiele auch weiterhin kaufen, vorrausgesetzt (das gilt für alle) sie sind gut, und das ist HL2 definitiv.


----------



## Aliboo (29. November 2004)

Mantis2001 am 29.11.2004 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam?
> Eine riesengroße Frechheit!
> Dieses Spiel würde schon länngst bei mir im Regal stehen, aber _das_ lasse ich mir nicht gefallen.
> 
> ...




ich gebe dir vollkommen recht... alle metoden der überwachung/registrirung sind für micht totale verarsche...
nur was wilst du machen...
dan dürfte man keine art von computer oder änliches besitzen...
in zukunft wird es nur schlimmer...
alles wird digital...
sogar die steckdose...
man muss sich das so vorstellen...
bis vor einiger zeit hat man nur empfangen ( fersehn usw.)
jetzt (digital) wird in zukunft auch noch zurückgesendet...
ja auch beim fersehen...
man soll in zukunft ja z.b. bei wetten das oder änliches per ferbedienung voten können...
wer sagt das in einem ferseher oder änlichem nicht auch andere sachen eingebaut werden, oder die daten zu andere zweke benutzt werden...
daten zurücksenden bedeutet ja das man eine identität hat und diese freigibt...

also ich ergere mich nicht alzu sehr über so etwas...
weil abhalten kann man die leute dafon nicht...
weil kein arsch im grunde sich darüber aufregt...
man laber darüber....
aber mehr als laber kommt da nischt....

hey sogar wir menschen werden mal digital...
jeder pass, jede ec karte oder änliches wird daten hinausfunken und alle unsere daten freigeben... nicht nur beim zoll oder grenzübergängen. auch z.b wen ihr ein laden oder ein amt usw...

hey stellt euch vor ihr betrit ein laden und da kommen 2 herren und meinen verlassen sie unser geschäft...
da die festgestellt haben das ihr vom sozialmat lebt... ha ha ha ist doch geil oder.. oder ihr mal früher bei einem anderen geschäft ärger hatten oder irgent ein scheisss....

ABER MAN KANN JA AUCH PARANOIT SEIN


----------



## Blutgraetsche (29. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




Steam und was noch alles kommt boykottiere ich von Haus aus! Aus Gründen der Unfähigkeit versucht man hier mich selbst als Kopierschutz zu mißbrauchen und das Spiel mache ich nicht mit! 

Hab mir auch HL2 gekauft und im guten Glauben installiert, als dann aber von mir verlangt wurde, dass ich einen Account anlegen muss um die Erlaubnis zu erhalten mein eigenes Spiel spielen zu dürfen war ich satt!

Hab das Spiel am anderen Tag zurück gebracht und den blöden von MM nur unter Androhung von Ordnungsamt und Rechtsanwalt mein geld zurück bekommen. Ich musste allerdings ne Eidesstattliche Versicherung ablegen!

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, ich werde nicht nur Valve boykottieren, ich boykottiere auch Vivendi. Kein Produkt von denen werde ich noch kaufen!!

Hat sich schon mal jemand von Euch darüber Gedanken gemacht wie das mit Steam weiter geht, wenn der Scheiß erfolg hat? Ne? Ich aber! Wir werden demnächst, wenn wir unseren PC hochfahren zunächst alle Firmen per Account um erlaubnis fragen müssen um unsere Programmen benützen zu dürfen. Wir werden ständig für jeden Mist die Firmen anbetteln müssen, die uns im übrigen jede für sich unsere Daten aneignen und uns vollständig überwachen, während sich die Raubkopierer hämisch über uns lustig machen! Ne Leute, währet den Anfängen!!!

Gruß
BG


----------



## Aliboo (29. November 2004)

Blutgraetsche am 29.11.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hey geil....
finde du machst geau das richtige...
leider muss ich zugeben das ich die freischaltung trotzdem durchgefürt habe obwol ich geden diesen war... konnte dem schwein in mir nicht wiederstehen..

aber nächstelmal werde ich....!!!


----------



## rstaar (29. November 2004)

Kopierschutz ja, aber nicht so! CD-Key Abfrage online ist völlig ok, nur man muß Kunden ohne Internet (HL2 ist in erster Linie ein Offline-Spiel) die Möglichkeit geben, seine Software ohne größere Umstände  zum Laufen zu bringen. Wer schleppt schon gerne einen PC zu seinem Freund? Außerdem gebe ich mit Steam zuviel meiner "spielerischen Freiheit" zu Händen einer Firma. Wer sagt mir denn, daß ich in drei Jahren oder so HL2 immer noch kostenfrei freischalten kann, wenn Valve einfällt, man könnte doch für Oldie-Games 10€ Freischalt-Gebühr berechnen, weil es eh nicht mehr supportet wird?  Wieso muß ich eigentlich neben dem eigentlichen Spiel 700MB oder so für  dieses Online-Brimborium  STEAM auf der Festplatte frei haben? Ich kenne kleinere Programme, die ständig nach Hause telefonieren wollen...
Fazit, ich hab schon kundenfreundlichere 10-Stunden-Grafikdemos gesehen (Doom 3), dazu kommt noch diese Frechheit von Handbuch...oder soll ich besser Handzettel sagen? ( Ja, auch das wegen STEAM, man will ja Online-Kunden das selbe bieten wie den CD-Käufern) Wenn die Zukunft STEAM heißt (keine Ahnung wie EA und Co. ihr Imitat nennen), bin ich wohl nicht dabei.


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (29. November 2004)

Mit dem Vertrieb von HL² über Steam, hat sich Valve, meiner Meinung nach den Ruf bei vielen ehrlichen Spielekäufern ruiniert.

Eigentlich dachte ich, das Valve mit *Blizzard* oder *id-software* in Punkto Beliebtheit gleichziehen wollte, stattdessen konzentriert man sich darauf Raubkopien um jeden Preis zu unterbinden, auf den Rücken der Käuferschaft.
I
Auch das Valve keine Demo rausbrachte (rausbringen wird) ist in meinen Augen extrem Ruf schädigend.
Die beiden direkten Konkurenzprodukte (und fast alle anderen Grossen Titel) haben so etwas.


----------



## derBob (29. November 2004)

Blablabla....seid ihr Schmatzer!Nichts werdet ihr machen!Ihr werdet - wie wir alle anderen auch - weiterhin von Vivendi,Valve oder von wem auch immer Spiele und Software kaufen.Wie groß haben alle geschriehen ,dass sie HL aufgrund der Verschiebung nicht mehr kaufen und spielen würden.Alles nur großes Trara aus der Hitze der Verbitterung heraus.
Es war allgemeinhin bekannt,dass man sich nen Steam-Account anlegen muss um das Spiel spielen zu können (steht glaub ich sogar auf der Verpackung drauf),also kann sich keiner beschweren.Generell find ich es ja auch nicht so toll,wenn ich zu etwas gezwungen werde,aber man kann den Raubkopierern (die so ziemlich die einzigen sein dürften,die sich darüber aufregen) nur noch so Herr werden.Wenn ihr euch über jemanden aufregen wollt,dann über die Raubkopierer!Danke!


----------



## El_Cativo (29. November 2004)

derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Blablabla....seid ihr Schmatzer!Nichts werdet ihr machen!Ihr werdet - wie wir alle anderen auch - weiterhin von Vivendi,Valve oder von wem auch immer Spiele und Software kaufen.Wie groß haben alle geschriehen ,dass sie HL aufgrund der Verschiebung nicht mehr kaufen und spielen würden.Alles nur großes Trara aus der Hitze der Verbitterung heraus.
> Es war allgemeinhin bekannt,dass man sich nen Steam-Account anlegen muss um das Spiel spielen zu können (steht glaub ich sogar auf der Verpackung drauf),also kann sich keiner beschweren.Generell find ich es ja auch nicht so toll,wenn ich zu etwas gezwungen werde,aber man kann den Raubkopierern (die so ziemlich die einzigen sein dürften,die sich darüber aufregen) nur noch so Herr werden.Wenn ihr euch über jemanden aufregen wollt,dann über die Raubkopierer!Danke!


Nun ich rege mich darüber auf. Und ich bin kein Raubkopierer. Wenn ich einer wäre, hätte ich das Problem nämlich garnicht, weil es längst gecrackte HL2 Versionen im Netz gibt, die wunderbar ohne Steam laufen..........
BTW: Ich habe mir HL2 nicht gekauft. Der Grund dafür heißt Steam !


----------



## rstaar (29. November 2004)

derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Blablabla....seid ihr Schmatzer!Nichts werdet ihr machen!Ihr werdet - wie wir alle anderen auch - weiterhin von Vivendi,Valve oder von wem auch immer Spiele und Software kaufen.



Irrtum, Valve ist erster mit einer solchen Frechheit, und ich nehm das nicht mehr hin. Wie gesagt, CD-Key-Abfrage  ok,  Handbuch-Abfrage oder Code-Drehscheibe ala Lucas Arts alles völlig ok, Starforce3 am besten für alle Spiele, aber  Spielen, wann und wie es der Hersteller will NEIN.


----------



## Blutgraetsche (29. November 2004)

derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Blablabla....seid ihr Schmatzer!Nichts werdet ihr machen!Ihr werdet - wie wir alle anderen auch - weiterhin von Vivendi,Valve oder von wem auch immer Spiele und Software kaufen.



Du musst mal nicht von dich auf andere schließen!
Von der Bande kommt mir nichts mehr ins Haus, so einfach ist das!
Gibt >Gott sei dank< noch genügend andere Softwarehersteller, die gute Games etc. raus bringen.

Vor 15 Jahren, oder so, hat mal ein Progger geschrieben "es wird nie einen Kopierschutz geben" und das wollen die Jungs nicht begreifen. 

Der einzige sichere "Kopierschutz" wäre die Beigabe von Goodies. Nintendo hat z. b. früher bei ihren umfangreichen Spielen direkt einen bebilderten Spieleberater in Farbe dem Spiel beigelegt, sowas wäre für fiele Gamer ein kaufunterstützender  Anreiz. Man könnte ne Händyschale beipacken usw. es gibt mittlerweile so viel was man tun könnte um einen erfolgreichen Verkauf anzukurbeln, aber in den Chefetagen sitzen die Ausbeuter, die aus allen und jeden Geld machen wollen.

Wenn man sich mal überlegt das HL2 nur ein Zettel beilag auf dem lediglich die Tastaturbelegung stand kann man nur mit den Kopf schütteln! Ich dachte erst, das die DVD-Hülle leer ist, weil ich kein Gewicht gefühlt hatte   

Naja, egal, wenn genügend Leute meiner Meinung sind, sind wir ne Macht die den erziehlten Umsatz von HL2 verhindern, nur so kann man die Burschen auf den richtigen Weg zurück führen!!!

Gruß
BG


----------



## dBenzhuser (29. November 2004)

Was ich davon halte? Ich habe kein HL², ganz einfach 

Ich habe den Fehler, gleich beim Release in die Läden zu rennen das letzte mal bei Black&White gemacht, da habe ich gelernt darauf zu verzichten. Es ist viel nervenschonender zu warten bis andere über die Probleme gestolpert sind (und sie gelöst haben), bis Patches raus sind und, vielleicht, das ganze 20€ weniger kostet.

Für CS war Steam zwar nervig, aber noch gut vertretbar, für HL² ist mir das schlicht zu blöd.

Dafür freue ich mich, das wieder Gerüchte über eine HL²-Demo aufkommen.


----------



## Strider90 (30. November 2004)

derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Blablabla....seid ihr Schmatzer!Nichts werdet ihr machen!Ihr werdet - wie wir alle anderen auch - weiterhin von Vivendi,Valve oder von wem auch immer Spiele und Software kaufen.Wie groß haben alle geschriehen ,dass sie HL aufgrund der Verschiebung nicht mehr kaufen und spielen würden.Alles nur großes Trara aus der Hitze der Verbitterung heraus.



Nur weil du und viele andere auf ein Spiel nicht verzichten können, heißt das nicht, daß wenigstens ein paar es nicht doch können. Für mich gehts hier nur um das Prinzip. Ich hab kein HL2 und werd mir auch keins holen. Das HL2 trotzdem ein großer Erfolg wird hat keiner ernsthaft bezweifelt.



			
				derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Es war allgemeinhin bekannt,dass man sich nen Steam-Account anlegen muss um das Spiel spielen zu können (steht glaub ich sogar auf der Verpackung drauf),also kann sich keiner beschweren.



Darum gehts ja in dieser Diskussion auch garnicht. Natürlich haben sie das nicht auch noch klamheimlich gemacht. Man kann sich aber auch trotzdem darüber Gedanken machen. Wenn auf der Verpackung vielleicht mal draufsteht, daß du fürs Offline Spielen zusätzlich noch eine monatliche Gebühr  zahlen mußt, sich Valve vorenthält das Spiel nach einem Jahr /irgendwann/bei finanziellem Mißerfolg nicht mehr zu unterstützen oder deine Spiel- und Surfgewohneiten an Dritte weiterzugeben würdest du dich nicht aufregen nur weil du es ja vorher schon gewußt hast?



			
				derBob am 29.11.2004 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell find ich es ja auch nicht so toll,wenn ich zu etwas gezwungen werde,aber man kann den Raubkopierern (die so ziemlich die einzigen sein dürften,die sich darüber aufregen) nur noch so Herr werden.Wenn ihr euch über jemanden aufregen wollt,dann über die Raubkopierer!Danke!



Das bezweifel ich irgendwie. Die Raubkopierer sind die, die es problemlos offline  spielen können und deren Daten nicht per Steam versandt werden. Von denen meckert bestimmt keiner.
Tja schön wärs ja trotzdem wenns keine von diesen Idioten gäbe, aber so ist nun mal nicht die Realität, aber  deswegen erstmal jeden als potentielle Gefahr zu betrachten und zu schickanieren ist etwas heftig.


----------



## TheLaw (30. November 2004)

An und für sich finde ich Steam eine gute Idee (Autoupdate). Leider ist es sehr anfällig auf Überlastung. Ausserdem war es unmöglich, das Passwort meines ersten Acounts wieder zu bekommen. Dadurch musste ich einen neuen aufmachen und kann nun HL1 nicht mehr spielen, trotzt Original. Schweinerei!


----------



## Toyah (30. November 2004)

Nach allem, was ich nun über Steam, Valve etc. gelesen habe, werde ich mir HL 2 mit Sicherheit NICHT zulegen, obwohl ich mich sehr darauf gefreut hatte.
Es ist eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit, wie man/frau als ehrliche KäuferIn inzwischen verar***t wird - sei es nun bei Far Cry und Konsorten, die bestimmte Programme auf dem Rechner nicht akzetieren oder eben dieser Steam/Valve-Krempel...!
Mein Geld bekommen die dafür NICHT!

Zornige Grüße,
Toyah aka Tina


----------



## INU-ID (30. November 2004)

ArcticWolf am 29.11.2004 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Da HL2 Steam vorraussetzt habe ich kein HL2, so einfach ist das



*zustimm*


----------



## GeorgLBG (30. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Steam akzeptieren? Ganz eindeutig NEIN! Es ist sowieso schon immer nervig, wenn das CD/DVD-Laufwerk bei einer Kopierschutzabfrage hoch und runtertourt und man denkt, jetzt fällt das Teil gleich auseinander. Oder wenn der Rechner deswegen manchmal fast eine Minute nicht mehr zu reagieren scheint. Aber daran habe ich mich gewöhnt und umgehe das, indem ich hochwertige Laufwerke kaufe wie zum Beispiel Toshiba, TEAC usw..... damit waren diese Probleme aus der Welt. Nachdem ich mir mal Half Life bei einem Kumpel angesehen hab, fand ich das Spiel ganz nett. Und dachte mir, kannst ja gleich Part 2 kaufen und damit loslegen. Der nächste Tag beim Händler brachte dann die Ernüchterung! Online-Account für Registrierung und Freischaltung des Spiels erforderlich? HÄH? Und was machen die hunderttausenden von Leuten OHNE Internet? Zu denen ich vor kurzem auch noch gehörte? Oder die, die nur mit Modem ins Netz gehen und minutenlang auf Seitenaufbau warten und ab und zu auch mal rausfliegen, weil das Netz gerade am Wochenende hoch belastet ist? Meine Entscheidung war, erstmal meine Kumpels dazu zu befragen, und einer von denen hatte sich Half Life 2 gerade gekauft und installierte es dann in meinem Beisein. Das Ergebnis war ernüchternd....... trotz DSL 3000 dauerte der ganze Vorgang an diesem Wochenende eine runde halbe Stunde! Er war genervt, und meiner Ansicht nach hat die zu installierende Software den Charakter von "Spyware" und würde damit gegen hier geltende Gesetze verstoßen. Sogar gegen das heilige Grundgesetz, das die unverletzbarkeit der Wohnung und der Privatsphäre garantiert. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stand für mich bereits fest, von den Machern dieses Spiels kaufe ich Nichts mehr, solange dieses Steam benutzt wird. Und das Spiel an sich? Ich habe die Videos zu Half Life 2 gesehen, und wie sah die Realität aus? Licht - und Glanzeffekte wie in den Videos waren nicht zu sehen, das ganze wirkte bei weitem nicht so schön und teilweise Real wie ich es bei Far Cry gesehen habe! Enttäuschend! Und das auf einer wirklich hoch aufgerüsteten Maschine mit der aktuellsten GForce FX Karte? Wie würde das ganze da erst auf meiner alten GForce 4 MX aussehen? Eher wie Quake 2? Oder noch schlechter? Rennspiele wie Need fpr Speed Underground sehen bei mir echt klasse aus, auch Far Cry bringt auf dieser "ollen" Karte noch eine akzeptabel gute Grafik ohne ruckeln zustande. Auch Unreal 2 funzt prima, ohne zu ruckeln.
Das Geld für Half Life 2 hab ich nun für was Anderes ausgegeben, hab mir jetzt ein Fotohandy mit Megapixel-Kamera günstig zulegen können weil Jemand 2 Stück davon zum Geburtstag bekommen hat. Eins hat er mir verkauft.......... und das Thema Half Life 2 ist für mich erledigt! Ich lasse nicht zu, daß undurchsichtige Programme auf meinem Rechner installiert werden müssen, damit ich OFFLINE spielen kann! Dazu installiere ich keine Spyware oder Trojaner freiwillig.
Alle Spieler ohne Internet-Anschlu0 sind gezwungen, entweder ganz auf Half-Life 2 zu verzichten (kein großer Verlust) oder sich eine Raubkopie zu besorgen (naja)! Mit solcher Art von Kopierschutz wird das Raubkopieren nicht verhindert, sondern gefördert!
Mal Klartext: ich habe etwas gegen Raubkopien, bestehe aber seit einer technischen Panne auf Sicherheitskopien, mit denen ich spiele. Mir ist nämlich die CD meines Lieblingsspiels ni der Mitte gerissen und jetzt ist sie unbrauchbar. Den Schaden ersetzt mir keiner, rund 30 Euro sind im Eimer. Ich habe mich tagelang hingesetzt und von den viel genutzten Spielen Sicherungskopien gemacht, mit denen ich jetzt spiele. Die Originale sind sicher in den Kartons verwahrt, und wenn mal wieder eine CD durch mechanische Beanspruchung (hohe Drehzahlen, hohe Spannung der Halterung in der DVD/CD-Hülle) kaputt geht, dann kann ich mit 1 - 2 Stunden Aufwand vom Original eine neue Spiel-CD erstellen. Dann sind nicht gleich 30 Euro oder mehr im Eimer, sondern nur ein paar Cent für den Rohling. Und die tun nicht so weh.........
Liebe Macher von Half Life 2, ich bin sicher daß schon längst gecrackte Versionen dieses Spiels im Umlauf sind und auch einwandfrei funktionieren! Wozu also Kopierschutz? Gecrackt wird der doch sowieso wemige Tage nach dem ersten Release des Spiels, wozu also dieser Aufwand? Das kostet nur viel Geld, erhöht den Preis eines Spiels und schränkt die Nutzung ein! Verzichtet auf Kopierschutz auf CD/DVD, macht das lieber mit einer Seriennummer und gut! Senkt dann die Preise um 10 - 15 Euro, dann werden eure Spiele auch wieder mehr gekauft!
Ich habe insgesamt mehr als 200 Spiele im Original, im Laufe von 15 Jahren angesammelt. Für Amiga und PC.......... und ich habe nur das Gekauft, was wirklich für mich interessant war und ist. Selbst heute noch spiele ich mal Quake 2 oder Unreal! Oder auf dem Amiga die klassischen Lucasarts Adventures. Das alte Powerslide gehört für mich immer griffbereit in die Nähe meines kleinen 600 Mhz Babys mit Voodoo 3 Grafikkarte, genau wie Grand Prix Legends, Michelin Rally Masters oder die alten Star Wars Spiele! Und auf meinen beiden Amigas wird noch oft Worms gespielt, die erste Version und die Directors´s Cut Version! Für neuere Spiele ist dann "Big Mama" zuständig, mit Athlon XP 2400+, 512 MB Ram und zur Zeit noch GForce 4 MX. Ich habe also eine große Auswahl an Möglichkeiten, und kann je nach Lust und Laune frei auswählen, ohne Einschränkungen. Merkwürdig, daß Quake 2 noch Heute online gezockt wird! Und daß sich dort manchmal hunderte von Spielern tummeln..........
Und jetzt werde ich genau DIESES Spiel installieren und mal sehen, ob ich ein paar Leute frusten kann?!(?) Ich brauche Half Life nicht, weder Version 1 noch 2. Ich wollte es mir für Online-Spielen zulegen, aber nachdem ich gesehen habe wie das abläuft? Das war die absolute Abschreckung!
Und außerdem bin ich eh mehr ein Rennfahrer, bald geht es mit Nascar Racing 2003 los, da heißt es dann wieder: Gentleman, start your engines!
Und dann stundenlange Rennen unter höchster Konzentration in einem Feld mit 15 - 40 anderen Fahrern! Das ist meine Welt!
Ok, sorry für diesen langen Roman, aber ich mußte jetzt einfach mal meinen Half Life Frust loswerden.
Steam? NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kopierschutz allgemein ist ÜBERFLÜSSIG und nur ein ÄRGERNIS für den EHRLICHEN KÄUFER von Spielen!
So, jetzt habe ich bestimmt ein paar Leute auf die Palme gebracht, aber einige werden mir auch zustimmen. Wehe dem, der Böses dabei denkt  

GeorgLBG


----------



## Birdy1512 (30. November 2004)

Ich hatte zwar keine Probs mit Steam bei der Registrierung, aber mich nervt das Steam ewig gestartet werden muss, um Half Life 2 zu spielen. Für mich persönlich ist Half Life das erste und letzte Spiel was ich mir von Valve kaufen werde. Für mich ist Steam kein Kopierschutz, sondern eine Schikane alle ehrlichen Spieler die das Spiel gekauft haben zu diskriminieren. Ich habe den Eindruck hier soll nicht der Raubkopierer aussen vor bleiben, sondern eher die Käufer selbst, habt Ihr Euch mal die Lizenzbedingungen durchgelesen, wenn nicht macht das mal, fallt aber nicht gleich vom Hocker.

Fazit: Half Life 2 ist gut, aber durch Steam total versaut und Valve hat dadurch wieder einen potentiellen kunden weniger.

Gruss Birdy


----------



## nacosis (30. November 2004)

Akzeptieren???????????

Was bleibt einem den anderes übrig, wenn man das Spiel gekauft hat. 
Ich denke nicht das die Händler das Spiel zurücknehmen würden. Also muss ich wohl den Steam benutzen ob ich da nun Lust zu habe oder nicht. Die Frage ist ob man solche Spiele in Zukunft noch kaufen sollte.

nacosis


----------



## kabal (30. November 2004)

Nein. Ich habe die Registrierung trotz 56K Modem über mich ergehen lassen... aber jetzt bei den Updates kann ich's vergessen. Die kann ich nicht mehr runterladen.. einfach zu groß. Ich würde es ja in der Firma herunterladen, aber das geht ja dank Steam nicht. Und zu einem bekannt der DSL hat, gehe ich wegen einem Spiel auch sicher nicht und schleppe meinen PC umher.

Fazit: Mein letzten Spiel von Valve, ganz einfach. Ich habe HL2 nur deswegen gekauft, da ich HL1 sehr gerne gespielt habe.

lg


----------



## Belechem (30. November 2004)

Hm, da ichs geschenkt bekommen hab wollt ich mir das auch mal anschauen.... also nach ca. 45 Minuten war der Registrierungsmist und die anderen Sachen erledigt... War zwar umständlich aber egal!
WAS mich aber auf die Palme bringt, ist daß ich bei JEDEM Spielstart erstmal online gehen muss um zocken zu können. Vielleicht kennen die das bei Valve nicht, aber für gewöhnlich schaltet ein  Zocker jeden Thread/Prozess im PC aus, der nicht unbedingt zum Zocken gebraucht wird. 
So. Und bei HL2 muss dann im Hintergrund die Internetverbindung samt  all ihrer Prozesse laufen, ganz zu schweigen von einem Antivirus-Prog(5 Threads) und ner Firewall(1-2 Threads). Super, da hat der PC alles mögliche noch nebenher zu tun... -macht im Extremfall ja nur 5-10 Frames aus, klar. 
Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, das ist das Letzte Spiel von Valve für mich. Zusätzlich haben alle Cracker, Raubkopierer und Gamefixer der Welt meine Unterstützung, dieses Spiel zu Cracken!
So gehts nicht! Wo kommen wir denn da hin? Zu  City 17?
ÄRGER!!!


----------



## ichwilldarein (30. November 2004)

Ich kann Steam nicht akzeptieren. Werde mir aufgrund des Steam eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten freiwillig entgehen lassen.


----------



## rkDalei (30. November 2004)

Belechem am 30.11.2004 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS mich aber auf die Palme bringt, ist daß ich bei JEDEM Spielstart erstmal online gehen muss um zocken zu können. Vielleicht kennen die das bei Valve nicht, aber für gewöhnlich schaltet ein  Zocker jeden Thread/Prozess im PC aus, der nicht unbedingt zum Zocken gebraucht wird.
> So. Und bei HL2 muss dann im Hintergrund die Internetverbindung samt  all ihrer Prozesse laufen, ganz zu schweigen von einem Antivirus-Prog(5 Threads) und ner Firewall(1-2 Threads)



Blah, Blah....
Das kann doch wohl nicht sein, das es immer noch welche gibt die es nicht raffen!!
Steam hat ein Offlinemodus, da braucht nichts im Hintergrund laufen.
Eine Internetverbindung wird nur 1x zum aktivieren oder bei eventuellen Updates benötigt.

Nur das mich jetzt hier keiner falsch versteht, ich mag Steam auch nicht, aber solche Leute wie der hier machen mich echt wütent! Von nix ein Plan aber mitreden wollen.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (30. November 2004)

Als Kopierschutz hats offensichtlich versagt. 
Als verkaufsförderne Plattform doch wohl auch, weil sich vermutlich zig von der Registrierungsorgie verprellte HL2-Käufer kein weiteres Steam-Spiel mehr kaufen werden.  


Was bleibt übrig? Eine unausgegorene Software auf tausenden von Rechnern, die keiner freiwillig benutzt.
Jede Menge Käufer ärgern sich jedes Mal, solange sie den Offlinemodus starten eine Weile über Steam. Bei mir dauert das jedes mal 5 Minuten, bis Steam checkt, dass keine Verbindung da ist, in denen ich gebetsmühlenartig vor mich hinspreche
 "Du sollst kein Valve-Spiel mehr kaufen-Du sollst kein Valve-Spiel mehr kaufen-Du sollst kein Valve-Spiel mehr kaufen-Du sollst kein Valve-Spiel mehr kaufen-Du sollst kein Valve-Spiel mehr kaufen". Was ich auch nicht mehr tun werde. 

Fazit: Steam ist ein voller Erfolg. Ich akzeptiere die Entscheidung von Valve, dieses Monstrum einzusetzen, aber ich reagiere als Kunde, indem ich mir nur kaufe, was ich will. Einmal reinfallen reicht mir, und es gibt genügend tolle Spiele ohne Klotz am Bein ... und Steam deinstalliere ich sofort, nachdem ich HL2 durchhabe.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. November 2004)

So, mein Senf:

Reg. über I-Net o.k., aber nich so!!! Code, Serial oder Kopierschutz, alles akzeptiert. Steam ?!?!?! :      
Bei genanntem Proggi handelt es sich um Spyware. Hat auf meinem Compu nix zu suchen...   

Daher: Leider kein HL 2. Hätte es gern gespielt...   

Valve: - für die unmöglichen Lizenzbedingungen:   
            - für Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit:


----------



## fireblader (30. November 2004)

Steht leider außer Frage. Leider muss man ja Steam installieren um HL² spielen zu können.


----------



## March20 (30. November 2004)

hab mir das game wegen steam nicht zugelegt,obwohl ich eigentlich schon extrem heiß auf das game und die physik in dem game war.

aber ich werd mir sicher nicht so ein proggi auf meinen rechner knallen.

da könnten die von valve gleich einen ihrer praktikanten bei mir auf den schoß packen wenn ich das game zocken will.

da spiel ich doch lieber Vampire Bloodlines.hat zwar einige bugs,aber die sind mir beim ar... lieber als steam beim gesicht.

Valve sind für mich die SUCKER des jahrzehnts


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (30. November 2004)

Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.

Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.

Ich kann die Datenschutz-Bedenken vieler Thread-Schreiber verstehen, frage mich aber, ob das nicht einfach nur an der Ungewohnheit dieses "Kopierschutzes" liegt. Streng genommen ist die Internet-Abfrage (so sie sich MByte-technisch in Grenzen hält) ja nichts anderes als eine System-Voraussetzung -- wer HL 2 spielen will, braucht eben Internetzugang, genauso wie ein DVD-Laufwerk. Oder so-und-soviel MByte RAM. Ist das nicht einfach eine Sache der Gewohnheit?

Sich fragend,
Petra
PC Games


----------



## Corbulo (30. November 2004)

@Petra_Froehlich 

Das größte Problem, das ich mit Steam habe ist, daß ich nicht genau nachvollziehen kann was es eigentlich tut. Welche Daten da übertragen werden ist nicht ersichtlich. Mit ein bischen Glück gibts bestimmt auch die ersten Viren, die sich Sicherheitslücken in Steam zu Nutze machen, um Rechner zu knacken.
Die Fehlercodes von Steam sind auch zu einem guten Teil kryptisch.
Außerdem kann mir niemand erzählen, daß Steam die Ideallösung für  den Internet-Spielevertrieb ist. Seit Bestehen geht die ganze Architektur jedes mal in die Knie, sobald mehr als die Standardnutzeranzahl darauf zugreift.

zum Thema Cracks:
Leute aus meiner Umgebung reichen sich eine Version herum, bei der einfach nur der komplette HL2-Ordner kopiert werden muß damit es läuft. Insofern auch ein funktionierender Crack.


----------



## kabal (30. November 2004)

Hallo!

Steam als Kopierschutz funktioniert sehr gut, aber müssen es gleich 14MB sein, die beim Installieren gesendet werden? Mit dem Modem ein Horror... und warum werden Steam Client Updates ohne nachfragen gezogen??? Mit dem Modem wiederrum schlecht.

Updates nur über Steam? Aha, wie bitteschön kriege ich die runter? Wenn Sie wenigstens die Updaten so veröffentlich wäre ich schon zufrieden. Die könnte ich in der Firma ziehen.  Und anlegen des Accounts inkl. Freischalten des Spiels kann nicht 14MB brauchen... das sind ein paar KB normalerweise.

Bevor jetzt wieder jemand kommt und sagt:"Kauf dir DSL"... nein, ich habe in der Firma a gute Leitung und brauch ned 40 Euro im Monat bezahlen.

lg


----------



## AndyK (30. November 2004)

ichwilldarein am 30.11.2004 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Steam nicht akzeptieren. Werde mir aufgrund des Steam eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten freiwillig entgehen lassen.



keine angst, hl2 ist sicher nicht eins der besten games aller zeiten und ich fühle mich jetzt auch bestätigt, dass ich nach dem erlebnis KEIN steam ähnliches zeugs mehr akzeptiere

ausserdem glaube ich, dass die verögerung von hl2 weniger mit dem eigentlichen game zu tun hatte, sondern vielmehr  die ausweitung der steam infrastruktur dafür verantwortkich war


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

AndyK am 30.11.2004 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ichwilldarein am 30.11.2004 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was du alles so glaubst.

Ich dagegen behaupte HL2 ist eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten und freue mich auf neue Veröffentlichungen über Steam.
Weiterhin glaube ich das die Verzögerung aufgrund von Verbesserungen am Game und nicht die Bohne mit Steam zu tun hat (welches ja schon länger ganz ordentlich läuft). Merkst du was?


grüsse


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.



Die Rechnung ist erst richtig zuende gerechnet, wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen des nächsten Steam-Titels ansieht. Wir haben jetzt 2  "Fraktionen" von Steam-Gegnern. Die Datenschützer und die mit technischen Problemen.

Die Datenschützer haben sich HL2 von vornherein nicht gekauft, wenn sie es wirklich ernst meinen, die fallen beim nächsten Titel auch nicht ins Gewicht. Die, die nur in Foren wie diesem hier den großen Datenschützer spielen und es sich trotzdem gekauft haben, wohl auch nicht, weil sie das nächste Mal das gleiche machen.

Aber die mit dauerhaften technischen Problemen oder mit dicken Hals wegen des elenden Geschisses bei der Registrierung, die fallen beim nächsten Titel als Kunden weg .... naja, sofern der nicht erst in 5 Jahren kommt und jeder seinen Groll schon vergessen hat.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.


Menschenkinder, schonmal dran gedacht, dass das rein gar nichts mit dem Kaufzwang zu tun haben könnte, sondern eher mit der GEILSTEN und am MEISTEN ERWARTETEN Fortsetzung eines Shooterkrachers? Vertraut ihr euren eigenen Hy.. äh Berichterstattung nicht mehr oder versucht krampfhaft was zu verteidigen, was aus Spielersicht(! huhu *wink* Wir sind das Spielervolk...) eigentlich angeprangert gehört?



> Ich kann die Datenschutz-Bedenken vieler Thread-Schreiber verstehen, frage mich aber, ob das nicht einfach nur an der Ungewohnheit dieses "Kopierschutzes" liegt.


Hmm, also um den Kopierschutz geht's mir eigentlich gar nicht. Gekauft hätte ich das Spiel ja (vielleicht), wenn es etwas weniger  "invasiv" vertrieben geworden wäre.



> Streng genommen ist die Internet-Abfrage (so sie sich MByte-technisch in Grenzen hält) ja nichts anderes als eine System-Voraussetzung -- wer HL 2 spielen will, braucht eben Internetzugang, genauso wie ein DVD-Laufwerk. Oder so-und-soviel MByte RAM. Ist das nicht einfach eine Sache der Gewohnheit?


Streng genommen ist Steam natürlich eine "Voraussetzung" zur Inbetriebnahme des Spiels. Das weiss IMO bisher jeder... Aber: Mein DVD-Laufwerk musste ich weder  aktivieren, noch verlangt es nach einer Internetverbindung, noch musste ich zur Inbetriebnahme irgendeiner dubiosen Nutzungsbestimmung zustimmen.

Ich verstehe natürlich euer Dilemma, dass ihr in Wirklichkeit als Menschen mit Gefühl für Anstand auch gegen Steam und Derivate seid, aber nach diesem pompösen Valve-Eingeschleime könnt ihr als Unternehmen gesehen vermutlich gar nicht anders als von Steam so euphemistisch zu reden. Daher bitte ich es zu Entschuldigen, wenn ich euch gerade unglaubwürdig finde.
Die Einstellung "Von Spielern für Spieler" solltet ihr euch mal gross auf einem Plakat irgendwo in die Redaktion hängen (und auch danach handeln - was schon seit langer Zeit nötig ist) - mir geht's nämlich langsam auf den Keks andauernd einen Dolch in den Rücken zu bekommen...


----------



## EMG81 (30. November 2004)

Wann und wo kann man eigentlich die Ergebnisse der Befragung begutachten? Und vor allem: Wer zieht welche Konsequenzen daraus? 
Ich orakle mal daß weder Valve noch deren Vertriebsverantwortliche sich grausig darum kümmern!


----------



## yepetto (30. November 2004)

Mir ist Steam egal! 
Spiele mein Half-Life 2 (original) mit dem Crack.
Ich lass mir doch nicht von Valve vorschreiben Steam zu installieren.


----------



## tom (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.
> 
> ...




[Sorry, das ist nun wirklich schoen reden........oder sich einfach ins "Schiksal" fuegen.
Die hohen Verkaufszahlen sind natuerlich auf die Qualitaet des Spiels zurueckzufuehren,  und NICHT auf Akzeptanz des "Piraten-Steam". 
Fakt ist, dass der Hersteller etwas erzwingt, worum er eigentlich bitten muesste.
Und im Uebrigen werde ich immernoch eine eigene Meinung haben, auch wenn 1000000 und mehr Gamer sich ueber Steam "freuen", weil sie alles akzeptieren, wenn es nur richtig verpackt verkauft wird.
Die Masse war noch nie Garant fuer Gerechtigkeit oder Recht ueberhaupt.

Ich habe das Spiel uebrigens auch nicht WEGEN Steam gekauft,  sondern trotzdem............trotzdem es mir naehmlich grosse Umstaende gemacht hat, es zum Laufen zu bringen, da ich an meinen Game-PC kein Internet lasse!!]


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (30. November 2004)

> Menschenkinder, schonmal dran gedacht, dass das rein gar nichts mit dem Kaufzwang zu tun haben könnte, sondern eher mit der GEILSTEN und am MEISTEN ERWARTETEN Fortsetzung eines Shooterkrachers?



Gibt genügend Beispiele für ähnlich heiß erwartete Spiele, die nicht annähernd die Half-Life 2-Werte erreichen. Meine Prognose: Ohne Steam wäre bei max. 200.000 Schluss gewesen. Andere Shooter dieses Kalibers - Far Cry, Doom 3 ... - liegen in der Größenordnung 100 bis 150.000. Half-Life 2 ist hingegen immer noch auf Platz 1...nach drei Wochen...trotz (oder gerade) wegen Steam. Das ist - bei aller Kritik - schon sehr bemerkenswert.



> Aber: Mein DVD-Laufwerk musste ich weder  aktivieren, noch verlangt es nach einer Internetverbindung, noch musste ich zur Inbetriebnahme irgendeiner dubiosen Nutzungsbestimmung zustimmen.



Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wer liest ernsthaft die Nutzungsbestimmungen eines Spiels vor Inbetriebnahme durch und weiß, was er in den letzten Jahren vor dem Los-Spielen so alles "akzeptiert" hat? Und: Warum wird bei World of Warcraft oder Battlefield oder Battle.net von den meisten akzeptiert, dass "nebenbei" (auch unbemerkt) Updates gezogen werden, bei Half-Life 2 indes offenbar nicht? Jeder drittklassige Virenscanner updatet sich täglich halb- oder vollautomatisch...



> könnt ihr als Unternehmen gesehen vermutlich gar nicht anders als von Steam so euphemistisch zu reden. Daher bitte ich es zu Entschuldigen, wenn ich euch gerade unglaubwürdig finde.



Das Steam-Prinzip als solches finde ich persönlich okay (aus oben genanntem Grund). Nicht okay: a) dass die Steam-Pflicht erst drei Wochen vor Release bekannt gegeben wurde und b) dass der Internet-Zugang als Voraussetzung VIEL zu klein auf der Packung (in der Werbung gar nicht) angegeben wird.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## MaxPayne0021 (30. November 2004)

Damals wurde Gabe eine interessante Frage gestellt:

"Muss HL² über Steam erworben werden?"

Die Antwort war natürlich: "Nein wir wollen es als eine Alternative für die User einführen. Einen Nachteil gibts bei der normalen Verkaufsversion natürlich nicht."

Und allein das finde ich eine bodenlose Frechheit. ES GIBT NICHTMAL EIN HANDBUCH, WEIL STEAMKUNDEN NICHT BENACHTEILIGT WERDEN SOLLEN! Aber Leute ohne Inet sind angeschmiert und können sich den Text auf der Verpackung durchlesen.

Die Installation hat um die 1 Stunde gedauert und dann kommt nach und nach zum Vorschein, dass Valve sich das Recht vorbehält, für HL² einen "Nachschlag" zu beanspruchen, sprich nochmal Geld fürs Spiel zu verlangen.

HL² ist besser als ich dachte, aber das kanns einfach nicht sein


----------



## MatthiasBerlin (30. November 2004)

Gefunden auf Gamestar.de

http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc-spiele/action/21958/

Half-Life 2
29.11.2004, 15:16 Schluss nach 30 Tagen?
Half-Life 2
Stellen Sie sich folgendes Szenario vor. Gerade steuern Sie in Half-Life 2 mit Gordon Freeman die finale Passage an und freuen sich bereits auf den wohlverdienten Abspann nach zahlreichen Stunden vor dem Monitor. Dieses Ereignis soll jedoch für den nächsten Tag aufgespart werden, doch als Sie das Spiel wieder starten wollen, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Nun, etwas übertrieben ausgestaltet, aber so ähnlich könnte es theoretisch jedem Besitzer von Half-Life 2 ergehen. Wie die Seite Gamezone berichtet, stecken einige mehr als interessante und fragwürdige Passagen in den Geschäftsbedingungen. So behält sich Valve das Recht vor, innerhalb einer Ankündigungsfrist von 30 Tagen eine zusätzliche Bezahlung für den Actiontitel zu beanspruchen. Gleichzeitig können die Bedingungen zu jeder Zeit ändern, ohne das Einverständnis der Käufer einzuholen. Es ist natürlich fraglich, ob Valve diese Passagen tatsächlich in die Realität umsetzt, doch werfen diese garantiert einige Fragen auf.


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

MatthiasBerlin am 30.11.2004 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefunden auf Gamestar.de
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc-spiele/action/21958/
> 
> ...



Schon furchgekaut worden hier. Fazit: Steam wird genausowenig abgeschaltet wie damals WON (R.I.P) und / oder auch das Battle.net etc.

Grüsse


----------



## dab2212 (30. November 2004)

MatthiasBerlin am 30.11.2004 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefunden auf Gamestar.de
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc-spiele/action/21958/
> 
> ...



Da hat sich mal wieder rausgestellt, wie gut doch die Gamestar recherchiert. Der Gamezonebericht ist nichts weiter als ein dummer *Fake mit völlig verdrehten und falschen Tatsachen!* (von Rechtschreibfehlern in den angeblichen Zitaten mal abgesehen), die so gar nicht in der original EULA von HL2 stehen. Statt blind irgendwelchen ominösen Quellen aus dem Internet zu glauben, sollte man sich manchmal besser ein eigenes Bild von den Tatsachen machen. Also lest euch die Eula selbst durch oder:

*Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: einfach mal die Fresse halten!* (Dieter Nuhr)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Menschenkinder, schonmal dran gedacht, dass das rein gar nichts mit dem Kaufzwang zu tun haben könnte, sondern eher mit der GEILSTEN und am MEISTEN ERWARTETEN Fortsetzung eines Shooterkrachers?
> 
> 
> Gibt genügend Beispiele für ähnlich heiß erwartete Spiele, die nicht annähernd die Half-Life 2-Werte erreichen. Meine Prognose: Ohne Steam wäre bei max. 200.000 Schluss gewesen. Andere Shooter dieses Kalibers - Far Cry, Doom 3 ... - liegen in der Größenordnung 100 bis 150.000. Half-Life 2 ist hingegen immer noch auf Platz 1...nach drei Wochen...trotz (oder gerade) wegen Steam. Das ist - bei aller Kritik - schon sehr bemerkenswert.


Bedaure, so ist das nicht. 
HL2 ist nicht 'ein erwartetes Spiel', sondern 'DAS erwartete' Spiel - bei allem Hass auf Hype-Titel muss man dies anerkennen.
Doom ist natürlich damals ein Meilenstein gewesen, aber selbst bei mir, der ich dieses Spiel seiner Zeit gespielt habe, verblasste schon vor ewigen Zeiten das Interesse am doch recht einfachen Spielprinzip. Ausserdem war Doom3 ja nun wirklich nicht das, was die meisten erwartet haben. Oder doch? Vielleicht gibt es wirklich noch einige Leute, die nicht alles blind kaufen.

HL2 ist aber ein ganz anderer Fall.
HL1 ist etwas weniger alt, hatte schon 3D-Grafik und war erfolgreicher als es Doom damals war. Zudem hat HL durch den ja nun wirklich jedem bekannten Mod Counterstrike eine derart grosse Fangemeinde, wie man sie weder bei FarCry noch bei Doom zusammengenommen finden wird.
Liegt es da ausserhalb des Erklärbaren, dass HL2 so oft verkauft wird?
Nein...



> > Aber: Mein DVD-Laufwerk musste ich weder  aktivieren, noch verlangt es nach einer Internetverbindung, noch musste ich zur Inbetriebnahme irgendeiner dubiosen Nutzungsbestimmung zustimmen.
> 
> 
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wer liest ernsthaft die Nutzungsbestimmungen eines Spiels vor Inbetriebnahme durch und weiß, was er in den letzten Jahren vor dem Los-Spielen so alles "akzeptiert" hat? Und: Warum wird bei World of Warcraft oder Battlefield oder Battle.net von den meisten akzeptiert, dass "nebenbei" (auch unbemerkt) Updates gezogen werden, bei Half-Life 2 indes offenbar nicht? Jeder drittklassige Virenscanner updatet sich täglich halb- oder vollautomatisch...


Ja, Sie haben mich überzeugt, Steam ist super.
_EDIT: Steam ist selbstverständlich nicht super, aber ich habe mir nur sehr schnell aus der surreal werdenden Diskussion ausklinken wollen, da mir die Vergleiche von Steam mit Online-Spielen doch etwas zu albern ausfielen, um hier ernsthaft fortzufahren.
Ausserdem musste ich zum Absendezeitpunkt des Originalbeitrags ziemlich dringend auf's Klo, sodass mir Steam zu dem Zeitpunkt relativ egal war. *gg*_


----------



## rstaar (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Wer liest ernsthaft die Nutzungsbestimmungen eines Spiels vor Inbetriebnahme durch und weiß, was er in den letzten Jahren vor dem Los-Spielen so alles "akzeptiert" hat? Und: Warum wird bei World of Warcraft oder Battlefield oder Battle.net von den meisten akzeptiert, dass "nebenbei" (auch unbemerkt) Updates gezogen werden, bei Half-Life 2 indes offenbar nicht? Jeder drittklassige Virenscanner updatet sich täglich halb- oder vollautomatisch...



Vielleicht hab ich ja was verpasst, aber  ich konnte Warcraft 1,2 und 3  problemlos installieren und sofort loszocken, und das ohne von Blizzard die Erlaubnis zu bekommen


----------



## Lexon (30. November 2004)

Ich finde mit einer solchen Art von Kopierschutz sollte man wie folgt umgehen:

NICHT KAUFEN!

Denn ich finde es irgendwie erschreckend das die Softwarehersteller ihre
Probleme mit Raubkopien zu den Problemen des ehrlichen Endusers machen und auch gleich noch ausnutzen Daten die für sie wichtig erscheinen
von ihren PC`s  zu bekommen!

Wenn man so ein Verhalten ins normale Leben umsetzen würde dann stelle ich mir das in etwa so vor, man müsste zb. wenn man in eine Bank gehen würde gleich beim Eingang denn Fingerabdruck, Blutgruppe und sonstige Informationen die für die Bank
wichtig erscheinen über sich ergehen lassen und das weil vielleicht nicht einmal 1% der Besucher nicht Legal Geld abheben wollen!

Mir fällt dazu nur eins ein typisch U.S.A!


----------



## Strider90 (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.



Das bezweifel ich. Erstmal ist wie hier schon gesagt wurde nicht jeder Raubkopierer ein potentieller Käufer. Zweitens ist dieses SPiel der vermutlich am meisten erwarete Shooter aller Zeiten. Es ist leider nicht festzustellen, aber ich wette auch ohne Steam hätte der Titel Fabel Zahlen gemacht. Beobachtet nur eure eigene Berichterstattung. Und das man sich das Spiel kaufen MUSS um es zu spielen ist  falsch. Richtig ist, daß die völligen Laien es jetzt nicht mehr einfach aus der Videothek leihen und brennen können.
Richtig ist aber wenn auch dadurch nur 10% mehr verkauft wurden, was ich für realistisch halte, ist das bares Geld und leider werden wohl wirklich viele Publisher mit dem Gedanken an dieses System spielen. 



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.



Ich bin enttäuscht, daß ihr als "Spiele-Profis" und Leute, die sich damit von Berugfswegen beschäftigen noch keinen Crack gefunden haben. Ich bin eher Gelegenheitsspieler aber gehe alle 1-2 Tage ins IRC wegen einem Browserspiel und dort werfen die sich schon seit Erscheinen von HL2 das Game gegenseitig zu.... Voll funktionsfähig im SP und MP.



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Datenschutz-Bedenken vieler Thread-Schreiber verstehen, frage mich aber, ob das nicht einfach nur an der Ungewohnheit dieses "Kopierschutzes" liegt. Streng genommen ist die Internet-Abfrage (so sie sich MByte-technisch in Grenzen hält) ja nichts anderes als eine System-Voraussetzung -- wer HL 2 spielen will, braucht eben Internetzugang, genauso wie ein DVD-Laufwerk. Oder so-und-soviel MByte RAM. Ist das nicht einfach eine Sache der Gewohnheit?
> 
> Sich fragend,
> Petra
> PC Games



Kann man sich fragen.... aber man kann sich auch fragen ob man sich dann nicht an alles gewöhnen kann.... Oder ob man das wirklich will.
Momentan ist Steam nur ein kleiner Dorn im Auge aber mich beunruhigt der Weg, der eingeschritten wurde. Vielleicht zocken wir bald nur noch wenn wir unseren Kontoauszug rausgeben, nur die Grafikkarte der Firma XYZ besitzen und bezahlen dann stündlich. Unser Chef läßt sich vor einem Bewerbungsgespräch eine Liste der Spiele, die wir in letzter Zeit gespielt haben geben und der Support zu unserem Lieblingsspiel wird  nach 2 Jahren eingestellt und ist ohne online-Server nicht mehr spielbar. Sicher ist das jetzt etwas weit hergeholt, aber ich wette auch dann werden einige sagen: Och is ja nur Gewohnheitssache... Ihr habt wohl was zu verbergen, wenn ihr dagegen meckert, ihr Verbrecher! 

PS: Ja klingt etwas paranoid aber irgendwo muß man ja Grenzen ziehen.


----------



## Volcom (30. November 2004)

n kumpel hat es sich geholt hat aber isdn und da dauert bei ihm das ewig das steam über internet alles macht und so....

gute idee aber schlechte umsetzung von diesem kopierschutz


----------



## Barbierossa (30. November 2004)

Ich hatte mir vor zwei Monaten einen PC gekauft, dessen Primär-Kriterium, als mich der Verkäufer fragte, was ich denn damit vorhabe, die HL2-Lauffähigkeit war.
Nun werde ich mir HL2 *nicht* kaufen. Eben wegen Steam. Alle Gründe, die gegen Steam sprechen, wurden schon genannt, da erspare ich Euch hier die Redundanz.

Leider hat das Spiel viel zu großen Erfolg und somit wird es also nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, wann auch andere Hersteller sich ähnliche Spionage- und Verfolgungsmethoden ausdenken. Was lernt uns das?

Nur noch "Gratis"-Vollversionen aus PC-Zeitschriften zocken, viel Geld sparen und dann, wenn es solche Vollversionen nicht mehr gibt, oder sie ebenfalls online registriert und freigeschaltet werden müssen, dann weiß man: Es ist an der Zeit, ins Real life hinauszugehen und die City17, die inzwischen direkt vor der Tür beginnt, mit der Brechstange aufzumischen.


----------



## Elzy (30. November 2004)

Sollten sich Vertriebsplattformen à la Steam durchsetzen, mache ich persönlich es so, wie ich es seit einigen Jahren mit Audio-CDs mache: Ich kaufe die CDs/Spiele nicht mehr! Punkt! (und nein, ich besorge mir diese dann auch nicht auf illegale Weise). Dann werd ich ne Menge Kohle sparen und Game-Printmagazine brauch ich dann auch nicht mehr.

Raubkopierer sind nicht die Probleme des ehrlichen Kunden, sondern die des Publishers. Kopierschutz ja, meinetwegen auch Internetaktivierung, Zusatzsoftware für Singleplayerspiele nein.


----------



## ThomToeter (30. November 2004)

mir is steam scheiss egal. ich hatte damit noch nie probleme, keine überlasteten server oder das irgendwas nich funktionierte. is mir absolut wurst ob ich internet anmachen muss um ein spiel zu spielen oder nich. wenn valve es nich so gemacht hätte, hätt ich mir half life nur wieder wie die meisten anderen spiele ausgeliehen un nen crack draufgehauen. 
ich finds nen super kopierschutz, wer weiss wie lange, und kann alle amateure denen dieses simpelste system probleme bereitet nicht verstehen genauso wenig wie das rumgeflenne was absolut nichts an der existenz von steam ändern wird. ausserdem isses bloss ne "neue" systemanforderung das internet benötigt wird. steht auf der verpackung...jeder der half life spielen will wird ja wohl über internet verfügen...n kumpel von mir tuts nich un hat auch schon rumgeheult. haha!


----------



## thommie1970 (30. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Da werden Millionen in die Entwicklung eines Spiels gesteckt, und alles regt sich auf, nur weil die Ihr Spiel verkaufen wollen?? Alle Raubkopierer sind schuld, daß es so weit kommen musste....
Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist das ganze doch halb so schlimm. Die fetten Probleme traten doch nur auf, als am 16.11 alle das Spiel registrieren wollten. Ist das einmal passiert, dann ist es doch gut. Ich habe jedenfalls nur kleine Probleme mit Steam. Leider muss ich erstmal online starten, dann beenden und kann es erst dann Offline spielen. Dann klappt alles am wie am Schnürchen.

Also locker bleiben und den Leuten von Valve ihre Millionen gönnen, heben sie verdient.


----------



## Rosini (30. November 2004)

Steam is meiner Meinung nach nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnt hat  Negativ finder ich allerdings, dass ich für Valves Offlinespiele auch den STEAM Account benötige...


----------



## dickb (30. November 2004)

Ich persönlich hatte bisher null Probleme mit Steam.
HL2 habe ich mir sogar online über Steam gekauft und gedownloadet. Nach gerade mal 2 Stunden konnte ich schon mit dem Zocken anfangen. Schneller wäre ich auch nicht zum MMarkt und zurück gefahren.

Aber natürlich kann ich es auch verstehen, dass sich viele Leute darüber aufregen. Gerade Modem- oder ISDN-Nutzer werden im Regen stehen gelassen.

Meiner rein persönlichen Meinung nach ist Steam ein interessanter, innovativer und zukunftsweisender (?) Vertriebsweg, der offensichtlich noch ein paar Macken hat (auch wenn ich diesen bisher nicht begegnet bin).

Ob Steam aber *primär* als Mittel gegen Raubkopierer geeignet ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Generell begrüße ich aber jeden noch so kleinen Versuch, gegen Raubkopierer vorzugehen. Ich arbeite selber in der Software-Branche und weiß daher aus persönlicher Erfahrung, welcher Schaden durch Raubkopierer angerichtet werden kann und wie schnell *unsere* Arbeitsplätze dadurch in Gefahr geraten.

Alles nur meine persönlich Meinung


----------



## Elzy (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Warum wird bei World of Warcraft oder Battlefield oder Battle.net von den meisten akzeptiert, dass "nebenbei" (auch unbemerkt) Updates gezogen werden, bei Half-Life 2 indes offenbar nicht? Jeder drittklassige Virenscanner updatet sich täglich halb- oder vollautomatisch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Eigenschaft haben denn WoW, BF und das Battle-Net gemeinsam, welche Half Life 2 nicht hat. Richtig: Es sind allesamt Online-Spiele.  Werde ich jetzt für jedes neue SP-Blockbusterspiel bei jedem Publisher einen Account anlegen müssen und mir irgendwelche Zusatz-Software auf meinen PC lassen? Wieviele Daten werde ich in Zukunft angeben müssen? Steam nützt dem (Einzelspieler-)Kunden nichts, gar nichts!

Wenn dem so ist, werden die Publisher mindestens einen sehr guten Kunden verlieren, an dem sie sich in den letzten 12 Jahren eine goldene Nase verdient haben. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Publisher wie Ubisoft, EA, etc. dieses überwiegend negative Kundenecho in den einschlägigen Foren nicht übersehen und dementsprechend solche Unsitten gegenüber ihren Kunden sein lassen.


----------



## satchmo (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.
> 
> ...



Wenn das was du sagst die meinung der PCGames Redaktion wiedergibt ist das für mich ernüchternd und enttäuschend. Ein wenig mehr kritisches Auftreten gegenüber Steam hätte ich wirklich erwartet. Du schreibst, man könne sich das für folgende Spiele vorstellen; ach ja? Wie soll das aussehen, wird dann für jedes Spiel eine eigene "Verkaufsplattform" auf dem Rechner installiert? 
Mit Windows XP wurde die Zwangsregistrierung eingeführt, am Anfang gab es noch viele Stimmen, die sich darüber kritisch äußerten, mit der Zeit aber kam die Akzeptanz und Ignoranz dieser Sache gegenüber. Die Industrie sitzt das aus und es wird früher oder später angenommen (ähnlich der amerik. Regierung --> will damit nur sagen, dass das auch tatsächlich funktioniert ).
Leider liegt genau da die Gefahr, es werden immer mehr Maßnahmen ergriffen, die eigentlich keiner will, nur jeder "vergisst"
Deshalb finde ich, ist es die Aufgabe der Medien, diesen Entwicklungen kritisch gegenüber zu stehen und nicht gleich jeden Schritt so hinzunehmen. Erst recht nicht, wenn man noch bezweifeln muss und das muss man, wo die eigentlichen Ziele liegen.
Microsoft plant den nächsten Schritt der "Überwachung": TCPA (Trusted Computing Platform Module). Viel negative Stimmen wird es geben, die allesamt wieder verklingen werden (der Trend spiegelt sich jetzt schon wider). Was kommt als danach, wenn wir uns an diese Maßnahmen gewöhnt haben (genau das ist ja dein letzter Satz!)?
Warum zum KuckKuck soll ich die Unanehmlichkeiten haben, mit denen ein Konzern versucht zum Teil hausgemachte Probleme zu unterbinden? Ich bin der Kunde und zahle.
"ID Software" hat es mal gesagt, wer ein Spiel über das Netz beschafft ist längst kein potentieller Käufer.
Unsere ganze Gesellschft verkommt immer mehr zu diesem Überwachnungswahn, politisch ist es die suggerierte Angst vor Terror, die Maßnahmen (heikle Gesetze) angeblich unumgänglich macht, bei den Digitalen Medien sind es Würmer, Viren oder Hacker und Cracker.
Mal überlegt, dass die Gründe dafür ganz anderer Art sind? Zum einen sind es wirtschaftliche Interessen um bessere Vermaktungen zu erzielen, zum Anderen lässt sich ein kontrolliertes Volk besser lenken und regieren....


----------



## Elzy (30. November 2004)

satchmo am 30.11.2004 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das was du sagst die meinung der PCGames Redaktion wiedergibt ist das für mich ernüchternd und enttäuschend. Ein wenig mehr kritisches Auftreten gegenüber Steam hätte ich wirklich erwartet. Du schreibst, man könne sich das für folgende Spiele vorstellen; ach ja? Wie soll das aussehen, wird dann für jedes Spiel eine eigene "Verkaufsplattform" auf dem Rechner installiert?
> Mit Windows XP wurde die Zwangsregistrierung eingeführt, am Anfang gab es noch viele Stimmen, die sich darüber kritisch äußerten, mit der Zeit aber kam die Akzeptanz und Ignoranz dieser Sache gegenüber. Die Industrie sitzt das aus und es wird früher oder später angenommen (ähnlich der amerik. Regierung --> will damit nur sagen, dass das auch tatsächlich funktioniert ).
> Leider liegt genau da die Gefahr, es werden immer mehr Maßnahmen ergriffen, die eigentlich keiner will, nur jeder "vergisst"
> Deshalb finde ich, ist es die Aufgabe der Medien, diesen Entwicklungen kritisch gegenüber zu stehen und nicht gleich jeden Schritt so hinzunehmen. Erst recht nicht, wenn man noch bezweifeln muss und das muss man, wo die eigentlichen Ziele liegen.
> ...




So ähnlich sehe ich es auch. Kleine Korrektur aber im Punkt XP-Registrierung. Es wird bei XP keine Registration vorausgesetzt, sondern nur eine Aktivierung. IMO kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Es werden auch, so weit ich weiss, keine personenbezogenen Daten übermittelt. Daher sehe ich eine Onlineaktivierung auch nicht so wild. Registrierung und Registrier/Vertriebssoftware allerdings schon. 

*gg* Ich glaub ich red mir langsam den Mund fusslig


----------



## satchmo (30. November 2004)

Elzy am 30.11.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich sehe ich es auch. Kleine Korrektur aber im Punkt XP-Registrierung. Es wird bei XP keine Registration vorausgesetzt, sondern nur eine Aktivierung. IMO kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. Es werden auch, so weit ich weiss, keine personenbezogenen Daten übermittelt. Daher sehe ich eine Onlineaktivierung auch nicht so wild. Registrierung und Registrier/Vertriebssoftware allerdings schon.
> 
> *gg* Ich glaub ich red mir langsam den Mund fusslig


 
ja, du hast recht. Letztendlich wollte ich damit nur den 
Hang zur Gewohnheit verdeutlichen. Was einmal dazu geworden ist, wird nie mehr rückgängig gemacht. Alles Neue misst sich dann an neu Gewohntem.  Hups, was ein Satz


----------



## dab2212 (30. November 2004)

Elzy am 30.11.2004 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 30.11.2004 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Steam werden auch keine personenbezogenen Daten verlangt. Es sei denn, die Email-Adresse fällt bei Dir unter personenbezogen. 

Es ist nicht nur Microsoft, die TCPA planen, sondern ein ganzer Haufen Konzerne/Firmen.


----------



## satchmo (30. November 2004)

dab2212 am 30.11.2004 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nicht nur Microsoft, die TCPA planen, sondern ein ganzer Haufen Konzerne/Firmen.



Das ist klar und auch absolut logisch, aber Microsoft hat den Anstoß gegeben und es war auch nur ein Beispiel für die momentane Entwicklung und kein Vortrag über TCPA. Denn darum geht es in diesem Thread nicht.


----------



## Elzy (30. November 2004)

dab2212 am 30.11.2004 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Steam werden auch keine personenbezogenen Daten verlangt. Es sei denn, die Email-Adresse fällt bei Dir unter personenbezogen.
> 
> Es ist übrigens auch nicht Microsoft alleine, die TCPA planen. Sondern ein ganzer Haufen Konzerne/Firmen).



Ja, das fällt  bei mir unter personenbezogene Daten. Und wer weiss schon, wieviele Daten ich noch mehr bei zukünftigen Spielen bzw. Registrationsplattformen angeben muss.  Heute ist es nur  die eMail-Adresse, morgen die Adresse usw. usf....  Der Kunde wird immer mehr vom König  zum gläsernen Kunden und das geht mir gegen den Strich. Ich gönne allen Entwicklern ihren gerechten Lohn für ihre Leistungen, aber ich verlange dafür auch eine Gegenleistung und einen gewissen Respekt, wenn ich diese Software kaufe und nutze. Und eine 08/15-DVD-Hülle plus Handzettel zum Installieren und zusätzlich noch der Steamzwang nenne ich nicht sehr respektvoll dem Kunden gegenüber.

Und das MS das nicht allein durchzieht mit TCPA ist schon klar, aber im Grunde genommen völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Marscel (30. November 2004)

satchmo am 30.11.2004 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das was du sagst die meinung der PCGames Redaktion wiedergibt ist das für mich ernüchternd und enttäuschend. Ein wenig mehr kritisches Auftreten gegenüber Steam hätte ich wirklich erwartet.



_Muss_ das _jeder_ soo kritisch sehen? Nein.


----------



## BML (30. November 2004)

Mit Steam Online verbunden sein um den Einzelspieler zu zocken ansonsten gehts noch......

Ich sags zwar immer wieder wodrauf man mich immer mit irgendwelchem das geht doch nicht blabla belehren will aabberr.....

Würden die Entwickler ENDLICH einsehen das 45++ Eus (90++ DM) für ein Brandneues Spiel absolut übertrieben zu viel sind gäbs auch absolut nicht mehr soooo ein riesen Raubkopierproblem!!! Für ein echten Top Hit 25 normal gut 20 eus das wäre fair und vertretbar aber NIENICH 45 und mehr!

Ich sehe ein das da zum Teilweise Mega viel Arbeit / Fantasie und Entwicklung drin steckt...

ABER:
EGAL wie Meisterhaft ,wieviel Zeit Entwicklung usw da drinne steckt und NOCH EGALER ob diese Entwicklung Tausende / Millionen / Trillionen Eus oder Menschen Leben gekostet hat.... ES BLEIBT ---->!!!! NUR !!!<---- EIN SPIEL !!!!!!!!!!!

Von daher können die sich ihre Preisvorstellungen sonstwohin schieben , und da sie es nicht tuen sollen sie aufhören über Raubkopien rumzuheulen die sie selber Fördern! 
Und daraus folgend schliesse ich das sie ihren MIST den sie verbocken nicht an den KAUFWILLIGEN auslassen sollen mit so scherzen wie Steam !!!!

BASTA !!!!


----------



## Barbierossa (30. November 2004)

@satchno: Meine vollkommene Zustimmung. Aber meine Meinung wird diejenigen, die sich demnächst ihre Software auf eine ähnliche Weise zwangsregistrieren lassen, nicht interessieren, denn ich komme für sie als Kunde nicht in Betracht. Ich habe Gothic1 und 2 samt Addon zum Vollpreis gekauft. Wenn Petra M. recht behält mit ihren - Überlegungen? Vorstellungsmöglichkeiten? Prophezeihungen? Vorschlägen? - dann wird auch für Gothic3, auf welches ich mich momentan noch freue, kein Geld aus meinem Portemonnaie ausgegeben.
Bei Steam ist's so: Wer zahlt, stimmt zu (wer für solche kundenunfreundlichen Usancen keine Wertungsabzüge beim Spieletest vornimmt, übrigens auch  ). Aber niemand MUSS dieses Spiel kaufen, wie Petra M. es formulierte. Man MUSS es nur kaufen, wenn man es spielen muß. Muß aber niemand.


----------



## christian-wagner-de (30. November 2004)

Hallo!

Habt Ihr DAS schon gelesen:

Das ist der absolute Hammer!!!

http://www.gamezone.de/kolumne_detail.asp?kid=48&rand=2711125012

Quelle: GameZone.de


----------



## BaXX (30. November 2004)

Barbierossa am 30.11.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> @satchno: Meine vollkommene Zustimmung. Aber meine Meinung wird diejenigen, die sich demnächst ihre Software auf eine ähnliche Weise zwangsregistrieren lassen, nicht interessieren, denn ich komme für sie als Kunde nicht in Betracht. Ich habe Gothic1 und 2 samt Addon zum Vollpreis gekauft. Wenn Petra M. recht behält mit ihren - Überlegungen? Vorstellungsmöglichkeiten? Prophezeihungen? Vorschlägen? - dann wird auch für Gothic3, auf welches ich mich momentan noch freue, kein Geld aus meinem Portemonnaie ausgegeben.
> Bei Steam ist's so: Wer zahlt, stimmt zu (wer für solche kundenunfreundlichen Usancen keine Wertungsabzüge beim Spieletest vornimmt, übrigens auch  ). Aber niemand MUSS dieses Spiel kaufen, wie Petra M. es formulierte. Man MUSS es nur kaufen, wenn man es spielen muß. Muß aber niemand.



Ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft. Da ich aber meine Rechte als Käufer von der Firma Valve eingeschränkt sehe, nutze ich das Spiel mit einen "non-Steam"-Patch, mit dem ich mich nicht über Steam registrieren muss.


----------



## satchmo (30. November 2004)

Marscel am 30.11.2004 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 30.11.2004 14:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Medien auf jeden Fall, genau dass ist eine ihrer gesellschaftlichen Verantwortungs- und Aufgabenbereiche.
Würde das für die PCG nicht zutreffen, warum sollte man sich dann für ihre Tests usw. interessieren. 
Da möchte ich doch mal einen Erklärung von dir. Verstehe deinen Denkansatz überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Stinger (30. November 2004)

christian-wagner-de am 30.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habt Ihr DAS schon gelesen:
> 
> ...



Zusätzlich zu dem würd ich mir auch das reinziehen:

http://www.hlportal.de/?site=articles&do=showarticle&article_id=23


----------



## Marscel (30. November 2004)

christian-wagner-de am 30.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habt Ihr DAS schon gelesen:
> 
> ...



Stell dir vor, da gibts im Action-Board nen ganzen Thread drüber.   

Zum Artikel: Die Stellen kann ich weder in der Steam noch in der HL2 EULA finden.


----------



## Look (30. November 2004)

Hi,

dieses umempfindliche Gebrabbel im Stile, "Was gibts schon zu erfahren über mich" bei Steambenutzung, es wundert mich ehrlich manchmal, wie bereitwillig einige Daten abzugeben haben.

Man sehe sich das nur mal an, was kann/könnte man über Steam den so erfahren.

1. valide Mailadresse
2. Rechneraustattung im Bereich Hardware (sage nur "Umfrage" vor ein paar Monaten) und in welchem Zeitintervalen was, wie mit welcher Hardware upgegraded wird, ebenso gewisse Softwareausstattungen (z.B. Betreibssystemversion - braucht man ja beim entscheiden, welcher Patch installiert werden muss)
3. welcher Zugang ist vorhanden (DSL, ISDN, Modem)
4. wieviel Zeit verbringt man vor dem PC On und Offline und zu welchen Zeiten - ala Bewegungsprofil (wenn Steam per Autostart läuft, kein Problem weitere protokollierungen mitzumachen z.B. welche Seiten surft man an)
5. ginge noch weiter, mit wem chattet man über Steaminterne Angebote z.B.
6. Bei Steamkauf, Kreditkartendaten etc. - bei Schufa-Validierungen lässt sich ebenfalls das Profil erweitern
7. Beim tracern der Einwahl-IPs und DNS Auflösungen lassen sich Einwahlbereiche feststellen (und somit Wohnbereiche)
8. Was wird gespielt, wie oft, mit wem etc.

Nur einige Beispiele, was man damit Anfangen kann? Dank Account lässt sich ein nettes Nutzerprofil erstellen und glaubt mir, allein diese Daten sind für einige Unternehmen (vornehmlich geziehlte Werbeaktivitäten) sehr von Interesse, ebenso Bewegungsprofile, lassen sich so doch Communitynetze aufspüren (wer ist mit wem im kontakt, was weiss man über jene "Kunden").

All das ermöglicht Steam bereits, oder lässt sich sehr einfach implementieren, zumal verschlüsselte Datenübertragung keine Rückschlüsse über gesendete Daten mehr zulässt. Ob Steam durch Updates erweitert wurde (Zugriffe) liesse sich dann nur noch durch sachen wie Filemon etc. heraus bekommen.

Wer die AGBs und Eulas liesst, wird schnell mitbekomen, das alle Trümpfe in der Hand Valves liegen, was sie mit Daten machen können etc., einfach die Bestimmungen anpassen und fertig.

Aber hey, wer wird den so paranoid sein und sowas von einer lieben Firma erwarten?

MfG
Look


----------



## mbarone (30. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Steam als Kopierschutz ja, aber als Schikanierung des ehrlichen Käufers nein. Zum Glück bin ich kein Ego Shooter Fan und muss mir einen solchen Sch***** nicht antun.


----------



## tooth2323 (30. November 2004)

Steam ist für mich das Unwort des Jahres   
Es ist zwar einfach zu Bedienen und Updates gehen auch ganz gut.....
Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an den Abend der Aktivierung errinern  
Ich konnte Stundenlang nicht spielen und war kurz davor die DVD an die Wand zu nageln.....  
So leicht vergesse ich das nicht.....und jetzt der Bericht von Gamezone......
Valve nimmt sich sehr viel raus.....und ich persönlich lasse nicht 2mal schröpfen für ein Spiel(wenn es denn so kommen sollte)....  

Hoffentlich macht dieses Beispiel keine Schule....

Gott sei Dank war das Spiel gut, hat für diesen Steam entschädigt, aber ihn nicht vergessen gemacht.

Eines ist sicher, verarschen können die Hersteller die Kunden nicht auf die Dauer....


----------



## Mantis2001 (30. November 2004)

Valve war die Softwareschmiede schlechthin. Zwar gab es nur HL von denen, allerdings so "einfach und nackt", dass es die besten Mods gab, die es je für Spiele gab. Multiplayer mods, Singleplayermods ...

Und das über Jahre hinweg.

Und jetzt? Bauen die so einen Bockmist mit Steam...


ALso ich kaufe hundertprozentig kein Half-Life 2 und Steam erst Recht nicht...
Ich hatte es testweise drauf, aber man kann nichteinmal seinen Account löschen!!! --> Deinstall!

Fuck da!


----------



## dth-alien (30. November 2004)

Ich finde durch die Raubkopierer sind die ehrlichen Käufer voll vor den Kopf gestossen. Ich habe mir HL" gekauft und kann es noch nicht nutzen weil irgendein sch... Raubkopierer meinen ehrlich erworbenen CD Key nutz!   
Ich gucke jetzt doof in die röhre und muß auf einen neuen Key warten.


----------



## BOSS (30. November 2004)

*Steam-Emulator*

Ich hab in einem Forum gelesen, dass es jetzt einen Steam-Emulator gibt, der alle Funktionen von Steam OFFLINE emuliert. Der Typ im Forum hat so seine gekaufte Version von HL2 auf einem Laptop ohne jegliche Internet Verbindung installiert und kann angeblich problemlos zocken. Ob das Tool legal ist, weiss ich zwar nicht, aber viel illegaler als Steam selber kanns bestimmt auch nicht sein...


----------



## danmage (30. November 2004)

Leider gibt es zu viele Unkritische Menschen auf der Welt.
Steam ist nur ein Mosaikstein in der überwachten, reglementierten, bespitzelten Welt von Morgen.
Es wird immer wieder gerne beschwichtigt, ist ja nicht so schlimm. Man kann sich an alles gewöhnen. Selbst wenn das Wahlrecht eines Tages fallen sollte. Wen störts? Die unkritischen Schafe bestimmt nicht.
Aber wenn die Leute an den Machthebeln immer sicherer werden: mit den Schafen läßt sich alles machen, die haben nichts dagegen, die schlucken alles. Der gläserne Bürger wird erschaffen, der nach der Facon der Großkonzerne funktioniert.


----------



## ArcticWolf (30. November 2004)

@ Petra:
Das BN zieht zwar schon Updates, aber auch nur wenn man will.
Ausserdem lassen sich die Patches auch gesondert ziehen, ausserdem muss ich kein Internetanschluss haben (NUR wenn ich es online spielen will.

Irgendwie verstehe ich auch nicht, wie Steam bei meinem Kumpel 2.4 GB gross ist obwohl er nur HL1 und CS drauf hat (+ ca 20 Custommaps).

UNd von wegen Raubkopierer:
a: wird Steam schon seit CS 1.6 raubkopiert (Russenversion)
b: hat DTM z.B. einen bisher ungeknackten (soweit ich weis) und wurde trotzdem nicht über den Erwartungen verkauft, genau wie Panzers.
HL2 ist da anders, es ist einfach im Gespräch, ja verdammt selbst Arbeitskollegen (ältere)  haben von dem Spiel schon gehört.

Edit:
schonmal von der Geschichte mit dem Frosch gehört, welcher langsam in einem Topf gekocht wird (sich dran gewöhnt), aber sofort aus bereits kochendem Wasser springen würde ?


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2.


Da habe ich anderes gesehen aber gut.....


> Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.


Und genau das ist ja eine meiner Befürchtungen. Warum sollten diese hersteller denn dann nicht auch ihre eigenen Plattformen entwickeln. Ist doch wunderbar. dann hab ich irgendwann für jeden GHersteller mein eigenes externes Hintergrundprogram laufen. da kommt doch Freude auf.....



> Ich kann die Datenschutz-Bedenken vieler Thread-Schreiber verstehen, frage mich aber, ob das nicht einfach nur an der Ungewohnheit dieses "Kopierschutzes" liegt. Streng genommen ist die Internet-Abfrage (so sie sich MByte-technisch in Grenzen hält) ja nichts anderes als eine System-Voraussetzung -- wer HL 2 spielen will, braucht eben Internetzugang, genauso wie ein DVD-Laufwerk. Oder so-und-soviel MByte RAM. Ist das nicht einfach eine Sache der Gewohnheit?


Das kann ich so leider nicht akzeptieren. Half Life 2 hat keinen eigenständigen MP Modus (CS: Source zählt nicht) sondern ist ein reines Offline Spiel. Daher ist es völlig widersinnig eine Internetverbindung als Systemvorraussetzung anzunehmen. Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Autohersteller entwickelt ein Auto, welches nur dann funktioniert, wenn man einen spezielle Mütze trägt. Die Mütze hat zwar rein garnix mit der Funktion des Autos zu tun, aber dennoch, es ist halt Systemvorraussetzung. Das ist doch völliger Dummfug. Steam ist außerdem nach meiner Erfahrung ein absolutes Magengeschwür, welches ständig für Probleme sorgt.
Ich halte diese Entwicklung einfach für sehr bedenklich und für michsteht fest, solange es gute Alternativen gibt, die ohne Steam o.ä. auskommen, kommt mein kein Spiel dieser Art ins Haus.............


----------



## Kashban (30. November 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> es hat mir nichts aber auch rein garnichts positives gebracht.
> bei mir hat zwar fast alles auf anhieb funktioniert, aber ich sehe in steam
> nur ein werkzeug um kunden besser kontrolliern zu können.
> wer das nicht kapiert, dem kann man nicht helfen.
> sollte valve daran fest halten, sehen die von mir keinen cent mehr.



Volle Zustimmung.

Kashban


----------



## Kashban (30. November 2004)

rkDalei am 30.11.2004 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Belechem am 30.11.2004 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selber Bla bla. Mein HL2 lief einige Tage im Offline-Mode, dann wollte Steam plötzlich wieder ins Internet und HL2 ließ sich nicht mehr starten.

Mal sehen, wie oft das noch passiert. Ich tippe, in unregelmäßigen Abständen alle paar Tage.

Warum?

Ganz einfach: Sollten Accounts gesperrt werden so wie diese tolle Aktion vor einigen Tagen, muss Steam ja ins Internet, um diese Infos abzufragen und ggf. die Spiele auf dem PC deaktivieren. Das geht nur, wenn es ab und an ins Internet kommt.

Jetzt kommst Du.

Kashban


----------



## Look (30. November 2004)

Nope,

dies scheint ein Implementierungsfehler zu sein, jedes mal wenn HL2 oder Steam abstürzt (warum auch immer), ist der Offlinemodus nicht mehr funktionstüchtig, man muss erst wieder mit Steam ins Netz, um danach den Offlinemodus wieder herstellen zu können, jedenfalls ist dies mein Wissensstand durch einige Postings in verschiedenen Foren.

MfG
Look


----------



## Kashban (30. November 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt genügend Beispiele für ähnlich heiß erwartete Spiele, die nicht annähernd die Half-Life 2-Werte erreichen. Meine Prognose: Ohne Steam wäre bei max. 200.000 Schluss gewesen. Andere Shooter dieses Kalibers - Far Cry, Doom 3 ... - liegen in der Größenordnung 100 bis 150.000. Half-Life 2 ist hingegen immer noch auf Platz 1...nach drei Wochen...trotz (oder gerade) wegen Steam. Das ist - bei aller Kritik - schon sehr bemerkenswert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hype um Half Life 2 war verglichen mit Doom3 oder Far Cry gigantisch. Half Life hat 1998/1999 neue Akzente gesetzt im Shooterbereich und alle hatten angenommen, bestärkt durch entsprechende Vorschauberichte und Videos, dass es diesmal wieder so sein würde. Seien wir ehrlich: Far Cry war eine positive Überraschung. Doom3 war keine Überraschung, aber dessen Vorgänger hatte auch nicht den Stellenwert von HL. Der Vergleich hinkt also gewaltig. 

Auch der Vergleich mit WoW oder BattleField ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Dabei handelt es sich um reinrassige Multiplayer/Onlinespiele, für die ich selbstredend Internet brauche und die auch immer auf dem aktuellen Stand sein müssen, da sie sonst nicht mit den Servern kooperieren. Half Life 2 aber ist ein SINGLEPLAYER-Spiel.

Eins weiß ich mit Sicherheit. Wenn ich mit HL2 durch bin, wird dieses Spiel zusammen mit der Spyware Steam deinstalliert. Weitere Steam-Software wird meine Rechner nicht mehr betreten.

Ich bin schon sehr enttäuscht von eigentlich allen PC-Spielemagazinen, sei es PCG, PCA oder Gamestar. Mal von Steam abgesehen hätte HL2 bei mir höchstens eine Wertung im Bereich Far Cry bekommen, aber keinesfalls darüber. Dazu macht es einfach zu viel falsch (Licht/Schatten, statische Umgebung wie Lampen, Monitore etc., technische Probleme wg. des Miles-Soundsystems usw.).  DIE große Shooterrevolution ist es beileibe nicht.

Vor Steam hätte man die potentiellen Käufer auf jeden Fall warnen müssen.

@Look: Mir ist kein Absturz aufgefallen, aber ich werde das nächste Mal darauf achten.

Gruß,
  Kashban


----------



## User-X (30. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


  Niemals!!! Wenn es so weiter geht, kaufe ich mir nen PS 2.!! ist einfacher 
zu "instalieren" und zu spielen!!!


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (30. November 2004)

Kashban am 30.11.2004 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom3 war keine Überraschung, aber dessen Vorgänger hatte auch nicht den Stellenwert von HL.



Erschreckend was hier so angenommen wird.
Doom 1 von 1993 (!!!) ist ein meilenstein im shooter bereich.
Genau wie das in deuschland verbotene Vorgängerspiel von id-software und Quake 1 von 1996  (auf dessen engine übrigens HL1 und CS beruht)


----------



## User-X (30. November 2004)

Kashban am 30.11.2004 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2004 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mein geld habe ich schon zurück geholt. VALVE soll HL 2 selber spielen,
weitere 5 oder 6 jahre. zum glück gibt es alternativen !!!


----------



## ReverendEvil (30. November 2004)

ja, ich akzeptiere Steam voll und ganz!

Ist zwar ein recht eigenwilliger, aber dennoch oder gerade deswegen wohl erfolgreicher Weg den Valve da eingeschlagen hat!

In den letzten Wochen und Monaten habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur 1 x Probleme mit dem Steam Netzwerk gehabt und DAS lag an meiner eigenen Blödheit.
 

Hab alles komplett runtergeladen (und auch bezahlt) und muss sagen mir sind keine nennenswerten Probleme untergekommen.

Allerdings regen Sich die Leute aus meinem Bekanntenkreis über Valve und Steam auf , die von irgendwoher ein "preisagressives" Release von HL2 bekommen haben (Preis beträgt Rohlingselbskosten), dass Sie es nicht spielen können, weil ja immer ach so böse online abgefragt werden muss...tja, dumm ist der der Dummes tut...

...und wenn ich hier die Posts einiger Nasen lese dann muss ich mich echt beherrschen nicht laut loszulachen, über welche Kleinigkeiten man(n) sich hier aufregt...und bin echt versucht eine Dankesmail an die Teams von Valve und Steam zu schreiben, dass Sie es endlich geschafft haben, dass solche Labilos und Pappnasen "aussen vor gelassen werden"...
Ich persönlich, in meiner streng subjektiven Sichtweise, der ich da vorrangig mal an das Schlechte im Menschen glaube, gehe mal davon aus, dass gut die Hälfte derer, die sich hier "auskotzt" selber nicht gewillt, respektive in der Lage gewesen sind sich eine ECHTE Version des Spiels zu KAUFEN und einfach abgewartet haben irgendwo eine abzufischen.
Dass das dann nicht so wirklich klappt beweist doch nur, dass Valve aus der firmeneigenen Sicht auf dem richtigen Weg ist!

...und gaaaaaaanz ehrlich: Die Leute, die hier schreiben sie hätten keinen Internetanschluss, oder keine Flatrate oder gehen über eine 56K Modemverbindung in´s Internet...also bitte ja....
1) Isch ´abe garkein Internet Signiorina:
hast Du nicht?! wie kommt dann Dein Post hier hin?! Du willst mir doch nicht allen Ernstes erzählen, dass Du für einen derartigen Profilierungsversuch extra die Zeit und die Mühe auf Dich genommen hast, ein Internetkaffe aufgesucht, oder Deinen besten Freund für 3 Stunden von seinem PC verjagt hast um Dich hier kundzutun?!
2) Wo ein Wille, da ist auch ein günstiger FlatRate-Anbieter:
Für diese User gilt: Rechnet vielleicht mal durch, ob sich das nicht doch so langsam mal lohnen würde von der ISDN Kanalbündelung auf eine DSL Flatrate umzusteigen (ja ja ich weiss ist nicht überall verfügbar, aber wenn ich DAS hier alles lese, dann könnte man meinen DSL ist grad mal für 1/20.tel der Bundesbürger verfügbar)
Falls ihr Euch nicht traut Mami und Papi zu fragen, so kann ich Euch verraten, dass JETZT der beste Zeitpunkt des Jahres ist, die Vorweihnachtszeit...UND AOL und Konsorten haben wieder deftig Freistunden, T-Online hat bis Jahresende keine Einrichtungs- und Grundgebühr...also Kinder ran an den Mann...flach laufen, viel mitnehmen....
3) Der klassische Modemuser...
Hey COOL...sowas gibtz noch?! Bitte teile auch Du mir doch mal mit, wie lange es gedauert hat Deinen literarischen Erguss hier zu platzieren und Dich den anderen mitzuteilen...und wenn DU DAS dann "ausgerechnet hast" (ich meine von Dialup über Seitenaufbau, getrennter Verbindung, REdial, Reload etc) DANN halte DAS doch mal bitte gegen die Zeit, die Du dafür bei Steam hättest umsetzen können...

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Mehrzahl der Postings hier lese, dann komm ich doch echt in´s Grübeln, denn wenn man Euch hier glauben schenken darf, dann hat irgendwie keiner so richtig einen DSL Anschluss (Flatrate), womit die Gerüchte und Ängste von Tauschbörsen und Gigabyte weise Traffic in der deutschen DSL-Infrastruktur, sowie der Rumschieberei von Dateien ja eigentlich unbegründet sein müssten....

tststs...man mag meinen leicht zynischen, leicht(?) herablassenden Ton entschuldigen (auch wenn der ein oder andere das nicht bereit ist zu tun), aber lest Ihr eigentlich auch ab und an mal selbst was Ihr da schreibt?!
Als ich so im Alter zwischen 14-18 war, hätte mich DAS sicherlich auch tierisch angesickt, wenn es damals sowas wie den Steam gegeben hätte, aber heute seh ich das ehrlich gesagt wesentlich entspannter und lockerer und JA, ich sage es nochmal:
Ich erachte den Steam für richtig und eine mehr oder minder gelungene Form des Kopierschutzes...was kümmert es mich bei der DSL Flat, wann und wie oft der irgendwelche Daten aktualisiert...wobei ich das nicht so wirklich glaube/nachvollziehen kann...

ICH geh jetzt HL2 zocken, werd mich innerhalb von 25 Sekunden am Steam authetifizieren und dann mit kürzester Ladezeit genussvoll dieses geili Game zocken...

quod erat demonstrandum....si tacuisses...


Grüsse
Patrick

und immer schön dran denken:
- The only easy day was yesterday -


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

ReverendEvil am 30.11.2004 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich akzeptiere Steam voll und ganz!
> usw usw


Du hast die Threads anscheinend nicht wirklich gelesen oder ? sonst wüsstest du, dass die Argumente gegen Steam weit über das "Ich habe kein Internet" hinausreichen. Und wenn ich funtkionierende, gecrackte Half Life 2 Versionen, die ganz ohne Steam und ohne Internet wunderbar laufen, sehe, dann scheint der Zweck des Kopierschutzes eindeutig verfehlt zu sein....


----------



## ReverendEvil (30. November 2004)

da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, ich habe etliche dieser Post gelesen UND ich habe von meinem Standpunkt aus gesprochen...

Ich entschuldige mich vielmals, dass ich nicht auf die Probleme von einigen Pseudorevoluzzern eingehe, die im Steamnetzwerk eine gross angelegte und totalitäre Überwachungsaktion der Valve Corporation sehen.
Sich in Ihrer Freiheit als Gamer eingeschränkt fühlen und hier eine Mängelliste anführen die ausgedruckt vermeintlich wohl mehr Seiten aufzuweisen hätte als der Vertrag zwischen Toll Collect und  dem Bundesverkehrsministerium.
Wobei ich auch hier nicht auszuschliessen vermag, dass einige Leutz einfach den *manentschuldigedieseäusserung* geistigen Anforderungen des Steamnetzwerkes nicht gerecht werden, auch wenn es hier wirklich nicht viel zu beachten gilt! (MEINE MEINUNG)
Berichte von unzumutbaren Downtimes kann ich (als Steamdoweruser) so NICHT bestätigen, will aber nicht ausschliessen, dass es diese mitunter vielleicht auch gibt...
Wenn der Steam ach so grotten schlecht ist, wie hier rumposaunt wird, dann frage ich mich, wie zu Spitzenzeiten round about 175.000 User und im Schnitt 
143.000 User hier zocken...

Fact ist jedoch, dass es hier eine Vielzahl von N00B5 zu geben scheint, die dieses Spiel beurteilen und schlecht einstufen, obgleich sie in anderen Threads jammern, dass sie es nur anspielen oder mitunter garnicht spielen konnten...weil wegen Internet und Dialup und dem ganzen Schmockes...das hat ungefähr soviel gehalt, als ob ein Blinder mit Krückstock ein Bild von Dahli beschreibt...

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal fragen, WARUM diese Art von Copyprotection SO bitterböse nötig geworden ist und ob der ein oder andere nicht auch seinen Teil hierzu beigetragen hat

Wie heisst es da so schön in der Bibel: "Der, wer von Euch ohne Sünde ist, DER werfe den ersten Stein!"

...dachte ich´s mir...
und bevor hier jetzt gleich das Zetern wieder losgeht, bitte ich zu bedenken:
Wer schreit hat unrecht!

und hier noch was für unsere Gegner der totalitären Spielüberwachung durch Valve
- hack the planet -

fyI:
Das Promoartikel Paket der GoldEdition von HL2, welches von FedEx ausgeliefert wurde, trug doch tatsächlich die Aufschrift: "VALVE Corporation" als Absender...na wenn hier mal nicht noch ganz andere Verschwörungen hinter stecken?!


----------



## satchmo (30. November 2004)

@ReverendEvil
so Leute wie dich meinte ich mit Ignorant und zu wenig Kritisch. Übrigens hat das alles weniger mit "Pseudorevoluzzern" als mit Menschen, die das Denken und Diskutieren nicht verlernt haben zu tun. Genau diese sogenannten "Pseudorevoluzzern" sind dafür verantwortlich, dass in unserer Welt so einiges nicht unter geht und somit verhindert wird. Es gibt einige nationale, sowie international Institutionen die sich das zur Aufgabe machen. In einem Punkt und so fasse ich deine Meinung zusammen, hast du wohl recht, diese "leckmichamarsch Haltung" ist immer der einfache Weg. 
Ach übrigens, dass was du für so wenig realistisch hälst, findet meiner Meinung nach durchaus seine Begründung! Der Bürger wir immer gläserner, ob du daran glaubst oder nicht. 
Oder ist dir das einfach alles total egal. Dann schalte dich nicht, zumindest nicht in dieser Art und Weise, in so eine Diskussion ein.


----------



## Look (30. November 2004)

Ja super,

wie gerne ich das hab



> Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal fragen, WARUM diese Art von Copyprotection SO bitterböse nötig geworden ist und ob der ein oder andere nicht auch seinen Teil hierzu beigetragen hat
> 
> Wie heisst es da so schön in der Bibel: "Der, wer von Euch ohne Sünde ist, DER werfe den ersten Stein!"
> 
> ...



Erstmal pauschal alle als Krimienelle hinstellen und danach eine Gegenthese schon im vornherein abwürgen, vielleicht sollten sie mal ein paar zum Thema passende Schriften von Karl Otto Apel lesen, den ihre Disputführung ist unter aller Würde.

Uhh, INET auf Arbeit, in der Schule, im Jugendclub, Cafe, bei Freunden, alles kein Thema nicht, Spiele-PC aus anderen Gründen nicht am INET zu hängen ist natürlicherweise auch kein Gegenargument bei SP-Spielen.

Hey Grossmaul, wie schön, das Du im Einzugsgebiet von DSL wohnhaft bist, wie schön für dich, schon mal über deinen Tellerrand geschaut? Dann sollte Dir auffallen, das die Investitionen zum DSL-Ausbau eingefroren sind und bei weitem nicht alle Regionen am Netz desselben hängen, Nein noch schlimmer, das ganze Landstriche gar nicht erst die Möglichkeiten bekommen (Glasfaser, oder zu kleine Ortschaften, ländliche Gegenden) - aber wayne, mit ISDN und Modem lässt es sich ja auch frei machen, dumm nur das noch ein Teil runter geladen werden muss, nicht viel aber immer hin, von Updates (sowohl Steam, als auch Spiel) gar nicht von zu reden.

Sorry du Kasper, aber dein technischer Ausrüstungszustand ist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.

Suppi Du Crack, natürlicherweise hast Du es voll drauf und die paar Hanseln hier mit Problemen sind, Allgemeinwissen vorrausgesetzt, alles B00Ns die keine Ahnung haben, klar woher den auch bei dem tollen Handbuch, ups. Natürlich Steam macht keine Probleme, super, erzähl deine Mär doch mal in den Supportforen, aber hey, natürlich bist wieder Du das Maß aller Dinge.

Und die Leute, die Einwände gegen das Steamsystem haben und es eher als latente Datenschleuder sehen, sowie die Probleme der einseitigen Rechtezunahmen, klar, die müssen völlig überzogen paranoide Tendenzen aufweisen, von gesunden Menschenverstand dürften sie befreit sein, warum sich auch den Kopf mit anderen Dingen belasten.

Im Endeffekt, dein dünner Ablass zeugt nur von einem - pauschalisierender Überheblichkeit, verbunden mit unzureichendem Abstraktionsvermögen aus den Vorgängen und Absichten der letzten Jahre und kommenden Brennpunkten, aber hey, wenigstens hast dich zu Wort gemeldet und es den Querulanten mal so richtig gegeben.

Look


----------



## rstaar (30. November 2004)

@ReverendEvil *PLONK*
Interessante Thesen, die du da hast. Schön für dich, daß du alles mit dir machen lässt., daß du DSL hast, und keine Probleme beim Registrieren hattest (die hatte ich auch nicht), wirklich schön, daß es dich gibt, aber ich kenne Trolle, die schreiben kürzere Texte. *Kotz-Smilie such*


----------



## Strider90 (30. November 2004)

Tja von Leuten wie ihm ist schon vor zig Seiten die Rede gewesen. Alles schlucken, sich keinen Kopf machen, die anderen werden schon Recht haben. Jeder was dagegen sagt ist ein Verbrecher sonst würde er sich ja fügen. Mal Fahrenheit 451 gesehen? Achja, bloß ein Film von ein paar  irren Verschwörungstheoretikern... Schade, daß so viele Menschen hier die eine Diskussion verpöhnen und Leute mit anderer Meinung runtermachen. Leute als "Labilos und Pappnasen" bezeichnen, dann aber schreiben "Wer schreit hat unrecht!" Deine Regeln gelten wohl nur für andere, eh?

Allerings gebe ich Dir Recht, fehlendes Internet oder die Kinderkrankheiten von Steam (Wer hätte wohl gedacht, daß am 1. Tag Steam überlastet ist :p ) sind nicht wirklich ein Argument. Da du ja aber alle Posts hier gelesen hast, weiß du das es noch andere Argumente gibt, wie Datenschutz, Angst vor in Zukunft vielleicht ein dutzend solcher Programme auf seinem Rechner zu haben und möglicher zukünftiger Wegfall von Plattformen wie Steam würde ein Ende für die Spiele bedeuten, die darüber laufen...

Übrigens bei mir ist das mit dem Alter genau andersrum. Als ich so 14 war hätte mich Steam nicht gekümmert, da hätte ich vermutlich  in der Schule von nem Kumpel das Spiel samt Crack bekommen können. Mit steigendem Alter läßt das Verlangen unbedingt ein Spiel haben zu müssen nach und man sagt sich: Wenn ichs mir nicht leisten kann oder keine Zeit habe hol ich mirs halt nicht. Aber man steht den Dingen die um einen passieren trotzdem kritischer gegenüber.
Aber wenn du selbst mal älter wirst und Dein eigenes Leben samt Familie hast, wirst du merken, daß es Sachen gibt, worüber man sich für sich selbst und seine Familie Gedanken macht und deren Entwicklung einen beunruhigt. Wenn du die Argumente als zu belanglos ansiehst und Dir keine Gedanken über den Schutz Deiner Person machst akzeptier ich das. Aber Du solltest akzeptieren, daß es Leute gibt die das machen. Lustig wie Du sie als paranoide Spinner darstellst, aber ohne solche Leute würden wir in ziemlich miesen Verhältnissen leben.


----------



## ChrizVL (30. November 2004)

Tja, eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt worden!

Ich lehne STEAM eben so ab wie die meisten anderen hier. 
Und die die es nicht ablehnen sollten sich wirklich nochmal gedanken machen über das was sie geschrieben haben....
Steam verfehlt ganz einfach seinen Zweck was das Thema Raubkopien angeht.
Steam als Plattform für Spiele...hmm....die Idee ist nicht schlecht aber eine Plattform dieser Art sollte mein System doch nicht so massiv belasten und 400MB als Installationsdatei brauchen.

GameSpy funktioniert doch auch und da hab ich nicht nur die Produkte EINES Herstellers.

Eine Zwangsaktivierung ist auch noch OK wobei die Betonung hier auf EINE liegt. Ich möchte meinen Rechner nicht jedesmal eine halbe Stunde früher einschalten müssen damit Steam nochmal nen Rutsch Daten nach Hause übertragen kann. Wie schon gesagt, niemand weiss genau welche Daten Steam übermittelt und wer sich den eigenen Source-Code klauen läßt hat wohl nicht das primäre Augenmerk auf MEINE Daten und wird kaum imstande sein diese zu schützen.

HL2 ist ein tolles Spiel was mich nach anfänglicher Frustration mittlerweile doch begeistert hat aber es ist *nicht* "DAS BESTE SPIEL ALLER ZEITEN"

Der Hype ist einfach übertrieben und meiner Meinung nach sollten sich ALLE Spielezeitschriften, Onlineportale und generell alle die das Spiel in irgendeiner offiziellen Art und Weise getestet haben mal langsam beruhigen und anfangen das Spiel als ganzes zu testen und ne objektive Meinung zu äußern.

Eines steht devinitiv fest:
HL2 war für mich das letzte Spiel von Valve wenn sich an deren Verkaufs- und Vertriebspolitik nichts ändert. 
Der ehrliche Käufer hat den Ärger und Zeitverlust während sich die Hacker und Raubkopierer lustig ins Fäustchen lachen.

Leider muss man aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich viele (zu viele) User nicht im klaren darüber sind  was Valve da versucht an den ehrlichen Käufer zu bringen und welche Folgen das haben kann wenn sich solche Systeme durchsetzen. Also kann Valve lustig und gemütlich so weiter machen und zusehen wie andere Hersteller auf ihre oder eine eigene Plattform dieser Art aufspringen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie Valve seine EULA durchsetzt. Vielleicht haben wir ja alle nach Ablauf der 30 Tage ein kleines Steam fenster aufm Desktop aud dem dann steht "Bitte werfen sie eine Münze ein!"

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes (vielelicht bald gläsernes) Leben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

ChrizVL


----------



## BOSS (1. Dezember 2004)

reg dich doch nicht so auf. der typ ist doch nur deswegen "PRO" steam, weil die meisten anderen dagegen sind. und nur so kriegt er die aufmerksamkeit, die er haben will und die ihm mutti immer verwehrt hat.

ich habe generell nichts gegen eine onlineregistrierung (hab ich bei liveforspeed ja auch gemacht), aber nicht unter diesen bedingungen: "VALVE darf alles, ich darf nichts"


----------



## magic2207 (1. Dezember 2004)

Was mich an der Steamregistrierung am meisten ärgert  ist, dass es mir sehr schwer gemacht wird das Spiel weiterzuverkaufen wenn ich es durch habe oder es mir nicht gefällt.

Nehmen wir mal Black&White. Dieses Spiel wurde in der Fachpresse hochgelobt. Was hab' ich getan? Morgens am Releasetag bin ich zu meinem Fachhändler, habe 99 DM auf den Tischgelegt und mir das Spiel gekauft. Zuhause Installiert, angespielt und gemerkt, dass mir das Spiel nicht gefällt. 2 Tage später habe ich das Spiel wieder verkauft. Mit Steam wäre das nicht so einfach gewesen.

Da das Offlinespielen von HL² bei mir reibungslos funktioniert, habe ich Steam einfach per Firewall blockiert, so kann es nur dann onlinegehen, wann ich es will.

Aber mal ehrlich, was bringt die ganze Kopierschutzaktion denn? In der Regel sind bereits wenige Stunden nach dem Release Cracks im Internet verfügbar. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es besser, wenn die Spiele etwas billiger würden (so 25 - 30 Euro), dann wären auch viel mehr Leute bereit sich ein Spiel zu Kaufen. Dazu ein gutes Handbuch, als Kopierschutz z.B. eine Codescheibe wie es sie bei einigen älteren Spielen gab, und das Thema Raubkopierer erledigt sich fast von selbst  und die Hersteller würden effektiv den gleichen Umsatz machen, wenn nicht sogar mehr.

Dann kann mann auch Kopien anstelle der OriginalCDs/DVDs nutzen um die Originale vor Kratzern zu schützen.

MfG Magic2207


----------



## Doc-Shock (1. Dezember 2004)

@Topic: Ja, auch ich halte nichts von Steam. Dieses Beispiel sollte wirklich nicht Schule machen. Argumente wurden ja schon genug genannt, kein Grund die Gebetsmühlen nochmal zu drehen.



			
				BOSS am 01.12.2004 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> reg dich doch nicht so auf. der typ ist doch nur deswegen "PRO" steam, weil die meisten anderen dagegen sind. und nur so kriegt er die aufmerksamkeit, die er haben will und die ihm mutti immer verwehrt hat.



Na, das glaube ich dann doch eher weniger... Es ist leicht, Personen, die solche Äußerungen tätigen, in die Ecke der Dummen und Profilierungssüchtigen zu stellen. Es gibt aber halt sehr viele Leute, die für etwas Lohnendes fast alles in Kauf nehmen, ohne sich groß darüber Gedanken zu machen, und im Zuge dessen auch nicht nachvollziehen können, oder besser wollen, was andere daran stört. Genauso gibt es noch viel mehr Leute, die sofort versuchen müssen, alle Personen, die nicht ihrer Meinung sind, anzugreifen und/oder zu diskreditieren. Solch eine Engstirnigkeit hat leider nichts mit mangelnder Intelligenz zu tun, auch eigentlich gebildete Menschen können, was Toleranz, Respekt und Verständnis von anderen Personen und deren Meinungen angeht, über den Horizont einer liegenden Ameise verfügen, traurig aber wahr. 
Dazu kommt eine generelle Null-Bock-Haltung: Ich habe neulich gegen allgemeine Studiengebühren demonstriert... Waren aber nicht wirklich sooo viele Leute da. Heutzutage denkt eben fast jeder, dass sich ja doch nichts ändern wird, warum sollte man sich also die Mühe machen, oder auf etwas verzichten, wenn es nichts bringt? Mittlerweile leben wir in einer Gesellschaft, die fast alles schluckt, was man ihr vorsetzt, indem man sie so lange darauf herumkauen lässt, bis sich auch der bitterste Geschmack verläuft, weil man sich an ihn gewöhnt hat.
Erreicht wird dies meistens, wie eben bei HL2, durch ein verlockendes Angebot. Kein anderes Spiel außer HL2 hätte es geschafft, dass sich die Leute entweder a) trotz aller Vorbehalte und zähneknirschend, oder b) unwissend, die Steamsoftware installieren und Valve baut natürlich genau darauf. Andere Spiele, die nicht so sehnsüchtig erwartet wurden, hätten es wohl kaum geschafft, eine solche Software zu etablieren. Wobei das Wort etablieren es wohl auch nicht ganz trifft, die meisten nehmen es wohl nur als unvermeidlich hin. Kommt dummerweise auf das Selbe raus.

Für mache Dinge nehmen die Leute anscheinend alles Mögliche in Kauf, man stelle sich mal Folgendes vor: 
2005: Star Wars Episode III kommt in die Kinos. Wer jedoch den Film sehen möchte, muss erst eine 0190er-Nummer anrufen, dort seine Personalien, Wohnsitz und Bankverbindung angeben. Dann wird geprüft, ob man befugt ist, den Film zu sehen (einschlägige Filmkritiker werden sofort abgewiesen), wonach der Eintritt vom Konto abgebucht wird, und man sein Kinoticket nach Hause geschickt bekommt (natürlich in Begleitung von massenweise Werbung für SW-Merchandise). Ich behaupte: Die Leute würden es tun! Klar, die meisten werden protestieren und einige wenige würden auch den Film boykottieren, aber die breite Masse denkt sich: Hey, es ist Star Wars! Da kann man ja mal eine Ausnahme machen... 

Klar, das ist jetzt ein sehr überspitzes Beispiel, aber ich denke, es drückt ganz gut meine Befürchtungen bezüglich der Zukunft, für die Steam den Weg geebnet hat, aus.
Das Erschreckende: Auch ich selbst kann von mir absolut nicht behaupten, diesen Köderpraktiken gegenüber vollständig immun zu sein, bin ja auch nur ein Mensch. Ja, auch ich habe mir HL2 gekauft, weil ich dachte, dass es mit der I-Net-Aktivierung ja eigentlich nicht so tragisch sein könne. Und ich muss auch eingestehen: Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr gelungen, die Jungs von Valve wissen wie man gute und atmosphärische Spiele macht. Leider wissen sie es selbst auch nur zu gut, und nutzen es auch gnadenlos aus. Sie glauben eben nicht nur, dass sie mit der Community so ziemlich alles machen können, nein sie wissen es. Bei den Verkaufszahlen stören  sie sich auch blöderweise nicht an den paar Boykottierern. Trotzdem: Für die Zukunft habe ich jedenfalls auch meine Lektion gelernt, was Valve-Spiele angeht...  nochmal mache ich das nicht mit. 
Die Ärzte haben eben doch recht: "Es ist nicht deine Schuld, dass die Welt ist wie sie ist, es wär nur deine Schuld, wenn sie so bleibt."
In diesem Sinne, beste Grüße.

Doc Shock


----------



## scale333 (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin gegen Steam und hab mir HL2 deshalb erst gar nicht gekauft.
Finde es schade, dass viele schimpfen, sich aber letzendlich das Game doch gekauft haben.
Meine Konsequez war Medal of Honor Pacific Assault (was ich mir sowieso gekauft hätte) . Ich muss nicht jede kacke mitmachen die sich irgend welche kranken Hirnis ausdenken.

Wer meine ausführliche Meinung dazu wissen will kann sich diese lustige Story reinziehen: 
http://www.clanmeets.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=165

Aber vorsicht, die Story regt den Denkapparat an


----------



## bena (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir das Spiel gestern gekauft und werde es heute zurück bringen! Und viele anderen sollten das selbe tun (die deutsche synchro. ist eh scheiße)! Valve muss richtig Verlust wegen diesem Steam-Mist machen, das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## IgorM (1. Dezember 2004)

Ihr habt alle Recht die Gesellschaft ist nun mal so , wir Menschen sind so. Zu faul um was zu änderen. Andererseits hat valve eh nur HL als spiel raussgebracht, es wird sich also nicht zum Monopol entwickeln ausser EA kommt auch auf so eine Idee und das befürchte ich eher. Ja dann wird es so sein wie mit Microsoft.
Was ist aber so schlecht an Steam? Oder was stört euch wirklich daran, ausser das es etwas Speicher frisst und auf die Festplatte muss. Es ist sogar besser das man alles automatisch runterladen kann, nichts suchen muss im Web etc. 
Man wird ja auch gezwungen sich eine Graka um min 300 Euro zu kaufen um neue Spiele flüssig spielen zu können. Ist das selbe wie Steam, damit es funktioniert braucht man es, und seien wir mal ehrlich welche Nachteile hat man finanziell durch Steam, bis auf die paar Euro für die Internetverbindung die sowieso jeder jeden Monat zahlt ob er HL spielt oder nicht.
Und die die kein Internet haben können sicher sich anderswie helfen wennsie es haben wollen. Nur kommt da wieder die Beqämlichkeit hoch und die Frage: Wieso soll ich mir jetzt die Mühe machen!
Wenn man nicht will, muss man auch nicht!
Ihr habt immer noch die Wahl: Kaufen oder nicht! Schlimm wird es wenn wir die nicht mehr haben! Und bis dahin, etscheidet eben selbst was ihr mit euerem Geld macht.


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

> Was ist aber so schlecht an Steam? Oder was stört euch wirklich daran, ausser das es etwas Speicher frisst und auf die Festplatte muss.


Das wurde hier schon desöfteren teilweise sehr detailliert geschildert. Ich will es nicht nochmal alles wiederholen. 


> Ihr habt immer noch die Wahl: Kaufen oder nicht! Schlimm wird es wenn wir die nicht mehr haben! Und bis dahin, etscheidet eben selbst was ihr mit euerem Geld macht.


Sehr richtig. Um meine Wahl lautet. Kein Half Life 2 solange es an Steam gebunden ist.............


----------



## Kajetan (1. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ihr habt immer noch die Wahl: Kaufen oder nicht! Schlimm wird es wenn wir die nicht mehr haben! Und bis dahin, etscheidet eben selbst was ihr mit euerem Geld macht.
> 
> 
> Sehr richtig. Um meine Wahl lautet. Kein Half Life 2 solange es an Steam gebunden ist.............



Sehr richtig, das ist auch meine Wahl


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr richtig. Um meine Wahl lautet. Kein Half Life 2 solange es an Steam gebunden ist.............



Das ist das einzig Richtige   Ich habs schon bereut, HL2 gekauft zu haben. Erstens ist das Spiel nicht so der Überhammer und Zweitens nervt dieses Steam mich ohne Ende, hab schon einen richtigen Hass dagegen. Eins weiß ich aber jetzt, sowas kommt mir nie mehr auf die Platte, deswegen werd ich auch auf zukünftige Addons aus dem Hause Valve verzichten. Sollten auch andere Spielehersteller auf die Idee kommen sowas einzuführen, werd ich deren Spiele auch nicht mehr kaufen. Nee so ein Theater mach ich nicht nochmal mit. Da kauf ich mir lieber noch 5mal Vampire Bloodlines oder PES4. Vampire Bloodlines z.b. hat erstens nicht diese Steamkacke und Zweitens macht es auch viel mehr Spass   Außerdem hat es auch noch ein schickes Handbuch dabei   

Was ich aber am schlimmsten finde ist folgendes: Da braucht eine Firma wie Valve nur einen riesen Hype aufzubauen und wir alle kaufen das Spiel, obwohl viele eigentlich gegen dieses Steam sind. Das zeigt mal wieder wie leicht wir Menschen doch beeinflussbar und manipulierbar sind. Aber wie gesagt, Spiele mit solchen Plattformen oder Aktivierungskram werden ab sofort von mir nicht mehr gekauft.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## schmitzuwe (1. Dezember 2004)

Niemals.

Ich werde als Käufer eines teuren Produkts dazu genötigt zusätzlich noch einen Internet Zugang zu haben um es auch spielen zu können. Das ist so als ob ich ein Auto kaufe, daß ich nur fahren kann, wenn einer vom Hersteller mit drin sitzt.
Die können an Kopierschutz reinhauen was sie wollen, juckt mich doch nicht wenn ich das Original habe. Aber so....
Geb ich mein Geld halt für ein anderes Spiel aus


----------



## klemens (1. Dezember 2004)

mit steam hat man noch ein programm mehr, das gerne zwischendurch mit zuhause kommuniziert. finde den zwang zu dieser plattform absolut beschissen!!! musste mich einmal abgesehen davon darüber ärgern, HL2 zwangsmäßig auf meine kleine systempartition zu installieren, da man das spiel ja ins steam-verzeichnis kopieren muss. wirklich ärgerlich!!! 
LEIDER konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und habe das ganze mit meinem kauf noch unterstützt.


----------



## Kajetan (1. Dezember 2004)

klemens am 01.12.2004 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> LEIDER konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und habe das ganze mit meinem kauf noch unterstützt.



Und Du kannst das Spiel zudem nicht einmal vernünftig weiterverkaufen ...

Was ein Riesenmist!


----------



## timurlenk (1. Dezember 2004)

Kajetan am 01.12.2004 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und auch meine. solange es keine "offline" version gibt, kaufe ich nicht. so verdammt einfach ist das.
und wisst ihr was? das leben hat auch ohne hl2 noch einen sinn


----------



## koricus (1. Dezember 2004)

ReverendEvil am 30.11.2004 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> da muss ich Dich enttäuschen, ich habe etliche dieser Post gelesen UND ich habe von meinem Standpunkt aus gesprochen...
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich vielmals, dass ich nicht auf die Probleme von einigen Pseudorevoluzzern eingehe,
> 
> ...



ich hab selten so einen scheiss gelesen, wenn es zutrift das du ja schon etwas älter bist soltest du dich mal mit dem BGB unf HGB beschäftigen, könnte helfen. Nur mal so ganz einfach: Ich gehe einen Kaufvertrag mit Kauf der Software ein. Damit erkaufe ich mir das recht mit der Software machen zu können was ich will. Das beinhaltet auch den Weiterverkauf oder die unendliche Nutzung des Produkts. Mit Steam ist das fraglich. Du hast mit akzeptieren der EULA auch zugestimmt das Valve die Nutzungsbedingungen einseitig ändern darf, das schliesst auch nachträgliche Zahlungen ein. Wenn du das nicht willst wird dein Akkount gesperrt und du kannst spielen vergessen. JA das ist der kleine Haken an Steam toll nicht.....Hier mal eine,wie ich zugebe wenig objektive Meinung zur EULA, 

http://www.gamezone.de/kolumne_detail.asp?kid=48&rand=2711125012

 aber im Kern stimmt sie. Und wie ich mal annehme weist du was Steam so alles an Valve sendet? Wenn man sich mal mit den Datenschutzbestimmungen der USA ausseinander setzt, versteht man warum der Bundesbeauftragte für Datenschutz die USA als Entwicklungsland beszeichnet. Ich finde es toll wie du dich damit einverstanden erklärst das Valve deine Daten weiterverkaufen kann ohne das du etwas dagegen tun kannst, oder etwas dafür bekommst. Viel Spass mit der ganzen Werbung die du irgendwann bekommst. Denn nur solche Techniken ermöglichen es die Milliarden von Spams zu verschicken.

Denk mal darüber nach befor du so einen Scheiss erzählst.....für alle anderen ich erachte die EULA von Valve als Sittenwiedrich laut BGB, wenn also was von denen kommt oder man unbegründet gesperrt wird einfach mal nen Anwalt fragen. Wir wissen ja was es in den USA für Schadeneratzprozesse gibt


----------



## RPDBiohazard (1. Dezember 2004)

Na super. Hab mir die Collectorsn Edition bestellt und jetzt les ich das mit der EULA. FUCK. Ich hab Steam schon damals gehasst und jetzt erst Recht.Hab dann aufgehört CS zu zocken deswegen.Steam hab ich mir nie draufgemacht.


----------



## Bono (1. Dezember 2004)

Nun, ich bin ein Mensch der sagt, dass jeder Softwarehersteller das Recht hat sein Produkt vor Diebstahl zu schützen. Jedoch gibt es Grenzen. Ich denke das haben viele hier schon gesagt, aber vielleicht sollte man die Kopierschutzdiskussion an einem anderen Punkt anfangen; nämlich beim Preis. Klar das die Preise in den letzten Jahren für Software und Musik CDs dan illegaler Internetdownloads nach oben geschnellt sind. Anstann aber den Versuch zu wagen die Preise wieder zu senken um mehr Kunden zu gewinnen, werden unsinnige Kopierschutzmechanismen (die zu 99% nicht funktionieren, siehe kopiergeschützte Audio Cds) implementiert.  Ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung....der Preis bestimmt den Absatz. Sinkt der Preis sehen sich weniger Menschen genötigt ein Produkt auf illegale (und umständliche) Weist aus dem Internet zu beziehen. Apple macht es vor. 99 Cent für einen Song ist mehr als fair. Da spart man sich gerne den mühsamen Klick bei Kazaa, da Qualität und Preis stimmen. Kauft man hingegen ein verbugtes Programm wie HL2, Bloodliones, NHL 2005 oder Sacred ist die Frage nach dem Preis Leistungsverhältnis schon wieder dahin; denn hier stimmt es sicherlich nicht. Da muss die Softwarebranche ansetzen. Preise senken! Dann wird mehr gekauft und so ein Schund wie Steam ist nicht mehr nötig. Ich würde mir generell kein Produkt kaufen welches mich zur Registrierung zwingt. Ich frage mich ob das Datenschutztechnisch überhaupt zulässig ist.  Das scheint ja keinen zu interessieren.

Ich bin ein Mensch der seine Spiele und Musik ehrlich im Laden kauft. Ich fühle mich wegen einigen DIngen als ehrlicher Kunde bestraft. Kopierschütze sind eine Folge von Kazaa, Morpheus und Edonkey. Leute hört auf mit dem Scheiss und kauft eure Software und Eure Musik. Dann brauch tihr euch über sowas nicht mehr aufzuregen. Dann sinken die Preise auch wieder und sowas wiue Steam wird uns nicht mehr nerven.....


Nutzt Apples ITunes anstatt Kazaa!!!!


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

> Klar das die Preise in den letzten Jahren für Software und Musik CDs dan illegaler Internetdownloads nach oben geschnellt sind


Ich bin im Grunde mit dir einer Meinung, doch hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken, denn dass stimmt so nicht. Die Preise, speziell im Bereich der PC Spiel sind in den letzten Jahren sehr stabil geblieben. Ich habe schon vor 6 Jahren 80-90 Mark für ein PC-Spiel zahlen dürfen. Heute liegen die meisten Spiele im bereich von 40-45 Euro, ist also gleich geblieben. Außerdem habe ich in letzter Zeit einen erfreulichen Trend bemerkt, dass hersteller ihre Spiele immer früher zu Budgetpreisen anbieten. Und wenn man dann solche Toptitel wie AquaNox 2 für 10 Euro kriegt, kommt einfach Freude auf........


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Grunde mit dir einer Meinung, doch hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken, denn dass stimmt so nicht. Die Preise, speziell im Bereich der PC Spiel sind in den letzten Jahren sehr stabil geblieben. Ich habe schon vor 6 Jahren 80-90 Mark für ein PC-Spiel zahlen dürfen. Heute liegen die meisten Spiele im bereich von 40-45 Euro, ist also gleich geblieben.


Ja, der Preis ist ungefähr gleich geblieben. Nur leider wird der Umfang immer geringer. Wo man früher noch schöne Goodies oder Handbücher bekam, liegt heute nur noch ein Beipackzettel dabei. Besonders wenn man die Verpackung von HL2 sieht, da kann man echt nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Sowas billiges hab ich noch nie gesehen   Irgendwann bieten die ihre Spiele womöglich nur noch in einer billigen CD Hülle an   Vor allem fällt mir auf das die großen Entwickler/Publisher meist die billigsten Verpackungen haben, während sich die Kleinen wirklich noch Mühe geben.



> Außerdem habe ich in letzter Zeit einen erfreulichen Trend bemerkt, dass hersteller ihre Spiele immer früher zu Budgetpreisen anbieten. Und wenn man dann solche Toptitel wie AquaNox 2 für 10 Euro kriegt, kommt einfach Freude auf........


Ja, das finde ich auch gut. Deswegen lohnt es sich kaum noch Spiele gleich zum Release zu kaufen. Erstens bekommt man sie nach wenigen Wochen/Monaten schon deutlich billiger und Zweitens sind dann meistens in diesen Versionen schon die Patches dabei und man braucht sich nicht mit schlimmen Bugs rumschlagen. Also warten lohnt sich da oft.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## koricus (1. Dezember 2004)

Bono am 01.12.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich bin ein Mensch der sagt, dass jeder Softwarehersteller das Recht hat sein Produkt vor Diebstahl zu schützen. Jedoch gibt es Grenzen. Ich denke das haben viele hier schon gesagt, aber vielleicht sollte man die Kopierschutzdiskussion an einem anderen Punkt anfangen; nämlich beim Preis. Klar das die Preise in den letzten Jahren für Software und Musik CDs dan illegaler Internetdownloads nach oben geschnellt sind.



Das stimmt aber auch nur teilweise. Du musst aber auch zugeben das die Qualität dessen was man da kaufen soll in den letzten Jahren immer mehr abgenommen hat. Und viele Leute sind einfach nicht mehr bereit für ne Cover Version oder den xten Abklatsch von irgendwas, viel Geld zu bezahlen. Ich sag nur BroSis. (keine Angst ist nur ein Beispiel ich kauf sowas nich) Letztes Jahr ein und die selbe CD zum 2ten mal verkauft beim 2ten mal war nur die Reihenfolge der Songs anders, neuer Album Titel drauf und fertig. Das ist für mich Betrug. Und die Einahmen sinken ja auch nicht so doll wie es uns immer weis gemacht wird. Nur die Ausgaben von denen steigen war es früher üblich alles von Tantjemen zu bezahlen, ist es heute üblich schon bevor man Geld einnimmt es auszugeben. Für Robby Williams wurden 110 Millionen Euro vorneweg bezahlt ohne das das Produkt fertig war. Also auf Verdacht das sich die nächsten Alben gut verkaufen. Aber was ist wenn nicht???? 110 Millionen für die Tonne. Das ist auch ein Problem von heute. Die Musik- und Filmindustrie muss immer mehr Geld für Rechte, Werbung, Merchandising und ähnlichem ausgeben. Das dabei oft die Kosten nicht gedeckt werden wird dann immer den Raubkopierern in die Schuhe geschoben. Weil die sich ja nicht wehren, also ein einfacher Sündenbock. Bei der Spieleindustrie ist das ähnlich, desshalb werden die Konsolen auch so gefördert die Kosten sind einfacher zu überschauen. Spiel entwickeln, bissel testen, verkaufen fertig. Keine lästigen Nacharbeiten und Kosten für Patches, keine Addons oder wenn doch als Vollpreis Spiel oä. Und wenns schief geht dann waren es die Raubkopierer.......Und die Kopierszene bei Konsolen ist genauso gross wie bei PC Spielen. Dank XBOX Festplatte und kein Kopieschutz auf PS2 Spielen wird es denen auch noch viel einfacher gemacht.


----------



## frozenferret (1. Dezember 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich kann die Datenschutz-Bedenken vieler Thread-Schreiber verstehen, frage mich aber, ob das nicht einfach nur an der Ungewohnheit dieses "Kopierschutzes" liegt.
> ...Ist das nicht einfach eine Sache der Gewohnheit?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so einen Blödsinn lese frage ich mich ob manche Leute überhaupt irgendwas aus 12 Jahren Nazi-Diktatur und 40 Jahren DDR-Regime gelernt haben.   
Institutionen wie die Gestapo, respektive die Stasi waren auch nur eine Sache der Gewohnheit.   Man kann, wenn man diese These von Frau Froehlich weiterspinnen will, auch fragen ob die Gestapo und die Stasi wirklich sooo schlecht/böse waren? Oder ob es nicht doch nur an der Ungewohntheit dieser "Sicherheitsbehörden" lag, das diese so gefürchtet und verdammt wurden. Schliesslich sorgten sie ja auch nur dafür das "nicht-Regime-konforme" Personen und Kriminelle von den Strassen verschwanden   , etwas anderes stellen Hacker und Raubkopierer schließlich auch nicht dar, bloss das in diesem Fall versucht wird diese Leute von ihrem ach-so-tollen Spiel auszusperren (was aber nicht so ganz hinhaut, siehe Kopien und Steamemulatoren im Netz).


----------



## Strider90 (1. Dezember 2004)

Zwar läßt der Umfang der Spiele nach, im Vergleich zu früher finde ich die Spiele aber schon billiger. Zu 386er ud 486er Zeiten hat ein Spiel 100 DM gekostet, die Guten 120 DM und Spiele von Microprose wie UFO auch mal 140 DM. Ok im Falle von Falcon war ein Telefonbuch dickes Handbuch in Din A5 dabei aber mittlerweile ist jedes Spiel je nach Quelle für 80 DM = 40 € zu haben. Hat leider die Raubkopiezahlen vermutlich nicht verringert. Obs am immernoch zu "hohen" Preis, mangelnder Austattung oder daran, daß Raubkopierer nunmal keine potentiellen Käufer sind, liegt, weiß ich nicht.

Übrigens der Artikel auf der Gamezone hat sich meins Wissens nach als FAKE rausgestellt. Das steht so nicht in der EULA. Steht aber glaub ich schon irgendwo in diesem Thread, aber es wurde der Artikel schon trotzdem mindestens 3 mal zitiert.


----------



## Gorchus (1. Dezember 2004)

frozenferret am 01.12.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen die schon schreiben? Wer beste Beziehungen zum fetten Gabe pflegt, muss sowas schreiben. Natürrlich ist das völliger Unsinn was die liebe Petra da geschrieben hat. 
Menschen gewöhnen sich an jede Art von Scheiße, haben wir ja schon zu hauf gesehen. Aber das sie es besser nicht tun sollen, weiß auch jeder.
Und ich hoffe, dass es sich nicht auch bei anderen Spielehersteller durchsetzt.


----------



## organizator (1. Dezember 2004)

hl2 ist ein durchaus gelungenes spiel. steam ist so ziemlich das letzte. was kommt als naechstes - digitale fingerprints bei kauf eines computer games.
nein danke. city17 laesst gruessen. valve hat eine gewisse naehe zu m$.

habe mir hl2 gekauft: halbes leben warten, halbes leben installieren, 10 std. spielen. das game ist  sein geld trotzdem wert. 

selbstverstaendlich hole ich mir jetzt eine version die man auch ohne steam trojaner zocken kann (lebe nicht in de, sondern in einen land in den die gesetzeslage noch nicht  das freie medium internet untergraebt und user kriminalisiert - diese entwicklung ist auesserst beunruhigend). steam schuetzt vor gar nichts: es gibt soviele hl2 versionen im netz, wie kein anderes spiel.

die entwicklungskosten fuer games sind trotz moderner RAD tools wesentlich hoeher als vor zb. 3  jahren. sie beinhalten ungleich mehr content, der auch entwickelt werden muss(texturen, objekte etc). da ist das gedruckte handbuch eher nebensaechlich. dies muss selbstverstaendlich entlohnt werden. 

allerdings geht mir steam zuweit. dafuer habe ich kein verstaendnis. auf valve spiele werde ich in zukunft verzichten und auf andere, die ah so nen ausgekluegelten kopierschutz haben wie steam  .

ich wuerde mir auch sehr wuenschen, das games magazine (online oder print) auf solche trojaner seitens der hersteller aufmerksam machen und dies vielleicht auch in die wertung einfliessen lassen.

steam ist eine frechheit und erfuellt seinen eigentlichen zweck nicht. aber wer weiss was der eigentliche zweck eines solchen trojaners ist...

in dem sinne, fuer eine schoenere zunkunft in der das netz ein freies informations medium bleibt.

stay tuned


----------



## ReverendEvil (1. Dezember 2004)

frozenferret am 01.12.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry wenn ich mich als King-Controverse hier nochmal einklinken muss, aber was DU da schreibst, DAS strotzt nur so vor Dummheit...
Was hat die Nazidiktatur und das DDR REgime mit Steam gemein?! Kläre mich bitte auf?! Wie verhält sich das? Wenn Du versuchst als Account Inhaber eines Steamkontos "rauszukommen" wirst Du dann am Grenzstreifen erschossen?! Gibt es etwa den Checkpoint "Nova Prospekt"?
Müssen sich die Leute zum Steam bekennen in dem Sie auf einer Armbinde am rechten Oberarm ein entsprechendes Symbol tragen?! Kriegen alle Nichtkonformisten ein gelbes "WON" oder "Novaworld" verpasst?! *tststs*

Das meine Post mir einige *PLONKS* und sonstigen Schmockes einbringen würden ist mir sicherlich bewusst gewesen, da steh ich locker drüber, auch die Tatsache, dass einige Schreiberlinge hier eine gewisse Distanz vermissen lassen und dazu neigen direkt persönlich zu werden (i.e. Grossmaul, fehlende Aufmerksamkeit der Mutter etc.) tangiert mich ehrlich gesagt perifär, aber wenn ich so einen hirnverbrannten Scheiss lese, den DU da auspressst, DANN frag ich mich doch wirklich, wie es um unsere Gesellschaft wirklich bestellt ist und ob sie nur noch aus verschwörungstheoriegeilen, übereifrigen, freundlosen verpickelten PSEUDOREVOLUZZERN besteht, die hinter jeder Neuerung und jedem bisschen umständlichen Neulands eine gross angelegte Verschwörungstheorie vermuten...

...und die Tatsache, dass Du Dich hier so sehr darüber ausbeutelst, wie hart die Gesellschaft doch mit Hackern umgeht und dass Du diese hier als "Opfervolk" hinstellst, kommt nicht umhin zu vermuten, dass DU wohl ein ziemlich erfolgloser Hacker zu sein scheinst, dem es bislang noch nicht gegönnt gewesen ist Zutritt zum "HL2-Reich" zu hacken...
Ohhhhh man, aber ja, wenn ich auf den Kalender schaue, dann fällt mir wieder ein, dass um diesen zeitlichen Dreh rum an den Schulen in Deutschland wieder etwas progressiver Geschichtsunterricht gelehrt und die deutsche Vergangenheit beleuchtet wird...

vielleicht sehe ich das ganze Datenschutz-Geseier, sowie die Bedenken auch einfach nur etwas lockerer, weil ich für eine Firma arbeite, die "Secure Communications" auf den Fahnen geschrieben hat, sprich einer Firma, die den Datenschutz maßgeblich mit beeinflusst und hier tätig ist...

LEUTE..vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch einfach mal fragen, was Valve denn bei Euch "ausspionieren" will...oder ist Valve wieder nur eine Scheinfirma eines Konglomerats aus NSA, FBI, CIA, dem Departement of Homeland Defence und Co.???

Es würde hier sicherlich zuviel Platz einnehmen auf alle "kritisch-destruktiven" Äusserungen meiner vorherigen Threads einzugehen.
Wer das Bedürfnis (oder besser den Mut) hat sich hier offen und DIREKT mit mir auszutauschen (und mir ja vielleicht auf SACHLICHEM Wege seine Bedenken erläutern möchte und kann) DER kann mich jederzeit gerne per Mail anschreiben unter:
mr.47@q2x.net

So long...


----------



## scheiss-steam (1. Dezember 2004)

Man könnte doch auch einfach Half Life 2 für diese bodenlose Frechheit 10-15 Punkte abziehen, schließlich ist das nicht zu verantworten! Steam ist der beschissenste Spionagetrick den ich lange gesehen habe!

Soll Valve gucken , wo ihr geld bleibt!

können von mir aus gerne bankrott gehen oder aufgekauft werden!
Die Entwickler und Mitarbeiter tun mir ja leid aber den Firmenbossen wünsche ich  es!

Sollen se sehen wo ihre völlig überhöhten Gehälter bleiben!

Vielleicht merken se dann, was für ne scheiße sie bauen!


----------



## Look (1. Dezember 2004)

lol,



> Das meine Post mir einige *PLONKS* und sonstigen Schmockes einbringen würden ist mir sicherlich bewusst gewesen, da steh ich locker drüber, auch die Tatsache, dass einige Schreiberlinge hier eine gewisse Distanz vermissen lassen und dazu neigen direkt persönlich zu werden (i.e. Grossmaul, fehlende Aufmerksamkeit der Mutter etc.) tangiert mich ehrlich gesagt perifär, aber wenn ich so einen hirnverbrannten Scheiss lese, den DU da auspressst, DANN frag ich mich doch wirklich, wie es um unsere Gesellschaft wirklich bestellt ist und ob sie nur noch aus verschwörungstheoriegeilen, übereifrigen, freundlosen verpickelten PSEUDOREVOLUZZERN besteht, die hinter jeder Neuerung und jedem bisschen umständlichen Neulands eine gross angelegte Verschwörungstheorie vermuten...



das "persönlich" werden ankreiden, aber sowas im gleichen Absatz ablassen "verschwörungstheoriegeilen, übereifrigen, freundlosen verpickelten PSEUDOREVOLUZZERN", wow, Du hast es echt drauf Junge.

Oh ja, bitte, erzähl mir mehr, on welchen Bereich Du arbeitest, nach deinem Gefassel zu urteilen, scheinst Du nicht sehr viel von der allgemeinen Datensammelwut zu wissen, noch von den Auswertungsversuchen privatwirtschaftlicher Sammelaktionen, wenn ich mich selbst zitieren darf:



> dieses umempfindliche Gebrabbel im Stile, "Was gibts schon zu erfahren über mich" bei Steambenutzung, es wundert mich ehrlich manchmal, wie bereitwillig einige Daten abzugeben haben.
> 
> Man sehe sich das nur mal an, was kann/könnte man über Steam den so erfahren.
> 
> ...



Aber mit Sicherheit, bin ich nur ein paranoides Stück Revoluzzerdreck, das die Zeichen der Zeit nur missversteht, ebenso wie die Tatsache, das nicht alles was möglich ist, auch getan wird (früher oder später) *räusper*.

Du willst sachlich diskutieren, dann geh auf die Argumente in diesem Tread ein, ja, soll man nicht für möglich halten, es gibt sie tatsächlich - würde gerne malvon dir hören, was dir zur Abschaltung von WON einfällt, dem Zwang zu Steam bei HL1 fürs Up to Date bleiben und was an der durchaus einleuchtenden Abstraktion dieser Vorgehensweise auf zukünftige Ereignisse dir die Sicherheit geben, das es nicht "schlimmer" werden kann.

MfG
Look


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

ReverendEvil am 01.12.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> frozenferret am 01.12.2004 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Datenschutz hin oder her. Für mich gibt es einfach noch ganz andere Gründe die gegen Steam sprechen die rein garnix mit "Verschwörungstheorien" etc zu tun haben sondern rein praktischer Natur sind. Aber gegen diese verschließt du dich anscheinend völlig. ansonsten würdest du dazu ja mal Stellung nehmen. Und nein, ich werde diese Argumente jetzt hier nicht nochmal vortragen, weil sie schon dutzendfach hier im thread erwähnt wurden und wenn du dich mal wirklich mit den Posts und den argumenten auseinandersetzen würdest, müsstest du nicht immer mit Pauschalisierungen um dich werfen, in denen du grundsätzlich jeden, der sich ein wenig Gedanken macht als "freundlosen, verpickelten Pseudorevoluzzer" hinstellst............


----------



## scheiss-steam (1. Dezember 2004)

Von ReverendEvil (bin zu faul für zitat):

LEUTE..vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch einfach mal fragen, was Valve denn bei Euch "ausspionieren" will...oder ist Valve wieder nur eine Scheinfirma eines Konglomerats aus NSA, FBI, CIA, dem Departement of Homeland Defence und Co.???



Wenn ich mir amiland anschaue, wundert mich bei denen gar nichts mehr:

Welches Land sonst...
-bringt "anarchists cookbook" raus (ein Buch , in dem Bombenanleitungen        stehen! Und dann wundern die sich, dass jeder idiot da ne rohrbombe zusammenbasteln kann)
-wählt Bush
-lässt es zu, dass das ach so tolle MS auf den markt geworfen wird
-vertraut seinen eigenen Bürgern nicht mehr

etc.
(das könnte ich jetzt noch endlos so weiter führen)


----------



## mikoo (1. Dezember 2004)

Da ich nur beruflich ueber einen Internetanschluss verfuege und aufgrund staendiger Wohnungswechsel und ueppigen Wochenarbeitsstunden auch keinen privaten Internetanschluss plane, gehoere ich zu der Fraktion, die nichteinmal die Wahl haben, Steam zu akzptieren (oder nicht).
Fuer mich (wie fuer viele andere auch) heisst es schlicht: Kein HL2!!
Es aergert mich zwar, aber wer mein Geld nicht moechte oder mich als 
Minderheit (der Internetlosen) diskriminiert, scheint ja wirtschaftlich mit groesster Arroganz geschlagen zu sein.
Grundsaetzlich halte ich Kopierschutzverfahren, die Deinstallationen oder Installationen von  Programmen voraussetzen, fuer komsumentenfeindlich.
 Zur Zeit ist der PC-Spiele Sektor meiner Ansicht nach in der Krise.
Langweilige Spiele, immer neue Aufguesse alter Ideen, verbuggte Spiele,
chaotische Kopierschutzmechanismen (unleserliche Kodes etc), Patches
und Updates zu Vollpreisen (EA-SportsReihe, Sacred etc.) lassen doch neidisch auf die Konsolenwelt schielen. Statt sich auf ein Spiel zu freuen,
sucht man in den Internetforen nach ersten Erfahrungsberichten um dann
festzustellen, dass die Spiele mal wieder in der Verkaufsform das Geld und die Erwartung nicht wert waren (Spellforce, Restricted Area, Vampire 2, The Fall, etc.).
Fuer mich ist mein Hobby aus diesen Gruenden momentan nicht praktizierbar.


----------



## ReverendEvil (1. Dezember 2004)

Look am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Look (1. Dezember 2004)

Und genau das mein ich mit unzureichender Disputführung - hier wird niemand wegen überlanger Postings abgemahnt, falls Du also was zu sagen hast, sag es, ansonsten lass es.

Ohh toll, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, der hat auch nichts zu befürchten - Totschlag, Totschlag, wird doch eh schon alles gelogt, was solls - Totschlag, Totschlag, deine Argumentation ist ziemlich seicht.

Look - paranoid, ja ich zieh mir den Schuh an.


----------



## ReverendEvil (1. Dezember 2004)

> Datenschutz hin oder her. Für mich gibt es einfach noch ganz andere Gründe die gegen Steam sprechen die rein garnix mit "Verschwörungstheorien" etc zu tun haben sondern rein praktischer Natur sind. Aber gegen diese verschließt du dich anscheinend völlig. ansonsten würdest du dazu ja mal Stellung nehmen. Und nein, ich werde diese Argumente jetzt hier nicht nochmal vortragen, weil sie schon dutzendfach hier im thread erwähnt wurden und wenn du dich mal wirklich mit den Posts und den argumenten auseinandersetzen würdest, müsstest du nicht immer mit Pauschalisierungen um dich werfen, in denen du grundsätzlich jeden, der sich ein wenig Gedanken macht als "freundlosen, verpickelten Pseudorevoluzzer" hinstellst............



Das ehrt Dich, wie gesagt, ICH habe hier lediglich meine eigene, subjektive Meinung kund getan, worauf einige Leute meinten gleich mal fix scharf schiessen zu müssen ( was bei EINIGEN sicherlich auf einen Mangel an sozialer Kompetenz schliessen lässt.)
...und auch hier gilt wieder: Wem der Schuh passt möge sich den bitte anziehen!"
ich habe auch bei Leibe nicht jeden "Freidenker" als das von Dir beschriebene Subjekti bezeichnet.
Mein verbales Aufbäumen richtete sich eher an diejenigen, die meine hier direkt, vorschnell und für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu persönlich-ausfallend werden zu müssen.
"Wer aufhört besser zu werden hat aufgehört gut zu sein". Diese These trifft dann ein, wenn sich eben niemand mehr Gedanken machen WÜRDE!
Also schlussfolgern wir: DENKEN = GUT!

Glaub mir, ich habe mich mit etlichen Argumenten und Post auseinander gesetzt, als auch mit dem STEAM und ICH für MEINEN TEIL, habe keinerlei Probleme damit!
Ich sehe es eher so, dass einige der Leute die hier durch und durch gegen den Steam sind keine anderslautenden Meinung neben Ihrer zu akzeptieren scheinen, was ich wiedereinmal für ein, in Stein gemeisseltes, Armutszeugnis einiger User hier halte.

Traurig ist nur, dass hier ein derartig Steamfeindliches Grundrauschen herrscht (DAS mitunter auch auf Verballhornung und Pauschalisierungen gefusst ist), dass man als zufriedener STEAM User überhaupt keine Möglichkeit hat hier auch nur im geringsten Ansatz die positiven Seiten des Dienstes darzustellen...hat schon ein bisschen was von der Inquisition!

und ich kann es nur nochmals sagen: ICH habe niemals irgendjemanden persönlich angegangen oder angegriffen...was da an Reaktionen und Rückmeldungen gekommen ist hat mich auf der einen Seite sichtlich erheitert, auf der anderen aber auch ehrlich gesagt in schieres Entsetzen versetzt. 
Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass GAMER vor 3-4 Jahren so flapsig, unsachlich und intollerant gewesen sind... (gut, mal abgesehen vom ewig währenden Kampf ATI oder nVidia)...aber das was hier abgeht/abgegangen ist...traurig...oh brother where art thou....


----------



## ReverendEvil (1. Dezember 2004)

Look am 01.12.2004 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das mein ich mit unzureichender Disputführung - hier wird niemand wegen überlanger Postings abgemahnt, falls Du also was zu sagen hast, sag es, ansonsten lass es.
> 
> Ohh toll, wer nichts zu verbergen hat, der hat auch nichts zu befürchten - Totschlag, Totschlag, wird doch eh schon alles gelogt, was solls - Totschlag, Totschlag, deine Argumentation ist ziemlich seicht.
> 
> Look - paranoid, ja ich zieh mir den Schuh an.




Mit diesem Posting hast Du Dir das absolute Armutszeugnis des Tages ausgestellt!
...und bevor Du so Worte wie Disput und dessen Führung gebrauchst, solltest Du Dich vielleicht erst einmal mit der Wortgeschichte als solches auseinander setzen!
Reichen Dir meine Argumente nicht?! Fein, dann formulier das doch aus! Aber komm doch nicht mit so einem "ich weiss kein Contra mehr jetzt muss ich unsachlich und ausfallend werden!" Getipsel...

Aber und jetzt werde ICH mal unsachlich und persönlich:
DU bist fein raus!...zumindest am Tage des jüngsten Gerichts denn
"seelig sind die geistig Armen, denn Ihrer ist das Himmelreich"

darüber hinaus werde ich das Forum allerdings nicht für weitere personenbezogene Kommentare nutzen...muss ich Dich enttäuschen


----------



## Zensiert (1. Dezember 2004)

Als Foren-Neuling habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden hier was reinzuschreiben ausser über antworten und den Text dann zu löschen,
aber denke mal das ist egal.

Nach jahrelangem Warten konnten meine gierigen Finger kaum glauben
jenes heiss ersehnte Spiel endlich in Händen zu halten und voll freudiger Erregung sitze ich im Bus und kann es kaum erwarten das Spiel endlich zu installieren.
Während der langweiligen Busfahrt könnte ich ja ein wenig im Handbuch schmökern, hoppla keins enthalten.
Also sehe ich mir das Cover genauer an: Internetverbindung bei den Systemanforderungen???
Ich möchte es nicht glauben.

Daheim angekommen, Spiel installiert, Platte defragmentiert, Reg. gesäubert
und los kanns gehen. Von wegen, nicht ohne Internet.
Ein klein wenig gereizt (ich hätte am liebsten die DVD zerbrochen und mit einem bösen Brief an Valve zurückgeschickt) rufe ich bei der angegebenen Hotline an um mir das mit dem Internet nochmal bestätigen zu lassen (ich möchte es immer noch nicht glauben - ist ja schliesslich kein Online-Spiel, mal von CSS abgesehen).
Dort erklärt man mir freundlich ich könne ja meinen PC zu einem Freund tragen der Internet habe oder aber es dort aktivieren und dann bei mir spielen
(ich spare mir die Frage wie letzteres denn bitte funktionieren soll) und beende das Gespräch mit der Äusserung das man bei Valve wohl ein wenig utopisch denke. (ich schleppe meinen Rechner ganz sicher nicht wegen eines Spieles herum)

Man sollte meinen ich habe das Spiel am nächsten Tag zurückgegeben.
Aber nein (dafür sollte ich mich jeden Tag selbst ohrfeigen) ich ordere eine DSL-Flat (sicher nicht nur wegen HL2 aber wegen HL2 so schnell).
T-Offline usw. wirds freuen.

Nun zu meiner Meinung.
Ich finde Steam schlichtweg zum Kotzen.
Kein Mensch braucht das und gegen Raubkopierer bringt das absolut gar nichts (die werden sich mit ihrer gecrackten Fassung wohl kaum bei Steam registrieren lassen).
Zum Argument der Abverkauf zeigt den Erfolg des Steam Kopierschutzes, denke ich mal das es mehr mit CSS zu tun hat das sich HL2 so gut verkauft, denn zum online spielen braucht man halt eine Originalversion (naja vielleicht auch nicht auf privaten Servern, keine Ahnung).

Also wenn Steam kein wirksamer Kopierschutz ist stellt sich die für mich essentielle Frage: Wozu Steam???
Liegt da nicht der Schluss nahe das ich ausspioniert werde?
Data Miner nennt man das wohl.

Zur Aufgabe der Medien, die eigentlich im Sinne der Verbraucher handeln sollten kann ich nur sagen: "traurig, traurig, traurig"
Ob es Bush-konforme, selbstzensierende Medien in den USA sind oder deutsche Medien die uns allesamt was von der armen, armen Wirtschaft der es aber ach so schlecht geht erzählen und sich einen Dreck um den patriot act oder auch vergleichbare europäische Gesetze ala biometrische Datenerfassung im Zuge der Terror-Panikmache scheren und ihre Pflicht als Verbraucherschützer aufs gröbste vernachlässigen.
(Vielleicht sollte man sich einmal fragen wem eigentlich die meissten dieser Medien gehören und was für Interessen die Besitzer dieser Medien eigentlich haben - Stichwort Rupert Murdoch).

Liebe Petra Fröhlich, ich häte von ihnen und Ihrer Radaktion eigentlich erwartet das sie mich darüber aufklären welche Daten Steam denn nun eigentlich wirklich saugt.
Zudem sollte man meinen ihr als unsere Lobby (seid ihr das?) würdet da mal nachhaken (wie es schonmal jemand vor mir gefordert hat) ob das überhaupt mit dem deutschen Verbraucherschutz und Datenschutzrichtlinien vereinbar ist.
In dieser Hinsicht mehr als enttäuscht und mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.

In diesem Sinne:
Willkommen in der schönen(?) neuen Welt 

Ach ja: Wird Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines (das wenn ich mich nicht täusche auch die Source-Engine benutzt), auch über den angenehmen Steam-Support verfügen und somit uninteressant für mich sein?


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

> "seelig sind die geistig Armen, denn Ihrer ist das Himmelreich"


Nur ein kleiner Hinweis: Wenn schon zitieren, dann bitte auch richtig. Es heißt nämlich:
"Seelig sind die geist*l*ich Armen, denn ihrer ist das Himmelreich" und hat rein garnix mit der Gesundheit des Geistes oder des Verstandes zu tun.......


----------



## organizator (1. Dezember 2004)

@resident evil

kannst du mal posten welche daten per steam ausgetauscht werden?
sollte ich als konsument (kaeufer des spiels!!!) soetwas nicht erfahren duerfen?

das mit der bank stimmt, ist aber schlimm genug. dies ist aber nur moeglich weil es zuwenige kritische stimmen gegen solche schweinereien gibt(bzw. gegeben hat) und eigentlich sollte soetwas illegal sein (weiss nicht wie das in de ist).

daten die per steam gesammelt werden (oder koennten), lassen sich fuer marketing leicht missbrauchen damit dann zb. ?artner ?roup ihre prognosen machen kann(es gibt aber viele andere anwendungsfaelle).
andersrum man kann mit solchen clients mit meinen daten profit machen ohne mich zufragen!!! das sehe ich als eingriff in meine privatsphaere und betrug.
als datenschuetzer(oder networker mit security bewusstsein) muesste man sowas eigentlich wissen.

heute steam, was kommt morgen?

stay tuned.

ps.: du kannst ruhig hier auch lange postings schreiben. sei mir nicht boese wenn ich nicht auf deiner seite weiter diskutieren will. hab naemlich eine statische ip. ich hoffe das verstehst du.


----------



## Look (1. Dezember 2004)

So

und nun hör mir mal zu, Du sagtest selbst, alles andere würde von dir nur noch über Mail laufen, Du würgst also die von dir angestossene Diskussion nun schon zum zweiten mal ab, indem du Antithesen nicht mehr zulässt, da Du die Aufstellung durch Platitüden unmöglich machst - ist dies deine Art, super, dann wiederhol ich es nochmal, lies ein bischen was von Karl Otto Apel, danach vielleicht noch ein wenig Schopenhauer "eristrische Dialektik" und "Logik".

Dein Art schlägt jedem, der sich hier negativ über Steam äusserst, grad in bezug Auf Datenschutz ins Gesicht, natürlich nehme ich dies persönlich, klar hast es ja pauschal gesagt, natürlich fühlt sich so niemand angesprochen, pff und klar, dein "wem er passt, der zieht sich den Schuh an" Dreck, lass stecken, wenn Du ja so allwissend um umfassend gebildet bist, warum ist deine Art der Konservation so destruktiv polemisch?

Glaubst Du wirklich Du erhälst eine adäquate Antwort bei deinem Stil ?

MfG
Look - gut, letzter Vermerk zu deiner Person, der Schriftwechsel wird hiermit einseitig beendet.

Btw. was hat Churchills Aussage damit zu tun?


----------



## frozenferret (1. Dezember 2004)

ReverendEvil am 01.12.2004 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich mich als King-Controverse hier nochmal einklinken muss, aber was DU da schreibst, DAS strotzt nur so vor Dummheit...
> Was hat die Nazidiktatur und das DDR REgime mit Steam gemein?! Kläre mich bitte auf?! Wie verhält sich das? Wenn Du versuchst als Account Inhaber eines Steamkontos "rauszukommen" wirst Du dann am Grenzstreifen erschossen?! Gibt es etwa den Checkpoint "Nova Prospekt"?
> Müssen sich die Leute zum Steam bekennen in dem Sie auf einer Armbinde am rechten Oberarm ein entsprechendes Symbol tragen?! Kriegen alle Nichtkonformisten ein gelbes "WON" oder "Novaworld" verpasst?! *tststs*



Ich sagte nicht das die Nazidiktatur und das DDR-Regime direkt mit Steam zu vergleichen sind, wenn du das daraus gelesen hast, tut es mir leid du armer Schnacker. Worauf ich raus wollte ist die Tatsache das Frau Froehlich, und anscheinend auch du, vermutlich der Meinung ist, das alles hinnehmbar sei und nur eine Frage der Gewohnheit ist. Der Grund warum ich das dritte Reich und die DDR in meinem Posting anführte war der, das diese eben auch überwachende (zwar staatliche) Institutionen eingerichtet haben um (pseudo-)kriminelle Elemente aus der Gesellschaft zu entfernen. 
Zu der Frage ob sich die Leute mittels einer Armbinde oder eines entsprechenden Symbols zu Steam bekennen müssen, möchte ich mit einem eingeschränkten ja beantworten, bloss das es sich dabei um ein Spiel namens HL² handelt. (Hast du schon mal von einem Stasi-Spitzel gehört der sich mit einem offen erkennbaren Symbol als solcher zu erkennen gegeben hat???)



> ...und die Tatsache, dass Du Dich hier so sehr darüber ausbeutelst, wie hart die Gesellschaft doch mit Hackern umgeht und dass Du diese hier als "Opfervolk" hinstellst, kommt nicht umhin zu vermuten, dass DU wohl ein ziemlich erfolgloser Hacker zu sein scheinst, dem es bislang noch nicht gegönnt gewesen ist Zutritt zum "HL2-Reich" zu hacken...



soviel zu deinen nicht vorhandenen persönlichen Angriffen!



> ...vielleicht sehe ich das ganze Datenschutz-Geseier, sowie die Bedenken auch einfach nur etwas lockerer, weil ich für eine Firma arbeite, die "Secure Communications" auf den Fahnen geschrieben hat, sprich einer Firma, die den Datenschutz maßgeblich mit beeinflusst und hier tätig ist...



Die Firma mag ja was von Datenschutz zu halten, aber bei dir hab ich da so meine Bedenken, oder es geht dir einfach nur am Ar... vorbei was mit deinen Daten geschieht.


----------



## ReverendEvil (1. Dezember 2004)

Look am 01.12.2004 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> So
> 
> und nun hör mir mal zu, Du sagtest selbst, alles andere würde von dir nur noch über Mail laufen, Du würgst also die von dir angestossene Diskussion nun schon zum zweiten mal ab, indem du Antithesen nicht mehr zulässt, da Du die Aufstellung durch Platitüden unmöglich machst - ist dies deine Art, super, dann wiederhol ich es nochmal, lies ein bischen was von Karl Otto Apel, danach vielleicht noch ein wenig Schopenhauer "eristrische Dialektik" und "Logik".
> 
> ...




WHOW...es lebe google...aber anscheinend sind die Reaktionszeiten heute extrem  schlecht oder wie erklärt sich die lange Wartezeit bis Du einen entsprechend archaischen Post zustanden gecopied und gepastet hast...
Aber ich glaub DU hast eine latent imanente Vorliebe für Apel und Schopenhauer...was widerum EINIGES erklärt...

Ich klink mich aus, zerfetzt Euch die Mäuler asber niemals vergessen, wenn der Mund fransig ist, sollte man besser aufhören....

@ Cativo: Soviel zur Tolleranz der Anti-Steamer....
@Look: Komm mal wieder runter...nicht jeder hier ist Dein Feind...aber die Wahrheit ist ganz bestimmt da draussen...ich würd vorschlagen geh sie mal suchen, aber zieh Dich warm an, könnte Frost geben heute Nacht


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (1. Dezember 2004)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen    , der Tragödie siebter Teil:
Heute bekomm ich plötzlich die Meldung, das HL2 im Offlinemodus nicht verfügbar ist. Ging ja nur die letzten 5 Tage problemlos. Ach, da reg ich mich doch garnicht auf, geh ich halt kurz online .... Spiel startet trotzdem nicht über Steam. Starte ich über die HLverknüpfung kommt "Sie möchten HL Deathmatch herunterladen". Aha. Möchte ich also. Gut, dass ich das auch weiß. Eigentlich hätte ich HL2 einfach gern offline fertig gespielt und dann den ganzen Scheißdreck von der Platte geputzt, aber jetzt will ich ja 30 MB runterladen, weil ich sonst wohl einfach nicht weiterspielen kann. Aber ich will ja scheinbar diesen Deathmatchmodus. Gut, dass ich das auch weiß ..... gut, dann nütz ich die Zeit mal eben, um hier zu posten. AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRR!!!
Die können sich ihre Plattform in Zukunft quer hinten rein schieben, auf meinen Rechner kommen die ab jetzt nicht mehr. Gott, was bin ich genervt.

Steamshakerbaby


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

> @ Cativo: Soviel zur Tolleranz der Anti-Steamer....


Das hatte nix mit Toleranz zu tun. Es ging mir einzig und allein darum ein altes Mißverständnis aufzuklären. Denn die Ansicht es hieße "Seelig sind die geistig Armen" ist sehr verbreitet aber leider falsch. Ddurch das Fehlen des kleinen Buchstaben l bekommt der Satz einen Sinn der einfach nicht stimmt. Aber egal...........


----------



## Barbierossa (1. Dezember 2004)

El_Cativo am 01.12.2004 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > @ Cativo: Soviel zur Tolleranz der Anti-Steamer....
> 
> 
> Das hatte nix mit Toleranz zu tun. Es ging mir einzig und allein darum ein altes Mißverständnis aufzuklären. Denn die Ansicht es hieße "Seelig sind die geistig Armen" ist sehr verbreitet aber leider falsch. Ddurch das Fehlen des kleinen Buchstaben l bekommt der Satz einen Sinn der einfach nicht stimmt. Aber egal...........


... wobei man da auch noch beachten sollte, daß dieses "l" den Unterschied in der deutschen Bibelübersetzung ausmacht. Manche Bibelübersetzungen versuchen, das Problem zu umgehen, indem sie schreiben "Armen im Geiste" oder "Laien" (denn darum geht es meines Wissens im Original: Auch diejenigen, die nicht in geistlichen Dingen gebildet sind, kommen ebenfalls ins Himmelsreich, d.h. man ist nicht auf die Vermittlung durch "Fachleute in Religionsfragen" angewiesen...)
Allerdings wird dieses Zitat ja längst nicht mehr im Bibelsinne gebraucht, sondern in polemischer Absicht. Es liest ja auch kaum einer Schiller im Original, um den historisch korrekten Hintergrund des LmaA zu eruieren. 

Das Opponenten gegen Petra Fröhlichs Position, wahrscheinlich sei die Ablehnung von Steam nur durch die mangelnde Gewöhnung bedingt, sollten allerdings sich besser der Nazi-Vergleiche enthalten. Es hat sich herausgestellt, daß Nazivergleiche keiner Diskussion gut tuen und unweigerlich zu persönlichen Diffamierungen führen. Daher hat sich in manchen Unsenet-Foren die goldene Regel eingebürgert: "Wer als erster Hitler, die Nazis oder den Faschismus erwähnt, hat die Diskussion verloren!" Leider komme ich nicht auf den Namen des Herrn, auf dessen quasi-mathematischem Satz (Ab einer bestimmten Diskussions/Threadlänge beträgt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Hitler, die Nazis oder der Faschismus erwähnt werden, 1 ) diese Diskussionsregel beruht.

Da ich Petra Fröhlichs Ansicht, man müsse sich nur erst an diese neue Technik/Vertriebs/Lizensierungsmethode gewöhnen, nicht teile und für gefährlich halte, finde ich es besonders schade, wenn jemand von meiner "Diskussionsseite" den Nazivergleich bringt und damit die Position der Steam-Gegner in der Debatte schwächt, sicherlich entgegen seiner eigenen Absicht.

Ich möchte auf ihr Argument eingehen, daß HL2 sich so gut wie bislang kein anderer Shooter verkauft habe, und daß dies auch an der Steam-Geschichte liegen könne.
Dies ist nicht zu beweisen. Mir fallen eine ganze Menge anderer möglicher Gründe ein. Zum Beispiel eine 96%-Wertung des Spiels schon vor dem offiziellen Release und für ein Spiel, das lediglich auf vom Hersteller bereitgestellten Systemen getestet werden konnte. Natürlich wurden die Test-Bedingungen im Artikel ausführlich geschildert, also hat die PCG ihre Leser nicht belogen. Aber unter psychologischen Gesichtspunkten erscheint mir plausibel, daß von dem langen Artikel am Ende vor allem dieses 96%-Ergebnis in den Köpfen der Leser hängen blieb. Interessant war für mich, daß zur gleichen Zeit (also vor dem Release) auch in dem neuen Werbeheftchen SFT schon HL2 als neue Shooter-Referenz gelobt wurde. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, daß man dort von der PCG einfach abschrieb (einzelne Formulierungen gleichen wortwörtlich Passagen aus der PCG).
Um's kurz zu machen: Um kein anderes Spiel wurde je so ein Hype veranstaltet wie um HL2. Daran sind alle beteiligt, auch natürlich jene Zocker, die ständig das Web nach neuen "Meldungen" und Gerüchten über HL2 durchkämmten und damit der PCG-Erklärung :" Wir liefern nur, was unsere Leser zu lesen wünschen." Legitimation verschafften.
HL2 ist der Hypetitel des Jahres, wenn nicht des Jahrzehnts (so lange zocke ich schon PC-Spiele). Möglich, daß er deswegen so häufig gekauft wurde, weil niemand warten wollte, bis er an eine gecrackte Version herankommen würde.

Die Diskussion, ob Raubkopierer (deretwegen Steam angeblich nötig ist) überhaupt potentielle Kunden seien, kann man ewig führen, man wird zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. Aber eine andere Diskussion kann man führen: Die nach dem zu verteilenden Geld. Haben die Konsumenten heute mehr Geld als noch vor zehn Jahren? Und schwillt die Geldmenge, die sie bereit sind, für E-Entertainment auszugeben, auf wundersame Weise gleichsam exponentiell an? Ich persönlich gebe heute tatsächlich mehr Geld für PC und PC-Spiele aus als noch vor 10 Jahren. Weil ich inzwischen etwas mehr Geld verdiene als zu Studentenzeiten. Aber die vielgescholtenen Computer-Kiddies, haben die auch so verdammt viel mehr Geld als noch vor Jahren? Mich wundert dies, denn als ich 16 war, also noch eine Art Kiddie, hatte ich nicht besonders viel Geld übrig und mußte davon noch Discobesuche usw. bestreiten...
Woher nimmt so ein Computerkiddie das Geld, um sich allmonatlich eine Vollversion eines Spiels zu kaufen? Irgendwie nachvollziehbar, daß diese Kiddies alles versuchen, um an Raubkopien zu kommen, um auf dem Schulhof mit ihren Kumpels mithalten zu können, oder?
Die Frage, die sich die Spieleindustrie stellen sollte, ist doch folgende: Von wem kommt das Geld, das wir einnehmen wollen? Das kommt von den Älteren, von den Berufstätigen, von denen, die es sich leisten können, allmonatlich eine Vollversion zu kaufen (denn wenn die SP-Version eines Shooters nur 15 bis 20 Stunden Spielspaß bringt, dann reicht das gerade mal für 4 Samstagnachmittage). Und diese Leute zocken eher selten Raubkopien. Der durchschnittliche Zocker ist ja inzwischen jenseits der 20-Jahre-Grenze angesiedelt.
Dieser Otto-Normal-Kunde wird nun also durch solche Einrichtungen wie Steam dafür bestraft, daß es Kiddies gibt, welche sich keine Vollversionen leisten können.
Warum macht man es nicht seitens der Spielindustrie ähnlich solchen Konzerne wie Adobe? Die wissen ganz genau, daß 70 bis 80 Prozent aller Photoshop-Versionen Raubkopien sind. Na und? Sie spekulieren auf die restlichen 20 bis 30 Prozent der ehrlichen Käufer und verlassen sich auf die Qualität ihres Produktes! Wenn es nicht die Schüler und Studenten so einfach hätten, an gecrackte Photoshop-Versionen zu kommen, würde man es viel schwerer haben, den großen Werbestudios später die lizensierten Photoshop-Versionen für Beträge jenseits der 600-Euro-Grenze anzudrehen. Aber die Kids haben sich in ihrer Präge-Zeit an Photoshop gewöhnt und wollen dann später, als creative Werbedesigner, kein anderes Programm mehr an ihren Apple ran lassen...

Junge (männliche, häufig noch unverheiratete) Männer zwischen 25 und 35, die gerne in ihrer beruflich bedingt begrenzten Freizeit daddeln und als Kunden auch nicht so auf den letzten Cent achten. Die haben allerdings keine Lust, sich in ihrer begrenzten Freizeit ständig mit verbuggten Spielen oder stundenlang sie beschäftigt haltenden Installationsproblemen (wegen installierter Drittprogramme, mangelhaften Kopierschutzmechanismen usw.) auseinanderzusetzen. Darüber hinaus sind sie, da inzwischen etwas reifer, auch sensibler gegenüber den immer dreister ausfallenden Werbe und Ausspäh-Maßnahmen der Industrie. Kurz: Sie fühlen sich wesentlich mehr angepißt von solchen Einfällen wie Steam als jene Computerkiddies, denen der politische Horizont schnurzpiepe ist, solange sie am Tag nach dem Release schon vor ihren Kumpels protzen können, den Endgegner eines Shooters vaporisiert zu haben.

Ich denke, die Spieleindustrie sollte sich im eigensten Interesse genau überlegen, wer ihre zukünftigen Kunden sein sollen, und wie man diese Kunden bindet: Mit Fesseln oder eher mit Kulanz und Service? Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Mich hat Valve als Kunde verloren. Ich werde mir (der Vorsatz ist übrigens während der Lektüre dieser Diskussion hier gereift) zukünftig nur noch Spiele kaufen, von denen bekannt ist, daß sie keine Probleme bei der Installation machen, daß sie so gut wie bugfrei sind oder mit den entsprechenden Patches verkauft werden. Im Zweifelsfall warte ich eben ein paar Monate und kaufe mir dann die Budgetversionen oder gleich die Spiele, die als "Vollversion" Anreiz sein sollen, die Werbebroschüren zu kaufen, welche sich Test-Magazine nennen.  Und wenn es irgendwann keine Spiele mehr geben sollte, die nicht über Steam und Steam-Ähnliches angemeldet werden müssen, dann wede ich wohl nicht umhin kommen, meinen Lebensschwerpunkt wieder mehr auf die analogen Gebiete zu focussieren. 

Ach ja, ein Gedanke, den ich oben nich unterzubringen wußte, der mir aber immer wieder in solchen Debatten einfällt: Da der Freizeit- und Geld-Kuchen nur relativ langsam oder gar nicht mehr wächst, sollte sich die Freizeit-Industrie mal fragen, ob zukünftig überhaupt noch so viel Geld (und Zeit, sie zu nutzen) für Musik- und Spiele-CDs ausgegeben werden wird. Ist es nicht so, daß sich die Schwerpunkte einfach verlagern? In meiner Jugend gab es schlicht keine Computer. Also konnten wir unser Geld für Schallplatten und Cassetten ausgeben. Dann kamen die CDs und lösten die Schallplatten ab. Und die Musikindustrie dachte sich wohl: Okay, das Medium ist ein anderes, aber die Verpackungsprobleme verringern sich, während der Absatz gleich bleibt - feine Sache das.
Inzwischen aber ist Konkurrenz erwachsen. Wer nur über ein begrenztes Budget verfügt, muß sich entscheiden, ob er sein Geld für eine Musik-CD ausgiebt, die eh nur das an Musik bietet, was den lieben langen Tag im Radio dudelt, oder ob er auf eine neue Grafikkarte spart. Man könnte mit etwas Aufwand die Musik im Radio mitschneiden. Aber solange es die billige (illegale, aber sch*** drauf) Methode gibt, diese Musik mal eben kurz zu brennen, macht man das. Ist einfacher und bequemer.
Sind alle diese Raubkopierer potentielle Musik-CD-Kunden, die, wenn es die Raubkopie-Methode nicht gäbe, brav die CDs im Handel kaufen würden?
Möglich. Dann allerdings sähe es schlecht um die Grafikkartenhersteller aus, denn die Kundschaft hätte kein Geld mehr für die Hardware, weil sie schon alles für die Software verbraten hätte. Tja...
Das Raubkopien-Problem ist also ein Verteilungsproblem innerhalb der Unterhaltungsindustrie. Jede Firma versucht freilich, bei der Verteilung des Kuchens ein besonders großes Stück sich abzuschneiden. Wenn diese Verteilungskämpfe allerdings auf meinem Rücken ausgetragen werden, dann ärgert mich das. Ich will als zahlender Kunde umworben werden, nicht gezwungen.


----------



## Look (1. Dezember 2004)

Nur als Nachtrag:

Godwins Law - je länger eine diskussion dauert, um so höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das jemand mit Nazivergleichen auftaucht, was zumeist das Ende der Diskussion bedeutet.


Btw. interessanter Beitrag, vor allem der Teil der kaufkräfigen Klientel, bzw. welche Grössenverhältnisse die einzelnen Postionen des Gewinns augesplitet in Altersgruppen haben dürften.

Mfg
Look


----------



## timurlenk (1. Dezember 2004)

Barbierossa am 01.12.2004 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion, ob Raubkopierer (deretwegen Steam angeblich nötig ist) überhaupt potentielle Kunden seien, kann man ewig führen, man wird zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. Aber eine andere Diskussion kann man führen: Die nach dem zu verteilenden Geld. Haben die Konsumenten heute mehr Geld als noch vor zehn Jahren? ...



du sprichst mir zum größten teil aus der seele. als kaufender kunde komme ich mir schon sehr oft ver_arscht vor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2004)

timurlenk am 01.12.2004 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Barbierossa am 01.12.2004 21:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Kommentar Barbierossa   

Ich spiele auch schon so lange Computerspiele und bin wohl noch einer der wenigen der so ehrlich ist und sich wirklich alles Original kauft. Und das schon seit vielen vielen Jahren. Und was ist der Dank dafür??? Man kriegt als ehrlicher Käufer nur noch in den Arsch getreten. Umfang & Verpackungen der Spiele wird immer geringer, bei gleichem Preis. Viele endlos verbuggte Spiele. Agressive Kopierschutze, die dafür sorgen, dass Spiele auf manchen DVD/CD Laufwerken erst gar nicht installierbar sind. Und jetzt noch eine Plattform, die Leute die kein Internet haben diskriminiert und die totale Abhängigkeit bedeutet. Egal wann, wie, wo, man ist immer gezwungen Steam zu nutzen. Und wer sagt uns, dass das in Zukunft nicht alles noch drastischer wird. Das wir für Patches etc. oder gar für die Nutzung von Steam noch extra zahlen müssen??? Man wird zur Milchkuh und Sklave der Entwicklerfirmen. Und das alles ist der Dank dafür, dass ich jahrelang so ehrlich war und mir alle Spiele gekauft hab??? Pfui kann ich da nur sagen.   

Und noch was zur Stellungnahme von Frau Fröhlich: Ehrlich gesagt, hat es mich wirklich vom Stuhl gerissen als ich das gelesen hab. Wenn das wirklich die Meinung der gesamten Redaktion ist, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen, habt ihr viele Sympathiepunkte bei mir verloren. Als Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe, wird einem da klar, dass es nicht mehr die gute, alte PCG ist, die sich für die Spieler und deren wohlwollen einsetzt. Heute ist es anscheinend wichtiger gut beim Entwickler dazustehen, als solche Dinge wie Steam mal wirklich kritisch zu durchleuchten   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Solon25 (2. Dezember 2004)

Shadow_Man am 02.12.2004 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was zur Stellungnahme von Frau Fröhlich: Ehrlich gesagt, hat es mich wirklich vom Stuhl gerissen als ich das gelesen hab. Wenn das wirklich die Meinung der gesamten Redaktion ist, dann muss ich ehrlich sagen, habt ihr viele Sympathiepunkte bei mir verloren. Als Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe, wird einem da klar, dass es nicht mehr die gute, alte PCG ist, die sich für die Spieler und deren wohlwollen einsetzt. Heute ist es anscheinend wichtiger gut beim Entwickler dazustehen, als solche Dinge wie Steam mal wirklich kritisch zu durchleuchten
> 
> Mfg Shadow_Man



Stimm ich zu. Hat im Grunde die sich in mir aufkommende Meinung, das sie zu Ja Sagern verkommen nur bestärkt. Wenn's wirklich die persönliche Meinung der Redaktion ist, traurig... Andererseits frage ich mich, ob da nicht "Druck" von oben im Spiel ist. Immerhin ist ja Computec der "Chef" Herausfinden werden wir das wohl nie, gelle...

Zu den Verkaufszahlen die auch genannt wurden, Doom³ hat sich doch mit >3 Millionen Einheiten auch sehr gut verkauft. Denke HL² hätte das auch so übertroffen. Dunkelziffer bleibt da mit Internetlosen und Steam Unwilligen bestimmt. Selbst ich, dem der Hype (vor allem Seitens der Redaktion) stark auf's Gemüt ging, war am Ende bereit zum HL² Käufer zu werden. Steam hat's verhindert.. Viel zu Unsicher, was in einigen jahren ist, wenn man HL² mal wieder spielen möchte.. Sollten wirklich andere Entwickler auf das System schielen, hab ich noch genug und werde noch genug Games ohne sowas bekommen. Konsolen befinden sich auch ein paar in meinem Besitz. Zocken wird bei mir betrieben, solange es halt geht, so oder so 

Zum Thema Raubkopien:
Warum wird der Hebel nicht da angesetzt, wo die Kopien verbreitet werden/herkommen? Wir ärgern uns mit Kopierschutzen rum, die geziehlt nach Vervielfältigkeitsprogrammen suchen (Hab nur Nero 5 und damit noch keine Probleme gehabt). Das es aber ärgerlich werden kann, hab ich auch erfahren, wenn es heisst "Bitte legen Sie die Original CD ein".... Ist doch ein Witz hoch 3, das damals unter anderem Clone CD gesetzlich verboten wurde, Filesharingprogramme aber weiterhin fleissig laufen...


----------



## silencer1 (2. Dezember 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.
> 
> ...



Das ist für eigentlich schon ein Grund mein Abo zu kündigen. Wie bitte? Gewohnheitssache? Ihr findet das wohl auch noch toll? Nein, danke.


----------



## tom (2. Dezember 2004)

Nach all den Contra-Steam Threads habe ich nun das gutes Gefuehl, das wenigstens die Community noch klaren Verstandes ist. DANKE an Alle.
Der urspruenglich Grund fuer meine Anteilnahme, war der unglaublich blauaeugige Beitrag der PC-Games Redaktion., die wie schon einige vor mir bemerkten, eigentlich auf der Seite ihrer Leser stehen ,
ODER zumindest eine neutrale halbwegs objektiveEinstellung dazu kommunizieren sollte, wie das der Ehrenkodex einer “Freien Presse” vorgibt.
Was hingegen in manchen vernebelten Koepfen rumschwirrt, sollte lieber dort bleiben.
Ich nahm an, da die Redaktion, diesen Tread eroeffnete, dass sich endlich mal jemand mit fundiertem Fachwissen kritisch zur Steam-Plattform aeussern wuerde.
SO, wie die Redaktion sich aeusserte, kommt aber sehr schnell der Verdacht auf, man bezahlt sie dafuer, was ohnehin ueblich ist……….Tickets, Hotel, Kaffee und Kuchen…..und der uebliche Schmalz den Hersteller sich ausdenken, um die Presse einzulullen.
Das fuehrt soweit, dass z.B. ein neues Auto auf den Bahamas der Presse vorgestellt wird.

Wer einmal mit der Kreditkarte im Internet bezahlt hat,  weiss wo der wahre Grund fuer die Etablierung des Steam liegt.
Es ist der Verkauf von Daten, sprich e-mail Adressen.
Die Verhinderung von Raubkopien ist dabei nur ein vorgeschobener Grund, behaupte ich, weil sie damit nicht verhindert werden koennen.
Ich bekomme taeglich unzaehlige Werbemails……von Viagra, Soma, Valium bis Billigst-Original-Software….
Das ist schlichtweg zum Kotzen, und wer davon noch nichts gehoert hat, schlaeft.
Leider ist es fuer mich zu spaet, HL2 zurueckzugeben.
Ich habe bei Okaysoft bestellt, und ins Ausland liefern lassen, wobei der Versand fast soviel kostet, wie das Spiel selbst.
Der Grund dafuer ist, dass man hier(ASIEN) keine Originalspiele kaufen kann, selbst wenn man es wollte.
Sie sind einfach zu teuer, und wuerden fuer die meisten der Leute hier bedeuten, ein Viertel ihres Monatsgehalts dafuer hinzulegen zu muessen.
Das fuehrt dazu dass man hier Raubkopien im Laden kaufen kann…….und das meisst schon vor dem eigendlichen Relaese. Hallo!!!!!, was sagt uns das?
Der Nachteil dabei ist, das die patches der Hersteller dafuer unbrauchbar sind.
Das ist natuerlich alles nicht mein Problem.
Ich ziehe es schon immer vor, ein Original zu haben….und das schon seit fast zehn Jahren.  
Dieses Original moechte ich aber auch uneingeschraenkt nutzen koennen, wann immer, und wo ich will.
Dafuer bezahle ich…..dachte ich.
Jetzt wurde ich gezwungen, meinen Game-Rechner, den ich normalerweise nur zum Zocken nutze, ueber die Telefonleitung ans Internet anzuschliessen.
Ganze 2,5kb/sec  sind damit moeglich.
Ich brauche euch nicht zu beschreiben, was das fuer mich bedeutet.
Neben diesem Frust kann ich das eigendlich ganz gute Game nicht mehr richtig geniessen, weil mir staendig der Zorn ueber STEAM im Kopf rumschwirrt, und das ich dieser Valve-Spinne ins Netz gegangen bin, obwohl ich es haette besser wissen muessen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (2. Dezember 2004)

Solon25 am 02.12.2004 04:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch ein Witz hoch 3, das damals unter anderem Clone CD gesetzlich verboten wurde, Filesharingprogramme aber weiterhin fleissig laufen...



Wieso? CloneCD konnte nunmal nichts anderes als CDs kopieren und hervorragend Kopierschütze knacken, was ja nun brisanter ist, als wenn man mit einem Filesharingprogramm die Chance hat, an illegales zu kommen, ABER auch legales runterzuladen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hebo (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich befürchte das wird in Zukunft noch schlimmer mit dem Aktivierungswahn
Früher oder später werden auch wohl die anderen Großen Spiele Hersteller zu Steam oder einer Vergleichbaren Plattform übergehen
Vielen Spielern ist es egal andere meckern Zwar und werden trotzdem  wenn Hl3 oder ein anderer Top Titel erscheint wieder am ersten Tag in den Laden stürmen 
Letztendlich wird sich der User dran gewöhnen Leider 

Sicher sind Raubkopien für die Musik, Film und auch Spiele Industrie ein Problem 
Ich bin auch gegen Raubkopien usw. 
Für ein gutes Qualitativ Hochwertiges Spiel investiere ich gerne mein Geld anstatt es mir tagelang aus dem Netz zu ziehen ...
Valve nimmt sich das Geschickt als Vorwand um Nebenbei noch schön den Kunden  durchleuchten kann

Gegen eine Einmalige Aktivierung würde keiner was sagen aber das es Ständig aktiviert sein muss 

Auch schliesst Valve Systematisch Potenzielle Käufer aus.
Es gibt auch im Jahr 2004 noch viele Personen die aus Strukturellen Gründen über kein Breitband Anschluss verfügen oder mit Modem Isdn ins Netz gehen und das sind nicht gerade wenig 
Diese  Potenziellen Käufer müssen sich ja wie Kunden 2 Klasse fühlen du werden um Val Produkte in Zukunft einen Großen Bogen machen.
Muss en Vale aber Finanziell gut gehen das sie sich das Erlauben können .......
Oder sie werden das machen was Valve mit ihrem Steam eigentlich verhindern wollte sich irgendwelche Cracks usw besorgen das sie es auch ohne Steam Spielen können


----------



## Look (2. Dezember 2004)

Btw. Offlinemodus scheint es in dem Sinne nicht zu geben - die auf steampowered etc. angepriesene Möglichkeit, Freischaltung mit PC woanders, danach Ruhe im Karton scheint sich nicht wirklich zu Bewahrheiten:

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187687&page=2

Auch so ein Unding...

MfG
Look


----------



## Elzy (2. Dezember 2004)

Look am 02.12.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. Offlinemodus scheint es in dem Sinne nicht zu geben - die auf steampowered etc. angepriesene Möglichkeit, Freischaltung mit PC woanders, danach Ruhe im Karton scheint sich nicht wirklich zu Bewahrheiten:
> 
> http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187687&page=2
> 
> ...



 Das mit der "Zeitumstellung" is doch ein Fake oder nicht?


----------



## subaridu (2. Dezember 2004)

Von einer Singleplayer-Kampagne erwarte ich, dass sie offline läuft. So einfach ist das. HL2 kommt meines erachtens als reines Online-Game daher, weshalb ich es bis auf weiteres nicht kaufen werde. Vieleicht komm Valve irgendwann von ihrem "Anti-Terror-Trip" wieder runter.

Ich will nicht ständig online sein, wenn ich SP zocke. Ich habe mich riesig auf HL2 gefreut, aber gewisse Praktiken unterstütze ich aus Prinzip nicht.

Wenn schon ein Online-Game, dann mir klaren und fairen Bedingungen, deshalb spare ich mir mein Geld lieber für World of Warcraft.

Grüsse
suba


----------



## Zensiert (2. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo? Jemand da draussen?*

Jegliche Ähnlichkeit mit noch lebenden Personen ist rein zufällig:

He Petra hast du schon die Kommentare zu Steam im Forum gelesen?
Ne, lass mal sehen...

Oje, die sind aber ganz schön sauer, vielleicht hätten wir doch etwas kritischer und objektiver über HL 2 und Steam berichten sollen?
Natürlich hätten wir das, aber du weisst genausogut wie ich, das wir dann das letzte mal von Valve zu einem Test eingeladen worden wären und dann stell dir mal vor HL 3 kommt und wir können nix drüber schreiben.
Na dann gute Nacht und ausserdem gabs ja auch noch das Veto von oben.
Und an die verlorenen Anzeigenkunden mag ich erst gar nicht denken.

Stimmt. Es ist ja nicht unsere Schuld.
Weisst du was Petra, ich fänds toll wenn du mal was ins Forum reinschreiben könntest um die Wogen etwas zu glätten.
Klasse  Idee mach ich gleich...

Natürlich ist dies alles nur ein verrücktes Hirngespinst das ich mir gerade ausgedacht habe und absolut gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat.
Aber ich muss schon sagen das ich sehr enttäuscht bin das hier sonst niemand von der PC-Games hier Stellung bezieht oder mal sagt recht habt ihr, wir werden das anprangern (jedenfalls insoweit jemand aus der Redaktion auch nicht mit Steam einverstanden ist oder sich noch für eine Spieler-Lobby hält).

Was mich ,als noch bis vor kurzem Internetlosen Erdenbürger, masslos geärgert hat, ist das ich von Steam erst erfahren habe als ich das Spiel schon gekauft hatte und keine der Spiele Zeitschriften 
(ich weiss nicht ob sich die PC-Games dessen auch schuldig gemacht hat, ich kaufe mir die Dauerwerbesendungen, äh ich meine natürlich Fachmagazine sowieso nur wegen der Vollversionen, das die meisstens eh öde sind ist jetzt egal) es für nötig erachtet hat mir diese Kleinigkeit mitzuteilen.
Wer jetzt sagt: selbst schuld informier dich doch!,
hat recht, denn das die sogenannten Fachmagazine nicht mehr informativ sind, hätte ich eigentlich ja schon früher merken können.

Eigentlich würde ich HL 2 inzwischen gerne zurückgeben, obwohl mich CSS
fesselt habe ich keine Lust mir alles bieten zu lassen.
Zum Zurückgeben ist es leider halt schon zu spät.
Aber was ich noch machen kann und werde (insofern sich keine kritischen Reaktionen zu Steam seitens der "Fachpresse" abzeichnen) ist auf diese Fachpresse in Zukunft vollends zu verzichten.

In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## SofaKingBoring (2. Dezember 2004)

Elzy am 02.12.2004 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 02.12.2004 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also aufm steampowered forum  wird berichtet, dass dies kein fake ist, das wär echt die höhe... es wird dort davon geredet das undgefähr 3 bis 4 wochen datumsveränderung in die zukunft reichen um die validierte fassung von einer sekunde auf die andere nicht mehr validiert werden zu lassen.... zurückändern des datums bringt nichts... meines wissens hat sich valve dazu noch nicht geäussert... 
http://www.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=ea0cb0682b00aa412aaf75f669286fcc&threadid=195556
valve arbeitet bereits aber an einer erklärung... sie entscheiden sich noch zwischen:
1. es ist ein bug... ein  so kleiner bug, dass er uns bei der QA garnicht aufgefallen ist...
2.es ist ein feature... laut unseres letzten surveys durch daten via steam gesammelt stellten wir fest  dass leute gerne zwanghaft (nicht funktionierende) stotter patches automatisch runterladen  
3. es hat einen eingebauten virenscanner und muss deswegen regelmässig geupdated werden.. sonst ist unsere systemstabilität ernsthaft gefährdet
4. (wahrscheinlich) die wahrheit
http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/half-life-2/558931p1.html
hier hat doug lombardi gelogen:
Q. Will the boxed versions of HL2 require any sort of Steam installations?

    Doug Lombardi: During installation the user will be prompted to authenticate the copy and create a Steam account. After that is complete, the single-player and LAN games do not require an Internet connection. 

naja ich bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt was da rauskommt...
ich werde mich auf jeden fall mit dem kauf zurückhalten  und ihn ggf ganz knicken weil mir die verarsche langsam echt zu blöd wird 

greetz
SofaKingBoring


----------



## silencer1 (3. Dezember 2004)

Verraten und verkauft, was anderes fällt mir zur PC-Games nicht mehr ein. Objektivität? Wozu, solange Valve/Vivendi zahlt, schlucken wir alles!


----------



## christyan (3. Dezember 2004)

*Was ist mit LAN - Gamern?*

Ok...
Half Life 2   
Aber das drum herum   

Super Valve! Jetzt kommen Maps und Mods für LAN Games und mit wem soll ich das spielen? Etwa über die Hälfte meines Freundeskreises ist noch Offline!   

Also in meinem Umfeld wird sich diese Verarsche bestimmt keiner mehr antun! Qualität des Spiels hin oder her! Hoffentlich habt ihr bereits genug im Spar   Valve! Sieht man sich die Szene an - dann war's das wohl!


----------



## Saberhagen (3. Dezember 2004)

*LOL*

Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht...

und ich kann schon fast nicht mehr aufhören zu lachen wenn ich in fast jedem zweiten post hier lese, wie jeder fünf mal beteuert wie ehrlich er/sie doch ist und das er/sie sich immer nur Originale gekauft hat.... und sich deshalb so verarscht fühlt. 

Mal ehrlich, diese ganze Raubkopierersache ist doch ein teufelskreis...
wenn es nicht soviele raubkopierer gäbe, dann wären die Spiele nicht so teuer, aber wenn die Spiele nicht so teuer wären, dann gäbe es mit sicherheit auch weniger raubkopierer.... man überlege 50€ für eine DVD-Hülle und eine DVD, und dazu, oh ich vergaß... ein kleines Zettelchen in Orange wo das HL2 zeichen und eine Steuerungserklärung abgedruckt ist die sich eh jeder Shooterspieler hätte denken können. 

Derjenige der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein...

Da jetzt sowieso das Geschrei wieder großsein wird, weil ich auspreche, was wahrscheinlich eh jeder zweite hier denkt, ich hab das ach so tolle Spiel des Jahres auch original und legal erworben, obwohl ich das Geld lieber in Zigaretten hätte investieren sollen, wäre wohl sinnvoller gewesen !

Gruß Salem

PS: So jetzt könnt ihr anfangen mich zu zerreißen und zu beleidigen...


----------



## timurlenk (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



			
				Saberhagen am 03.12.2004 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Derjenige der ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein...
> PS: So jetzt könnt ihr anfangen mich zu zerreißen und zu beleidigen...



*stein werf


----------



## Saberhagen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



			
				timurlenk am 03.12.2004 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Saberhagen am 03.12.2004 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




um jetzt Jesus zu zitieren :"Mutter du nervst !"   


Achja habe noch was vergessen um meinen vorherigen Post noch etwas an Sinnhaftigkeit hinzuzufügen.... Steam gehört zum NS-Regime.... LOOOOOL


----------



## Lyaran (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



> Achja habe noch was vergessen um meinen vorherigen Post noch etwas an Sinnhaftigkeit hinzuzufügen.... Steam gehört zum NS-Regime.... LOOOOOL



Jaja, toller Kommentar.   

Werde jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich habe kein HL2 und keinen Steam Account. Warum melde ich mich hier dann zu Wort?
Weil das bald auch die Spiele betreffen könnte die auch ich nutze wenn sowas Schule macht!
Ich finde die Einstellung einiger User hier ziemlich Übel. Die denken dann weil bei ihnen alles ohne Probleme lief gibts also keine und die anderen User sind also Idioten die mit ihrem System nicht klar kommen. Wäre ich böse würde ich solchen Leuten dann Ähnliches für das nächste von ihnen gekaufte Produkt wünschen. Wahrscheinlich wären die die ersten die mit dem Geflenne anfangen würden, weil sie das bisher ja nicht kannten. 
Wie schnell so etwas gehen kann hab ich am eigenen Leib erfahren. Sacred und Spellforce laufen ohne Probleme. Hab trotzdem versucht in den entsprechenden Foren Anderen zu helfen. Bei The Fall bin nun ich derjenige der Hilfe braucht und gerne annimmt. So sieht eine gute Community aus!
Also bevor ihr hier das Maul aufreisst: Euch kann es bald genauso ergehen.

Zu Steam:
Wurde eigentlich alles schon gesagt. Von Überwachungsstaat bis hin zu stundenlangen Wartezeiten kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen.

Ich bin kein Jurist aber es würde mich mal interessieren ob man den Softwareherstellern die Kosten für Aktivierung und Patchen in Rechnung stellen kann. Bei Modem und ISDN Nutzern wird das sicher nicht billig.
Setzte ich mal einen moderaten Stundenlohn für mich an und lege Anteilige DSL Kosten fest liegt der Preis für ein funktionierendes Spiel sicher deutlich über 50€.

Gruß,
Lyaran


----------



## Saberhagen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



> Jaja, toller Kommentar.
> 
> Werde jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> ...



um mal was richtig zu stellen, bei mir läufts/liefs keinesfalls problemlos, finde Steam zu kotzen, helfe auch immer gern und nehme auch dankend jede hilfe an, sofern ausnahmsweise mal nicht so ein Mist kommt wie "kauf dir das original" oder "das sind nur probleme von No-CD Cracks" und das bekommt man hier leider immer öfter zu hören/lesen wenn man nicht gleich in die Signatur schreibt  "ich kaufe nur originale".

aber ich finds echt lustig was manche leute hier für einen geistigen Dünnsch**** bezüglich NS-Regimen und Stasi/ DDR Politik loslassen.

und obs euch nun gefällt oder nicht, es ist jetzt nunmal so... Steam ist da und da hilft auch kein heulen... aber hier immer gleich rumgeflame zu starten, was komischer weise bei solchen Themen immer spätestens ab der dritten seite zu lesen ist, ist echt nicht notwendig. Es wird immer leute geben die es akzeptieren und auch leute denen das nunmal garnicht passt ( so wie mir ), aber das nennt man das Recht auf eine eigene Meinung.

Nur das solche Diskussionen wie diese hier zu keinem Ergebnis führen, das merkt wieder niemand. Oh... moment... doch es wird ein Ergebnis geben, nämlich, dass die leute unterschiedlicher Meinung sind, aber das war mir vorher auch klar, dafür muss ich nicht seitenlange Diskussionen führen und beleidígungen anhören.   

Zum Thema Steam :
Das Steam hier private Daten weiterleitet ist ja wohl mal so klar wie das Amen in der kirche, und wer das nicht vorher wusste, ist Computertechnisch offensichtlich nicht informiert.
Aber das macht Windows / Office und Konsorten auch. Da wurde auch gejammert, und letztendlich nutzt es doch fast jeder... 
Leider wird es sich vermutlich etablieren, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## sand (3. Dezember 2004)

*Mit Steam gibts für mich kein Spiel!*

Hallo!

Ich kaufe ganz klar kein spiel, das über Steam registriert wird. Ich will als Spieler anonym bleiben  und mich nicht ständig irgendwo registrieren. 
Dann spiel ich lieber Far Cry oder Doom3, sind auch super und brauchen kein Steam, und glaubt mir, die verdienen auch ohne Steam und großartigen Kopierschutz ihr Geld, sonst würde es ja ID nicht schon so lange geben!


----------



## Stargazer (3. Dezember 2004)

@topic: NEIN

Es schränkt mich zu sehr ein. Wenn ich mir das Spiel kaufe, will ich auf über dieses Spiel die Kontrolle haben !!!


----------



## lordofthunder (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir 1998 Halflife 1 sofort nach erscheinen gekauft und auch   Halflife 2 in diesem Jahr.
Für mich war es einfach nur nervig und meine Kaufentscheidung in Zukunft ist dadurch nachhaltig geprägt.


----------



## Wurstsuppenkasper (3. Dezember 2004)

*Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Ich finde Valve hat den Bogen eindeutig überspannt.
Wenn ich im Laden einen Ball oder ein paar Schuhe kaufe, dann wird das mit Zustimmung zum Kaufvertrag mir übereignet, und ich kann damit machen was ich will.
Bei Software oder Musik ist das ein wenig anderes, weil das geistiges Eigentum eines anderen ist. Aber beim Kauf erwerbe ich ja nicht den Quellcode oder Vertriebsrechte, sondern ein (hoffentlich uneingeschränke) Nutzungsrecht.
D.h. ich sollte normalerweise ein Recht haben das Medium zu nutzen wann und wo ich will und eine Sicherungskopie zu machen. (Ich würde z.B. keine Original Musik-CD bei 60° im Sommer im Auto lassen.)
Ein normales Computerspiel kann ich auch einem Freund schenken oder verkaufen, wenn ich es nicht mehr will.
Steam hat aber mitlerweile eine andere Qualität erreicht. Man kauft nicht das Spiel sondern erhält nur eine extrem eingeschränkte Nutzungserlaubnis und ist somit komplett der Willkür von Valve ausgeliefert und quasi rechtlos. 
Die Tatsache, das bei der Installation des Spiels ein Text kommt: "Stimmen sie ihrer kompletten Entmündigung  im Bezug auf das von ihnen 'erworbene' Spiel zu, oder sie werden es sowieso nie spielen können (und sind somit um ihr Geld betrogen).", legitimiert die Sache auf keinen Fall.
Rechtlich gesehen ist das nämlich sogar sehr fragwürdig.
Wenn ich z.B. im Laden ein Gerät kaufe, wo draufsteht, 'Sonderrabatt WSK aber keine Garantie', dann kann ich es innerhalb der Garantiezeit von einem Jahr trotzdem umtauschen, weil es dazu ein Gesetz gibt. Da existieren auch genug Gerichtsurteile, die das Bestätigen.
Eine Internetplatform sollte eigentlich Service also Updates usw. bieten, nicht den Kunden gängeln.
HL2 verkauft sich bestimmt nicht so gut wegen des Kopierschutzes. Als ich '98 HL gesehen habe, hab ich Unreal links liegen lassen, es mir gekauft und gesagt, 'wow, das Spiel wird mal ein Klassiker, das gehört zum besten was es bislang gab'. Aus meinem Freundeskreis haben nur eine Hand voll Far Cry oder Doom 3 gezockt. Aber für die meisten war klar HL2 wird ein Kracher das hol' ich mir auf alle Fälle - noch bevor das mit steam bekannt war. Schon wegen CS werden es sich viel kaufen, weil die sich denken früher oder später brauche ich sowieso einen HL2 Account.
A propos, World of Warcraft verkauft sich auch sehr gut, die müssen ja den besten Kopierschutz der Welt haben. Aber Blizzard ist ja bestimmt bald pleite, denn StarCraft gehört ja bekanntlich zu den am meisten raubkopierten Spielen überhaupt.
Oder eine andere Frage.  Wenn man so von der Kopierschutz Idee überzeugt ist, warum ist HL2 dann nicht billiger als andere Spiele? Es verkauft sich ja offensichtlich auch viel besser.
Warum? Weil die Industrie offen gesprochen eine geldgeile Hure ist.
Z.B. bei der Diskussion um Tauschbörsen wurde auch verschwiegen, daß die Verkaufszahlen die ganze Zeit am ansteigen waren. Sony gibt Robby Williams einen Plattenvertrag über 100 Mio. EUR und schluckt einen Konzern nach dem anderen, Dieter Bohlen bringt eine Konservendosen-Platte nach der nächsten raus und alle nagen sie am Hungertuch.
Selbst wenn CDs 5 EUR kosten würden, würden die noch ein Geschäft machen, meine Prognose.

Da fällt mir nur noch Mel Brooks in Spaceballs ein mit dem Zitat: "Wenn wir Glück haben, sehen wir uns alle in Spaceballs 2 wieder, auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.", was mit recht das zur Perversion getriebene Merchandising Konzept von Lucas Arts kritisiert.

@Petra_Foehlich: Mit der Gewohnheit ist das so eine Sache. Man kann sich sehr wohl daran gewöhnen in seinen Rechten beschnittem zu werden. Es geht einem dabei oft nichtmal schlechter. Meisten trifft es sogar (am Anfang) nur Minderheiten. Aber das ist ein schleichender Prozeß und schwer umzukehren, wenn man einmal dran gewöhnt ist. Und wohin sowas führen kann, das lehrt uns (auch die aktuelle) Geschichte.


----------



## timurlenk (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



			
				Saberhagen am 03.12.2004 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> timurlenk am 03.12.2004 10:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* diesmal besser ziel
* stein werf


----------



## stalsky (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

*@Wurstsuppenkasper*

Super Kommentar! Dem kann ich mich größtenteils nur anschliessen.
Ergänzen möchte ich noch folgendes, welches ich schon in einem anderen Thread gepostet hab:

Die Zwangsanmeldung von Steam ist äußerst störend und belästigend, zumal ich keine Garantie habe, das ich das Spiel in 10 Jahren auch noch spielen kann. NOCH DAZU macht das Spiel eine DVD-Abfrage. Wenn ich schon meinen Schlüssel online evaluieren muß, dann sollte ich wenigstens ohne CD spielen können!(Trotzdem eine schicke CD & Handbuch haben-keine unpersönlichen per KK bezahlte Dateien. Man will als Käufer auch belohnt werden und nicht mit STEAM bestraft werden)

Zudem ich als Käufer überhaupt keine Rechte dabei habe.
Verlust/Diebstahl der Serial?->Problem des Kunden.
Einstellung des Supportes/Server?->Pech gehabt?Ein Recht auf eine Entfernung der Abfrageroutine gibt es nicht...
Die Liste liese sich problemlos fortsetzen...
Und wohlgemerkt!Für ein Offline-Spiel - für ein Netzwerkspiel wäre es ja noch verständlicher, aber so...

Sollte sich dieser Registrierungs-Trend in der Spieleindustrie durchsetzen wird auf das nächste Spiel eben verzichtet!
Meiner Meinung nach kann sich das nur die Half-life2-Reihe erlauben. Eventuell noch die Doom-Reihe von ID und GANZ wenig andere. Für alle anderen Firmen würde ein solches Vorhaben ein finanzielles Fiasko werden, da solche Plattformen mehr ehrliche Kunden abschreckt als Raubkopierer...


----------



## organizator (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*



			
				Saberhagen am 03.12.2004 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Steam :
> Das Steam hier private Daten weiterleitet ist ja wohl mal so klar wie das Amen in der kirche, und wer das nicht vorher wusste, ist Computertechnisch offensichtlich nicht informiert.
> Aber das macht Windows / Office und Konsorten auch. Da wurde auch gejammert, und letztendlich nutzt es doch fast jeder...
> Leider wird es sich vermutlich etablieren, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



microsoft ist auch eine art monopol, im gegensatz zu valve. an dieser stelle moechte ich darauf hinweisen, das es trotzdem alternativen gibt. man kann linux mit wine verwenden. 
http://www.winehq.com/
damit lassen sich windows spiele ausfuehren. einen hacken hat das ganze natuerlich 10 - 20 % performance loss.
damit ist man aber auf der sicheren seite...

ich habe aber schon dem eindruck, dass die meisten hier steam nicht akzeptieren. solange die community wiederstand leistet kann man hoffen, das sollche schweinereien wie steam sich nicht wiederholen.
leider denke ich, dass das thema in einem monat vom tisch ist.

stay tuned.


----------



## Icedpee (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: LOL*

zum thema: ich hab mir hl2 gekauft und nein, ich akzeptiere steam nicht. ich hoffe diese antwort hat irgendwo irgendweinen einfluss auf die zukunft, sonst wärs ja blöd uns das zu fragen, oder? (sicher, jetzt hat PCGAMES wieder einen kleinen lückenfüller in der nächsten zeitschrift   )

das beste game aller zeiten ist es nicht, und ich vermisse grundlegende kritik von PCGAMES. kein böses wort zu steam in der neusten ausgabe, nur auf der extra-lösungsbeilage ein klitzekleiner kasten mit irgendeiner entschuldigung.

für ein offlinespiel ist der aufwand, es zum laufen zu bringen, unproportional hoch. und vorgestern hat valve einen eher rudimentären multiplayer nachgeschoben... tztztz  

naja ich krieg immer mehr das gefühl, das PCGAMES  pro entwickler bzw publisher ist als pro spieler. stellt euch doch mal mit eurer kritik auf unsere seite, oder traut ihr euch das nicht??? ach ja sonst gibts ja keine exklusiven previews bei den entwicklern für euch mehr he?


----------



## Oldnick (3. Dezember 2004)

Fragebogen nicht so gut, da ich online Kopierschschutz bei Joint Ops ok finde, bei einzelspieler spielen, wie hl² absolut unakzeptabel. Ausserdem muckt steam als rum und macht mir manchmal Angst  , z.B. wollte ich hl² zocken nachdem ich multiplayer runtergeladen habe, dann ging erst mal gar nichts mehr. nachdem ich frauentaktik anwendete (PC aus- PC an) ,hl² geöffnet, doch was ist das? nicht hl wird gestartet aber mein system lädt wie verrückt rum.  irgendwann kam ich dann endlich ins menü.
Fazit: Steam ist echte sch***e, und man hat nur ein Symbol mehr in der leiste sonst nichts.  
es ist ja noch nicht mal eine autoupdatefunktion vorhanden. ok download relativ schnell, aber unrelevant.
Ausserdem ist starforce hatt genuch.


----------



## swinger (3. Dezember 2004)

Also ich hab mir gestern HL2 gekauft. Hatte aber steam wegen CS schon länger drauf. Und muss sagen. Steam is ja ansich ganz praktisch. Hälte eben immer alles Up-to-date. Aber was nervt is das man eben zum aktivieren online sein MUSS. Gut bei DSL und Flat stört das keinen aber wenn man ein 56K Modem hat is das sehr belastend. Zum mal man ja auch nich weis was is nun is 2-3 Jahren. Kann ja sein das Valve dicht macht (man wills ja nich hoffen aber man kann ja nie wissen) und was passiert dann mit dem Steam Netzwerk?!? Ich denke mal da wird dann eine installtion von HL2 etwas schwierig. 

Fazit: Steam an sich kein schlechter gedanke. Is aber in manchen sachen verbesserungs würdig.


----------



## SofaKingBoring (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

ich gebe wurstsuppenkasper recht, was seine argumentation in bezug auf die kopierschutzsituation betrifft

dazu möchte ich noch anmerken:
wenn ich nen film auf dvd kaufe, kann der auch kopiert werden... muss ich demnächst auch nen internetfähigen dvd spieler haben um die validieren zu lassen ? 
verdammt, das ist ein spiel und es soll spass machen und nicht erst noch massiv arbeit, geduld und nerven (und ohne flatrate zusätzliches geld) kosten....
warum sollte ich das als käufer hinnehmen ? weil es gehyped wurde und das "geilste spiel aller zeiten" ist und "ein denkmal" benötigt... ? 
fernab von dem virtuellen "schwanzvergleich" aller einzelnen spiele wie er hier teilweise abging:
es gab mal ne zeit da zählte mehr als nur grafik und hype um gute wertungen zu kriegen... und ein spiel dass nur unter 15 stunden spass bot (wie eine vielzahl aktueller SP spiele - adv. und rpg mal ausgenommen) hätte die 85 oder 90 prozentwertung nur von unten bewundern dürfen....
dazu noch teilweise merkwürdige angaben  30 stunden spielzeit für hl2 ? wie kommt z.b. die GS darauf ? eigene spielzeit x 3 ??
und es ist nicht so als würde sich das auf hl2 beschränken... nur wenn ich hypes lesen will kann ich das billiger im Inet... 

so wurde jetz n bisserl ot aber was solls ^^ flamed mich


----------



## RazorX (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

@PC Games

seid ihr jetzt schon soo arm, dass ihr jeden Tag die gleichen News posten müsst ? löscht jetzt doch mal alle News von HL 2 und Valve... HL2 ist draussen und alle sind glücklich... also hört auf eure eigenen News zu spamen.

mfg Ein (noch) Abonnent


----------



## der-blaue-max (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Also: Es gibt in Deutschland ein AGB Gesetz das die
allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen regelt, also alle Verträge 
auf die der Kunde keinen Einfluß hat weil diese nicht Frei verhandelt wurden.

Entspricht ein Punkt dieser AGB`s nicht dem AGB Gesetz ist üblicherweise der gesammte 
Vertrag hinnfällig und nicht nur der entsprechende Passus. 
Valve hat sich damit eigentlich ein Eigentoor geschossen, da hier mindestens
ein Passus nämlich das nicht weiterverkaufen dürfen oder auch 
die Nachforderung nach 30 tagen zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes für den
Käufer nicht ersichtlich waren. Oder habt Ihr eine Packung 
vor dem Kauf geöffnet. 

Das würde bedeuten, das der Käufer, da er ja im Grunde gar keinen Vertrag hat
alles mit dem Spiel machen darf. Das Schließt auch ein umgehen des Kopierschutzes 
etc. ein.


----------



## Icedpee (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				der-blaue-max am 03.12.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde bedeuten, das der Käufer, da er ja im Grunde gar keinen Vertrag hat
> alles mit dem Spiel machen darf. Das Schließt auch ein umgehen des Kopierschutzes
> etc. ein.




ja wenn man das so sieht... ich kauf mir ja das spiel, öffne es, will es installieren, muss der EULA oder den AGBs oder was auch immer das bei denen ist, zustimmen - aber ich muss eben erstmal 50€ ausgeben, und dann weiss ich erst, was ich eigentlich akzeptieren muss, um letztendlich spielen zu können... aber die haben meine 50€ und sind zufrieden, software kann man ja heute schwer umtauschen.

rechtmässig wäre es, wenn sie uns ihre EULA erst lesen lassen, und DANN kauf ich es. ist ja (jetzt mal ganz allgemein jedes spiel genommen) eigentlich der totale kundenbeschiss...

 - besonders was jetzt halflife 2 angeht 

finds immer noch total beschissen das da auch kein handbuch bei ist!


----------



## Havena (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				der-blaue-max am 03.12.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Es gibt in Deutschland ein AGB Gesetz das die
> allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen regelt, also alle Verträge
> auf die der Kunde keinen Einfluß hat weil diese nicht Frei verhandelt wurden.
> 
> ...



Tja leider stimmt das nicht ganz. Das AGB-Gesetz gibt es nämlich nicht mehr. Das ist in das BGB aufgegangen.
Und auch wenn ihr es nicht hören wollt. Aber was Valve macht ist nämlich rechtens aus rein juristischer Sicht.
1. Da ihr nur eine Lizenz erwerbt, ist der Kauf des Spiels ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag. Okay, so weit so gut. Damit habt ihr an dem Medium das Eigentum erworben. Also an der CD/DVD. Nicht jedoch auf seinem Inhalt. Das ist nämlich geistiges Eigentum. Wurde ja auch schon ein paar Male erwähnt.
2. Nun müsst ihr ja noch der EULA zustimmen, also den Lizenzbedingungen. Und wenn ihr dieser nicht zustimmen wollt, könnt ihr nicht die eingeschränkte Lizenz erwerben. Damit ist aber euer 1.Kaufvertrag nur unzureichend erfüllt. Somit könnt ihr das Spiel also wieder beim Händler zurückgeben (rein theoretisch und wahrscheinlich nur unter Androhung von Anwälten - versteht sich). Aber rein juristisch ist das eben so. Das sind zwei verschiedene Verträge, die man da hat. Man muss die immer auseinander halten.
3. Die dt. Half-Life 2 EULA besagt übrigens, dass man, dass Spiel durchaus weiterveräußern kann. Entsprechender Passus ist drinne.
4. Nicht ganz so bindend ist jedoch die EULA von Steam. Die ist nämlich nur auf englisch erhältlich. Das ist nach dt. Recht jedoch für deutsche unzumutbar. Und wenn etwas unzumutbar in einem Vertag ist, dann ist dieser in Deutschland nicht wirksam. Ähnlich sehen das übrigens auch europäische Juristen. Das europäische Recht ist da sehr ähnlich.

Also was bleibt noch? Sittenwidrigkeit? Keine Ahnung, es hat meines Wissens noch keinen Präzedenzfall gegeben. Muss man also abwarten, bis das vor Gericht mal ausdiskutiert und entschieden wurde.
Ich habe nämlich einen guten Bekannten, der ist Jurist, und der hat mir das sinngemäß so gesagt.

Da sich hier in dem Topic das meiste entweder wiederholt, weil man der selben Meinung ist oder eben für die Gegenpartei, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie groß die Toleranz eigentlich untereinander ist. Die Gesprächskultur lässt bei manchem doch zu wünschen übrig. Wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist (z.B. weil einem das alles hier nix ausmacht und er Valve toll findet, vom Spiel ganz zu schweigen), versucht man ihm gleich in bester "Halt deinen Mund!" Manier ruhigzustellen. In einer solchen Diskussion sollte mehr Toleranz für andere Meinungen sein, auch wenn sie einem nicht unbedingt gefällt.

Havena

P.S.: Bevor ich es vergesse. Ich halt Valves Vertriebspolitik auch nicht für unbedingt die beste und man kann mehr als ein Mal hier und da Bedenken äußern. Und mir stinkt es, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit unserer Gesellschaft selbstgefällig geworden ist. Man nimmt mittlerweile aus Bequemlichkeit alles hin und lässt alles mit sich machen. Eine höchst fragwürdige Einstellung, wie ich finde.


----------



## Mitwisser (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				Wurstsuppenkasper am 03.12.2004 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich gesehen ist das nämlich sogar sehr fragwürdig.
> Wenn ich z.B. im Laden ein Gerät kaufe, wo draufsteht, 'Sonderrabatt WSK aber keine Garantie', dann kann ich es innerhalb der Garantiezeit von einem Jahr trotzdem umtauschen, weil es dazu ein Gesetz gibt. Da existieren auch genug Gerichtsurteile, die das Bestätigen.



Das nennt sich dann aber gesetzliche Gewährleistung und hat nix mit Garantie zu tun. 



			
				der-blaue-max am 03.12.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Es gibt in Deutschland ein AGB Gesetz das die
> allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen regelt, also alle Verträge
> auf die der Kunde keinen Einfluß hat weil diese nicht Frei verhandelt wurden.
> 
> ...



Das würde bedeuten, dass jede EULA ungültig wäre und wir hätten alle kein Problem mit dem Urheberrecht, was darin regelmäßig genannt wird.

MfG


----------



## Havena (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				Mitwisser am 03.12.2004 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurstsuppenkasper am 03.12.2004 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähem, wenn ich mich nicht recht irre, gibt es in Deutschland die sogenannte Vertragsfreiheit. Und wie bereits gesagt, das AGB - Gesetz gibt es nicht mehr. Steht jetzt alles im BGB drinne. Unter Vertragsfreiheit versteht man, dass man alles in einen Vertrag reinkloppen darf, was nicht rechts- oder sittenwidrig ist.
Und das braucht mir kein Jurist erzählen. Als BWL-Student weiß man das auch selbst.

Havena


----------



## Mitwisser (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				Havena am 03.12.2004 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitwisser am 03.12.2004 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber dir ist schon klar, dass die AGBs noch Bestand haben, oder was willst du damit jetzt sagen ?

Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass man nur weil sie nicht auf der Verpackung steht, die EULA nicht entkräften kann (siehe Punkt 1 + 2 deines Vortrages oben => unwirksamer Kaufvertrag wegen Einigungsmangel) und damit sehe ich das doch genauso wie du ?! 

Und nochwas zu:


> "Das würde bedeuten, das der Käufer, da er ja im Grunde gar keinen Vertrag hat
> alles mit dem Spiel machen darf. Das Schließt auch ein umgehen des Kopierschutzes"



Wenn kein Kaufvertrag zustande kommt, dann gehört dir das Eigentum am Produkt  garnicht und du kannst eben nicht damit machen was du willst.


----------



## hammi (3. Dezember 2004)

nein. Ich spiele seit CPC und C64 Zeiten Spiele, damals wie heute sehr gerne, aber sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt. 10 Minuten Startzeit, und keine Ahnung, was für Daten Steam auf meinem Rechner sammelt. Kopierschutz gut und gerne, aber nicht so. Das Ziel kann nur sein, diese Produkte nicht mehr zu erwerben. Und wie eine renommierte Zeitschrift, wie die PC Games einen Satz wie "An der Qualität des Spiels und and der PC-Games Wertung ändert dies natürlich nichts" schreiben kann, ist mir schleierhaft. Das Spiel an sich ist gelungen, gar keine Frage. Aber aufgrund der Ladezeiten, der Transparenz für den KUNDEN (und das sind PCGames Käufer auch) und den damit zusammenhängenden Gefahren (Was ist, wenn es Valve nicht mehr gibt.? Ich kann mein erworbenes Spiel nicht spielen, wenn Steam grade offline oder überlastet ist. Datensammler auf meinem Rechner. Sicherheitsrisiko auf meinem Rechner durch offene Ports - wird nicht lange dauern, denke ich) muss so ein Spiel eine deutliche Abwertung erfahren, denn es mindert den Spielspass erheblich. Aber ich fürchte, wie auch bei den ganzen anderen Promotiontiteln (The Fall), will man es sich nicht verscherzen. Das geht nicht Leute. Ihr  seid die Ersten und Wichtigsten, die auf diese Gefahren hinweisen müssen, und den Käufer - Eure Kunden - warnen und  zum Teil auch beschützen müsst. Und Ihr müsst dann auch das Zeichen Richtung Valve schicken.  Schönes Spiel, aber der Kopierschutz macht es schlechter als es hätte sein können. 

jm2c
 Hammi


----------



## pattmeier (3. Dezember 2004)

ich kann mich da nur anschliessen!!

durch einen solchen Kopierschutz muss das spiel abgewertet werden! wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn user mit modem oder gar ohne internet zuganz  gewisse spiele nicht mehr spielen dürfen? wie kann man einen top-titel wie HF2 für einen großteil von spielern unzugänglich machen? 

Einen perfekten Kopierschutz kann und wird es nicht geben! es wird immer lücken im quelltext geben, und wenn es keine geben sollte wird es andere wege geben. ich bin kein fan von raubkopien! das soll hier ganz klar gesagt werden! aber ich kann auch firmen wie valve absolut nicht verstehen die sich selber um tausende von euro bringen nur wegen eines solchen "schutzes". in ein paar wochen wird es einen crack geben, davon gehe ich einfach mal aus. bisher wurde noch jedes spiel irgendwann kopiert. auch HF2 wird hier keine ausnahme machen. ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist eine ganz andere geschichte. 
Das eine Firma ihr hab und gut schützt kann ich verstehen, aber bitte nicht so! die zeit die in den kopierschutz gesteckt wurde, sollte lieber in das spiel selbst gesteckt werden. warum wird denn so viel kopiert? vielleicht sollte sich die spiele-industrie darüber mal gedanken machen? wenn ich für ein Spiel, nennen wir als beispiel mal Warhammer 40k - Dawn of War, 45€ bezahle, voller Freude das Spiel installiere und anfange zu zocken, nach knapp 14 Stunden (als pro gamer locker schaffbar) aber schon den abspann sehe, frage ich mich echt wofür ich grad das ganze geld ausgegeben habe! Ich habe für Warhammer grad mal 14 Std gebraucht, und ich hab mir zeit gelassen! Doom 3, knapp 18 Std spass, dann war das Game durch! Womit ist der Preis bei einer solch kurzen Spielzeit genemigt? kein wunder das spiele kopiert werden wie sonst was.
ich bin mitlerweile von der Spieleindurstrie mehr als enttäuscht.

mfg
pattmeier


----------



## der-blaue-max (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Ähem, wenn ich mich nicht recht irre, gibt es in Deutschland die sogenannte Vertragsfreiheit. Und wie bereits gesagt, das AGB - Gesetz gibt es nicht mehr. Steht jetzt alles im BGB drinne. Unter Vertragsfreiheit versteht man, dass man alles in einen Vertrag reinkloppen darf, was nicht rechts- oder sittenwidrig ist.
Und das braucht mir kein Jurist erzählen. Als BWL-Student weiß man das auch selbst.

Havena [/quote]

Junge, ich mach mir ernsthaft sorgen um Deinen Abschluß, als Student solltest Du eigentlich wissen, daß Vertragsfreiheit nur dann gegeben ist wenn ein Vertrag auch frei ausgehandelt wurde. Dieser Vertrag wurde nicht ausgehandelt sondern ist einseitig auferlegt. Damit gibt es besondere Beschränkungen.: Die so genannten AGB Verstöße
Also3 gute Tipps damit Du nicht in einer Prüfung durchfällst :
Ob es das gesetz noch gibt weiß ich nicht, ich weiß aber zu 100% daß es auch heute noch AGB Verstöße gibt !
lesen lesen lesen !!!


----------



## frozenferret (3. Dezember 2004)

Kopierschutz schön und gut... Aber doch nicht so. Zum einen werden diejenigen die kein Internet haben (jaja, jetzt werden wieder welche rumstrunzen: "Hat doch jeder!" oder "Wie schreibst du denn dann deine Beiträge?" usw.) von dem Spiel ausgeschlossen... So verpufft ein netter kleiner potentieller Käuferanteil. Zum anderen wird mir zugemutet das Daten in einer unbekannten Größenordnung an Valve, und damit an wen auch immer geleitet werden.
Wenn schon Kopierschutz der schwer knackbar ist, dann sollen sie halt mal den Weg versuchen den die Firma Autodesk schon vor vielen Jahren ging - nämlich eine Hardwarelösung. Einfach zu jedem Spiel einen USB-Dongle dazulegen der fest an den CD-Key gekoppelt ist. In der Auflagehöhe solcher Toptitel dürfte so ein Steckerchen bestenfalls ein paar cent kosten, die jedoch das ganze Spiel vieleicht einen Euro verteuern würde... Aber da höre ich dann schon wieder die nächsten schreien: 
"Das ist doch unzumutbar das ich für den Dongle unter meinen Schreibtisch kriechen muß!" "Wenn der Dongle mal kaputt geht, kann ich das Spiel wegschmeissen!"
Aber so wären die Fraktionen derer, die um ihre Daten fürchten, die ohne Internet oder die, die nur mit Modem oder ISDN ins Netz gehen und auch die, die das Spiel nach dem durchzocken weiterverkaufen wollen zufriedengestellt. Zumindest sehe ich das so, denn für mich ist Steam der einzige Grund warum ich auf Half Life 2 verzichte und nicht estwa weil es mir zu teuer wäre oder mich nicht interessiert. Im gegenteil, ich habe den ersten Teil seinerzeit sehr gerne gespielt und mich offen gesagt eigentlich auch auf Teil 2 gefreut, was mir aber verging als ich las das ich mich selbst für den depperten Singleplayer registrieren muß.


----------



## El_Cativo (3. Dezember 2004)

pattmeier am 03.12.2004 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich da nur anschliessen!!
> 
> durch einen solchen Kopierschutz muss das spiel abgewertet werden! wo kommen wir denn dahin wenn user mit modem oder gar ohne internet zuganz  gewisse spiele nicht mehr spielen dürfen? wie kann man einen top-titel wie HF2 für einen großteil von spielern unzugänglich machen?
> 
> ...


Du hast dir aber zwei echt schlechte Beispiele rausgesucht.
Doom 3 hatte für einen Egoshotter eigentlich eine recht lange Spielzeit.
Warhammer bietet im Multiplayer, welcher übrigens IMO sowieso viel mehr Spass macht als Singleplayer, nochmal sehr viel extra Spielspass.

Ich halte diese ganze Spielzeit diskussion sowieso für nicht wirklich angebracht. Klar gibt es Spiele die wirklich extrem kurz sind, m.E. auch deutlich zu kurz (Beispiel CoD), aber so war es im Endeffekt immer. Es gibt und gab schon immer Spiele, die relativ kurz waren und andere die sehr viel länger waren. Das war auch schon immer Genre abhängig. Shooter z.B. waren schon immer relativ kurz, RPGs hingegen relativ lang.

Aber das nur als kleine Zwischenbemerkung


----------



## Mitwisser (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				der-blaue-max am 03.12.2004 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Junge, ich mach mir ernsthaft sorgen um Deinen Abschluß, als Student solltest Du eigentlich wissen, daß Vertragsfreiheit nur dann gegeben ist wenn ein Vertrag auch frei ausgehandelt wurde. Dieser Vertrag wurde nicht ausgehandelt sondern ist einseitig auferlegt. Damit gibt es besondere Beschränkungen.: Die so genannten AGB Verstöße
> Also3 gute Tipps damit Du nicht in einer Prüfung durchfällst :
> Ob es das gesetz noch gibt weiß ich nicht, ich weiß aber zu 100% daß es auch heute noch AGB Verstöße gibt !
> lesen lesen lesen !!!



Nett gesagt !  
Um das hier endlich mal klar zu stellen, ja es gibt sie noch die AGB. §§305 - 310 BGB. Und du darfst eben nicht alles "reinkloppen", z.B. darfst du nicht die Gewährleistung (i.d.R. 2 Jahre bei Neukauf) außer Kraft setzen und solche Scherze. 
Jaja BWL ist eben nicht Jura.....  (Sorry)



> Ich habe für Warhammer grad mal 14 Std gebraucht, und ich hab mir zeit gelassen! Doom 3, knapp 18 Std spass, dann war das Game durch! Womit ist der Preis bei einer solch kurzen Spielzeit genemigt? kein wunder das spiele kopiert werden wie sonst was.


Stimmt das sehe ich genauso, wobei man oft das Argument hört,: "Was zahlt man denn für 18 Stunden Kino?/18 Std. Musik von CD"... Sicherlich mehr, und da ist nix mit eventueller Langzeitmotivation (OK Musik hört man natürlich mehrmals). Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich die aktuellen Preise akzeptabel finde aber solange der Umsatz stimmt weil die Schmerzgrenze bei den Käufern noch nicht erreicht ist, wäre ich in der Position eines Unternehmers ja schön blöd etwas dran zu ändern. 

Wieviele hier waren denn konsequent und haben gesagt: Steam ist sch***, ich kaufe Half Life 2 nicht?! 5% vielleicht? Die brauchen Valve nicht zu interessieren (haben aber trotzdem meine Anerkennung). Da gibt's trotzdem ein gewaltiges Umsatz-Plus wegen der verhinderten Kopien.  Und genau deshalb wird sich dieses System vielleicht etablieren und in zwei Jahren regt sich keiner mehr drüber auf weil sich jeder dran gewöhnt hat.

MfG


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



> Da gibt's trotzdem ein gewaltiges Umsatz-Plus wegen der verhinderten Kopien.  Und genau deshalb wird sich dieses System vielleicht etablieren und in zwei Jahren regt sich keiner mehr drüber auf weil sich jeder dran gewöhnt hat.
> 
> MfG


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln ganzz einfach deswegen, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass HL2 mit oder ohne Steam genauso oft Gesaugt und kopiert wird. Wie gesagt, es gibt ja bereits längst voll funktionsfähige gecrackte HL2 Versionen im Netz wie Sand am Meer. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn HL2 bald das meistkopierte Spiel überhaupt sein wird (würde damit glaub StarCraft ablösen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)


----------



## Mitwisser (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Ja klar das stimmt. Ich meinte ja auch in Relation zu den (schätzungsweise 5 die es wegen Steam nicht gekauft haben. So sind sicher wiederum mehr als 5 % dazugekommen, die es wegen Steam nicht kopiert sondern gekauft haben und so ist wieder alles im Rahmen. Leute die es sowieso nur  spielen, wenn sie's irgendwann irgendwie kopiert kriegen, lasse ich mal außen vor.

(Nightwish ... Nice   )


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.12.2004 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Da gibt's trotzdem ein gewaltiges Umsatz-Plus wegen der verhinderten Kopien.  Und genau deshalb wird sich dieses System vielleicht etablieren und in zwei Jahren regt sich keiner mehr drüber auf weil sich jeder dran gewöhnt hat.
> >
> > MfG
> 
> ...



Warum gibt die Spielebranche jedes Jahr Millionen aus für irgendwelchen Kopierschutz??? Würden die das Geld lieber ins Spiel oder in schönere Verpackungen, Handbücher und Goodies stecken, hätten sie viel mehr davon. So würde der ein oder andere Raubkopierer auch mal sich dazu bewegen ein Spiel zu kaufen. Anstatt den ehrlichen Käufer zu kriminalisieren, sollte man ihm lieber den Rücken stärken und Kaufanreize für Raubkopierer schaffen. Nur dann bekommt die Branche dass Problem Raubkopierer auch in den Griff. Aber anscheinend sitzen in der Spielebranche nur "Schlaumeier", die das nicht verstehen. Stattdessen gängelt man lieber den ehrlichen Käufer mit einem Kopierschutz, der bei manchen Laufwerken Probleme bereitet, nimmt ihm bestimmte Rechte (siehe Steam-Zwang) oder kriminalisiert ihn indirekt. So treibt die Branche den ehrlichen Käufer eher noch in die Arme der Raubkopierszene   
Ich bin auch absolut gegen das Raubkopieren, nur ich finde, dass sich die Branche viele Probleme selbst macht. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## El_Cativo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				Shadow_Man am 04.12.2004 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 04.12.2004 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*zustimm*


----------



## Mitwisser (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Ich denke da wird genau ausgerechnet und einkalkuliert was wirklich mehr Sinn macht. Die Statistiken die über Märke und Konsumverhalten bei den Publishern und Co vorliegen sprechen sicherlich Bände. Genauso war's bei Half Life und Steam,  so viele Leute wollten dieses Spiel und viele dachten sich, da es ja dank Steam sicherlich nie kopierbar wird, kann ich es gleich kaufen. Mit jedem Tag länger den dieses Gerücht im Umlauf war stiegen die Umsätze , Valve hat doch die Geschichte mit der illegalen Version an der man zurückverfolgt werden kann, oder was auch immer nur in Umlauf gebracht um 2 - 3 Tage mehr Zeit für Unentschlossene zu bekommen (und diese zu verunsichern), die überlegen sich das Spiel gleich zu kaufen weil sie es ja nicht mehr aushalten und andere schon spielen oder in zwei Wochen wenn es "alt" ist zu brennen.
Einen Monat nach Verkaufsstart wenn viele Kopien im Umlauf sind, brechen die Verkaufszahlen so oder so meistens ein und damit hat sich's dann gelohnt.
Weiß denn jemand was so eine Kopierschutzlizenz tatsächlich kostet ?


----------



## Yenlo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				Mitwisser am 04.12.2004 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke da wird genau ausgerechnet und einkalkuliert was wirklich mehr Sinn macht. Die Statistiken die über Märke und Konsumverhalten bei den Publishern und Co vorliegen sprechen sicherlich Bände. Genauso war's bei Half Life und Steam,  so viele Leute wollten dieses Spiel und viele dachten sich, da es ja dank Steam sicherlich nie kopierbar wird, kann ich es gleich kaufen. Mit jedem Tag länger den dieses Gerücht im Umlauf war stiegen die Umsätze , Valve hat doch die Geschichte mit der illegalen Version an der man zurückverfolgt werden kann, oder was auch immer nur in Umlauf gebracht um 2 - 3 Tage mehr Zeit für Unentschlossene zu bekommen (und diese zu verunsichern), die überlegen sich das Spiel gleich zu kaufen weil sie es ja nicht mehr aushalten und andere schon spielen oder in zwei Wochen wenn es "alt" ist zu brennen.
> Einen Monat nach Verkaufsstart wenn viele Kopien im Umlauf sind, brechen die Verkaufszahlen so oder so meistens ein und damit hat sich's dann gelohnt.
> Weiß denn jemand was so eine Kopierschutzlizenz tatsächlich kostet ?




Nun der "angebliche" Kopierschutz Steam auf jedenfall ne ganze Menge, er ist ja nicht star auf der Disk und überprüft irgendwelche fehler dort frauf oder vergleicht irgendwelche Codes, sondern verursacht von Zeit zu Zeit auch Traffic, relativ wenig beim einzelnen User, aber die masse machts, einige werden jetzt sagen aber Staem läuft ja schon für CS aber wer bezahlt den  ganzen Kram ? der Publisher ? oder kommen daher die 40 Millionen Endwicklungskosten ? 

Wenn man mal überlegt kommen ja eigendlich nur wenige Möglichkeiten die da bleiben, 
Erstens wird es durch den verkauf des Spiels Finanziert sprich der Spieler bezahlt es. man bedenke Strom und Traffickosten des Publishers glaube ich es eigendlich nicht das es dadurch zu Finanzieren wäre.

Zweitens die Online spiel Varienate, also Monatliche Grungebühr. gibts bei CS oder HL ned 

Oder Drittens die Daten der Spieler die über Steam gesammelt werden ( welche auch immer es sind ) ,werden Teuer an Firmen verkauft, und ich denke mal das es momentan so läuft.

Aber das nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, gedanken kann und *sollte* sich jeder selber machen ob er in alle Welt hinausschreit welche Email adresse oder IP Adressen er hat.

was das andere Angeht, die Raupkopierer die das Spiel ziehen werden meistens NoCD Cracks und im falle von HL anti Steam progs oder Emulatoren benutzen ( die es genügend gibt ). Mal ganz vom logischen auszugehen wenn ich ein Spiel " klauen " würde, wie blöde müsste ich da sein es mit dem I net Komunizieren lassen ? vorallem wenn ich nen Anti Steam patch drauf habe    das kommt genau bis zur Firewall und nicht weiter und dann möchte ich mal sehen wie die von Valve feststellen wollen das die Kopie von Herrn oder Frau XYZ ne Raupkopie ist. 

Nur durch die ganzen update krämerei von Steam können die dahinter kommen also keine Updates aus dem Netz = kein dahinterkommen, oder sendet da etwa was ohne erlaubnis vom User ??


----------



## scheiss-steam (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*



			
				El_Cativo am 04.12.2004 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 04.12.2004 01:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das stimmt, aber ich würde mir bei Half Life 2, wenn ich es denn (Orginal, ich hab es gar nicht) hätte, auch einen Steam emu oder ein anti-steam  prog holen, da ich nicht einsehe Valve mein ganzen Daten vom PC, die ja mein Privateigentum und somit geschützt sind, zu überlassen! Mir wär egal ob das illegal ist oder nicht, da Spionage auch illegal ist und somit Gleiches mit gleichem vergolten wäre!



Ach ja, gibts ne seite,wo alle ihren namen und ihre mail-add hinterlassen können und die dann so ab 200.000 oder so an Valve geschickt werden????

Wär vielleicht ne gute idee!


----------



## MBcool (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach noch mehr Geld.*

Ich besitzte selber keinen Internetanschluss zu meinem " Spiele PC", schreib immer von einem anderen, und fühle mich von Valve enttäuscht. Das ist meine Meinung zu Steam. Also bin ich ein weiterer potentieller Kunde dessen Geld wohl nicht in das Produkt fließen kann, schade für euch Valve. Und das bei einem Ego Shooter bei dem die meiste Entwicklungszeit in den Soloplayerpart gesteckt wurde. Dazu sag ich nur " zu dumm um ausm Bus zu gucken" und mit dem Kopf schüttel.


----------



## Goddess (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich "akzeptiere" Steam _nur_ als Service, mit dem ich bequem mit Updates und Informationen zum Spiel versorgt werde ohne Lange suchen zu müssen. Insofern ist der Service "Steam" für mich akzeptabel und mir in der Form auch sehr Willkommen. Als Kopierschutz, was Steam ja letztendlich auch ist, empfinde ich den Service als Inakzeptabel. Dafür hätte Valve sich bessere Methoden einfallen lassen können, "Hardware-Dongle" zum Beispiel. Das hätte dann an die MAC Adresse der Netzwerkkarte gebunden werden können, oder als "USB-Hardware-Dongle" angesteckt an den PC,  und das Problem wäre gegessen gewesen. Denn solche speziellen Dongle lassen sich bei weitem nicht so leicht knacken wie ein Service genannt Steam. Für mich ist das einzige Problem das ich im Zusammenhang von Steam im Bezug auf Kopierschutz sehe nur der, das Valve Kontrolle ausüben _könnte_ und das Spiel sperrt oder irgendwann für den Service Geld verlangt. Beispielsweise nach so und sovielen Aktivierungen müsste man Bezahlen. All dies ist keine reine Utopie, _leider..._


----------



## Solon25 (5. Dezember 2004)

Goddess am 04.12.2004 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "akzeptiere" Steam _nur_ als Service, mit dem ich bequem mit Updates und Informationen zum Spiel versorgt werde ohne Lange suchen zu müssen. Insofern ist der Service "Steam" für mich akzeptabel und mir in der Form auch sehr Willkommen. Als Kopierschutz, was Steam ja letztendlich auch ist, empfinde ich den Service als Inakzeptabel. Dafür hätte Valve sich bessere Methoden einfallen lassen können, "Hardware-Dongle" zum Beispiel. Das hätte dann an die MAC Adresse der Netzwerkkarte gebunden werden können, oder als "USB-Hardware-Dongle" angesteckt an den PC,  und das Problem wäre gegessen gewesen. Denn solche speziellen Dongle lassen sich bei weitem nicht so leicht knacken wie ein Service genannt Steam. Für mich ist das einzige Problem das ich im Zusammenhang von Steam im Bezug auf Kopierschutz sehe nur der, das Valve Kontrolle ausüben _könnte_ und das Spiel sperrt oder irgendwann für den Service Geld verlangt. Beispielsweise nach so und sovielen Aktivierungen müsste man Bezahlen. All dies ist keine reine Utopie, _leider..._



Natürlich ist es bequem wenn man einfach online geht und automatisch updaten kann. Aber das kann man auch bei WC-3, Empire Earth, A vs. P-2, Neverwinter Nights und was weiss ich noch für Spiele, aber da geht's ja auch ohne sowas wie Steam...

Naja und wenn ich mir, wie heut Nacht geschehen, nochmal den PCG Artikel zum Source Klau durchlese, frag ich mich doch wann Steam mal geknackt wird und was da für Daten zum Vorschein kommen...

Sämtliche Kopierschütze der letzten Zeit haben doch nur den Käufer gegängelt, während "Piraten" uns auslachen.. "Bist Du doof, warum hast es denn gekauft?...."


----------



## Despayrel (5. Dezember 2004)

Steam hat mich nicht ganz überzeugt, vorallem das man das Programm regelrecht aufgezwungen bekommt. Dann die Registrierung und das herunterladen von den Daten, irgendwie nicht so toll. Ich hab gehört das es bei einigen nicht funktioniert hat, bei mir ging alles Reibungslos auch wenns lange gedauert hat.
Was mich jedoch beeindruckt hat ist, das die Valve Server den Imensen Ansturm standgehalten haben. Ich hatte gerade mal eine Warteschleife von zwei Minuten was mich bei mehreren Millionen Spielern umgehauen hat.
Fazit: Gute Lösung, aber hoffentlich wirds nicht zum Standart. Denn für die ohne I-Net ist es ganz schön traurig und vor allem weil diese "Feature" in keinsterweise auf der Verpackung beschrieben wird.

MfG Despayrel


----------



## ThunderGOD (5. Dezember 2004)

> Fazit: Gute Lösung, aber hoffentlich wirds nicht zum Standart. Denn für die ohne I-Net ist es ganz schön traurig und vor allem weil diese "Feature" in keinsterweise auf der Verpackung beschrieben wird.



Doch ... auf der HL2 Hülle steht Bei den Systemvoraussetzungen, unter Sonstiges:
DVD-Rom-Laufwerg
*Internetverbindung*

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil !

MfG
ThunderGOD


----------



## Despayrel (5. Dezember 2004)

Ich guck mir die Systemvoraussetzungen nur seltenst an weil 1. Mein PC im Moment für alle Spiele taugt 2. Diverse Zeitschriften (PC Games) über die Hardware Anforderungen informiert.
Ich denke dennoch das es größer Hingeschrieben gehört, auserdem ist die Anmeldung für PC Newbies umständlich. Aber zum Glück hab ich I-Net und bin kein Newbie  
Aber danke für den hinweis  

MfG Despayrel


----------



## ThunderGOD (6. Dezember 2004)

> Aber danke für den Hinweis



Immer gerne


----------



## Sokraates (7. Dezember 2004)

Ein Punkt, der bisher noch nicht angesprochen wurde:

Die CD- und DVD-Version von Half-Life 2 ist mit SafeDisc geschützt. Hat die Steam-Version auch irgendeine Art von Schutz (abgesehen von Steam), die verhindert, daß eine kopierte Steam-Version  verwendet werden kann? 

Wenn nicht, haben die Käufer der CD-/DVD-Version das Nachsehen, da sie keine legale Sicherungskopie erstellen können, der Steam-Käufer aber sehr wohl. Ich selbst habe Half-Life 2 nicht, kann also auch nicht experimentieren.

@ pcgames:
In meinen Augen ist es bedenklich einerseits die Steam-Zwangsregistrierung im Test vom Half-Life 2 zu verschweigen und diese in den Foren als neuen Kopierschutz zu beschreiben, an den man sich schon gewöhnen wird, andererseits nicht einmal den Versuch zu unternehmen herauszufinden, welche Daten bei der Registrierung und bei jedem Programmstart übertragen werden. Zumindest  habe ich nicht gelesen, daß ihr Valve um eine Stellungnahme bemüht habt oder vorhabt das zu tun.

Eine gewisse Portion an journalisischem Interesse wäre angebracht, immerhin geht es um die Daten und das Interesse der ehrlichen Käufer.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2004)

Sokraates am 07.12.2004 07:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Punkt, der bisher noch nicht angesprochen wurde:
> 
> 
> @ pcgames:
> ...



Doch, hab hier in irgendeinem Thread, wo D. Goding sich zu Wort gemeldet hat gelesen, das über Steam was im Heft kommt. Zeit wegen Abgabeschluss war nur zu knapp ausführlicher drüber zu berichten. Warte gespannt was da kommt...


----------



## asu (7. Dezember 2004)

Du hast so recht! Noch besser finde ich aber, dass die "Journalisten" von PC Valve, eh PC Games, dem H-L2 Multiplayer 90 % gegeben haben, ohne hier mit einem Wort zu differenzieren, dass es sich um CS handelt!!

Auf meine sachlichen Leserbrief habe ich keine Antwort erhalten. PC Games hat bei mir ziemlich verloren, schade.


----------



## der-blaue-max (7. Dezember 2004)

also Half Life 2 ist nach meiner Meinung ein klasse Spiel, ich werde jedoch kein Weiteres Spiel von Valve Kaufen, wenn diese nicht Ihre AGB `s ändern und Steam durch einen "normalen" Kopierschutz ersetzen.

Valve behält sich in den AGB`s vor eine Nachforderung bin 30 tage stellen zu können !  

Ich kann und darf das Spiel nachdem ich es durchgespielt habe nicht z.B. meinem  Bruder Schenken damit er es nutzt ! Wo gibt es denn sowas ?  
Da dieser dann keine Registrierung hat hallo ??

Diese Dinge waren mir vor dem Kauf nicht bekannt, jetzt da ich es weiß nehme ich Abstand von Valve es gibt genug shooter auf dem Markt !


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2004)

der-blaue-max am 07.12.2004 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann und darf das Spiel nachdem ich es durchgespielt habe nicht z.B. meinem  Bruder Schenken damit er es nutzt ! Wo gibt es denn sowas ?
> Da dieser dann keine Registrierung hat hallo ?



doch, natürlich darfst du das, musst ihm einfach deinen account übergeben. das ist sogar  _ausdrücklich_ erlaubt nach der EULA.
und von nachforderungen steht da NICHTS.


----------



## dab2212 (7. Dezember 2004)

der-blaue-max am 07.12.2004 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> also Half Life 2 ist nach meiner Meinung ein klasse Spiel, ich werde jedoch kein Weiteres Spiel von Valve Kaufen, wenn diese nicht Ihre AGB `s ändern und Steam durch einen "normalen" Kopierschutz ersetzen.
> 
> *Valve behält sich in den AGB`s vor eine Nachforderung bin 30 tage stellen zu können !*
> 
> ...




Es gibt also immer noch Leute, die den Schwachsinn von diesem Gamezone-Spacken glauben? Leute, bitte, lest euch die EULA selber durch und glaubt nicht alles, was im I-net veröffentlicht wird.

Valve oder Vivendi sollten sich mal ernsthaft überlegen, diesen "Redakteur" wegen Verleumdung oder so zu verklagen.


----------



## der-blaue-max (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
wie ist das denn nun?

Ist mein Account bei Stem nur über meine Seriennummer eingerichtet oder auch über meine Hardware wie z.B. bei Microsoft?  

Eine weitere Frage: läuft der Account da irgenwann auch ab ?
oder kann ich das Spiel z.B. nach 1/2 jahr verkaufen und jemand richtet sich mit der Seriennummer ein neuen Account ein ??

Also ein Autohändler kann mir ja auch nicht verbieten mein Auto zu verkaufen, oder nur wenn der neue Besitzer sich ne neue Fahrgestellnummer und Fahrzeugbrief besorgt oder wie? oder wo? oder was?

Werden meine Daten z.B. nach neun Monaten nichtnutzung von Steam gelöscht? 

Kann mir das hier jemand beantworten ?


----------



## big-leassy (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin Stinksauer hab Half Life 2 rechtlich erworben und bei einem kollegen mit internet registriert.
Aber der offline Modus funktioniert bei mir nicht.


Jetzt muss ich mir erst internet zulegen um das spielen zu könne ?  




Steam ist die größte kacke die valve je verzapft hat!


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2004)

big-leassy am 07.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich mir erst internet zulegen um das spielen zu könne ?


ja, das steht auch auf der verpackung.


----------



## Munky (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
So schade es auch ist, eine Registrierungspflicht für ein Spiel einzuführen, so unangenehm der Gedanke ist, das STEAM alles mögliche über mich übers Internet schicken kann, so empörend die gezwungene Online-Freischaltung auch sein mag...
diese radikalen Vorkehrungen machen HL² zu einem der am besten kopiergeschütztesten Spiele überhaupt.

Und das ist doch schon mal was. Und abgesehen von den Möglichkeiten die Steam bietet (Sicherheit, Update-Möglichkeiten, Online-Bestellungen, Supportanfragen, Spieleverwaltung) und den Problemen die es bereitet ("Sicherheit", Flatratepflicht, Einbußungen in der Spielerprivatsphäre,...), so ist dieser vergleichsweise günstige Vertriebsweg auf lange Sicht für jede Spieleschmiede die Zukunft - auch wenn uns das nicht unbedingt gefällt.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2004)

Munky am 07.12.2004 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> So schade es auch ist, eine Registrierungspflicht für ein Spiel einzuführen, so unangenehm der Gedanke ist, das STEAM alles mögliche über mich übers Internet schicken kann, so empörend die gezwungene Online-Freischaltung auch sein mag...
> diese radikalen Vorkehrungen machen HL² zu einem der am besten kopiergeschütztesten Spiele überhaupt.



ach was, das spiel ist längst gecracked, die updates ebenfalls. und jetzt bitte nicht behaupten, diese versionen würden nicht gehen, die gehen prima.
DTM2 konnte VIEL länger nicht kopiert werden.


----------



## lowrey (7. Dezember 2004)

der-blaue-max am 07.12.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ein Autohändler kann mir ja auch nicht verbieten mein Auto zu verkaufen, oder nur wenn der neue Besitzer sich ne neue Fahrgestellnummer und Fahrzeugbrief besorgt oder wie? oder wo? oder was?


Beim Kauf eines Autos erwirbst du das Auto. Es wird dein Eigentum.
Mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Mit deinem Eigentum kannst du machen was du willst. Niemand verbietet dir dein Auto zu verändern (Straßennutzung mal ausgenommen).
Bei Kauf von Software erwirbst du nur die Nutzungsrechte, kein Eigentum.
Die Software darfst du weder ändern, noch in ungerechtfertigter Form nutzen (Litzenvertrag).
Laut deutschem Vertragsrecht müssen alle Vertragsbedingungen verständlich außen auf der Verpackung vermerkt sein, alles was bei der Installation in der Eula steht ist nichtig und rechtlich irrelevant.
Wenn dir die Vertragsbedingungen nicht zusagen hast du volles Rückgaberecht.


----------



## der-blaue-max (7. Dezember 2004)

lowrey am 07.12.2004 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> der-blaue-max am 07.12.2004 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ich darf doch wenn ich bei mir die Software lösche das Spiel und damit mein Nutzungsrecht verkaufen. 
Das geht hier aber nicht, da ich ja registriert bin.
Die Seriennummer ist damit wertlos für den Käufer!
Ich müsste also meinen Steam Account verkaufen   
Habe ich z.B. zei Spiele bei Steam und verkaufe eines davon, läuft das andere auch nicht, da mein Account ja nicht mehr da ist oder wie


----------



## irontek (7. Dezember 2004)

Leider ist es Heut zu Tage notwendig solche Kopierschutz Maßnahmen zu ergreifen sonst hätte valve einen Riesen Verlust gemacht. Valve macht es genauso wie es sich für ein Unternehmen gehört sie Denken Wirtschaftlich, nur so können wir uns auf einen Dritten Teil freuen.

Greetz


----------



## jezu (7. Dezember 2004)

Definitiv NEIN!!!

Ich hatte mir HL2 als Original gekauft, nach Inspektion und einer Sehr Guten Bewertung von mir für HL2 habe ich das Spiel aber wieder verkauft.

Ich werde mir unter diesen Bedingungen KEIN Spiel mehr kaufen und werde auch alle Personen die ich kenne davon überzeugen.

Anscheinend ist so etwas nur mit uns "Dummen" Europäern zu machen, in den USA ist eine solche Vermarktung undenkbar.

Steam ist Kontrolle pur und mit Bugs nur so überseht.

Unmöglich und ein klares NEIN!


----------



## Angeldust (7. Dezember 2004)

Denke es läuft auf kurz oder Lang auf ne Verfassungklage hinaus.

Da es sich eindeutig um nen kaufvertrag handelt ist es rechtlich  nach BGB nicht möglich das Eigentum des Steamaccounts weiterhin beim Unternehmen zu halten. Geht einfach nicht. Verstößt gegen die Gesetzt in Deutschland.

Wer einen Kaufvertrag abschließt hat wirklich volles Recht allesd damit zu machen was er will. Sonst müsste man andere Veträge abschließen aber keine Kaufverträge.

KA wie es in US ist aber hier zu Lande ist es eines jdem freies Recht mit seinem Eigentum zu machen was er will.

Denke nicht dass sich so etwas durchsetzen wird. Habe mir das Spiel deswegen auch nicht gekauft weil es auch anders geht. 

Spellforce hat nen sogut wie unknackbaren koüierschutz der mit den Addons noch drastisch verbessert wurde. Es geht auch anders.

Es ist einfach nur ne Schweinerei...evtl kauf ichs mir wenn es das Spiel für nen Appel und nen Ei gibt oder ich hoffe drauf fass es irgendwie geknackkt wird...würd mich am meisten freuen ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## der-blaue-max (7. Dezember 2004)

jezu am 07.12.2004 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv NEIN!!!
> 
> Anscheinend ist so etwas nur mit uns "Dummen" Europäern zu machen, in den USA ist eine solche Vermarktung undenkbar.
> Unmöglich und ein klares NEIN!



wie machen die das denn in den USA mit half Life?


----------



## Millenium (7. Dezember 2004)

Angeldust am 07.12.2004 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke es läuft auf kurz oder Lang auf ne Verfassungklage hinaus.
> 
> Da es sich eindeutig um nen kaufvertrag handelt ist es rechtlich  nach BGB nicht möglich das Eigentum des Steamaccounts weiterhin beim Unternehmen zu halten. Geht einfach nicht. Verstößt gegen die Gesetzt in Deutschland.
> 
> ...



Was schreibst du da? Drück dich bitte verständlich aus und auch für dich gilt: Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, schreibt man besser nichts oder erkundigt sich bevor man irgendwas schreibt.
Verdassungsklage? Soso, welches Rechtsgut ist denn deiner Meinung nach betroffen? Auch im Vertragsrecht scheinst du dich nicht besonders gut auszukennen. Eigentum? Hmm, du solltest dich wohl etwas eingehender mit dem 'Eigentumsbegriff beschäftigen. Merke: Nicht immer ist schreiben um des ´schreibens willen ne tolle Sache!

Grüsse


----------



## hannibal25 (7. Dezember 2004)

HanFred am 07.12.2004 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> big-leassy am 07.12.2004 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das stimmt definitiv nicht. Ich habe zwar einen Internetanschluss, kann mit dem aber nicht auf Steam zugreifen. Mein Zugang läuft über meine FH und da sind die entsprechenden Ports gesperrt. Außerdem habe ich Steam zusätzlich noch in meiner Firewall jeglichen Internetzugang gesperrt. Ich habe mein HL2 bei einem Freund aktiviert und es läuft ohne Probleme im Offline-Modus. Es reicht also völlig aus, Steam nur ein einziges Mal zum aktivieren einen Internetzugang zu ermöglichen.  Es braucht sich also keiner Internet zulegen, wenn er bereit ist, den Umweg über einen Freund zu gehen.

Ein kleiner Tipp noch für die, die Probleme mit dem Offline-Modus haben. Deaktiviert in Steam die automatische Aktualisierung von HL2 und CS. Danach hatte ich zumindest keine Probleme mehr mit dem Offline-Modus. Vorher hatte es bei mir auch nicht funktioniert  , da er jedes Mal erst Updates ziehen wollte.


----------



## mbarone (7. Dezember 2004)

Und das ist doch schon mal was. Und abgesehen von den Möglichkeiten die Steam bietet (Sicherheit, Update-Möglichkeiten, Online-Bestellungen, Supportanfragen, Spieleverwaltung) und den Problemen die es bereitet ("Sicherheit", Flatratepflicht, Einbußungen in der Spielerprivatsphäre,...), so ist dieser vergleichsweise günstige Vertriebsweg auf lange Sicht für jede Spieleschmiede die Zukunft - auch wenn uns das nicht unbedingt gefällt. [/quote]

Das kommt darauf an, ob es die Kunden akzeptieren. Vertreiber von Computerspielen können noch so einen tollen Weg finden, ihre Ware zu vertreiben, aber am Schluss entscheidet immer noch der Kunde, ob es sich durchsetzt


----------



## mbarone (7. Dezember 2004)

07.12.2004 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist doch schon mal was. Und abgesehen von den Möglichkeiten die Steam bietet (Sicherheit, Update-Möglichkeiten, Online-Bestellungen, Supportanfragen, Spieleverwaltung) und den Problemen die es bereitet ("Sicherheit", Flatratepflicht, Einbußungen in der Spielerprivatsphäre,...), so ist dieser vergleichsweise günstige Vertriebsweg auf lange Sicht für jede Spieleschmiede die Zukunft - auch wenn uns das nicht unbedingt gefällt.



Das kommt darauf an, ob es die Kunden akzeptieren. Vertreiber von Computerspielen können noch so einen tollen Weg finden, ihre Ware zu vertreiben, aber am Schluss entscheidet immer noch der Kunde, ob es sich durchsetzt [/quote]


----------



## big-leassy (7. Dezember 2004)

Danke. vielleicht hilft es mir ja!?

Jetzt muss ich den PC woll noch mal irgendwohin schleppen!


Sone kacke!


----------



## big-leassy (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke das dieses Projekt Steam auf lange hinsicht klappen wird, ich werde auch nicht mehr lange ohne internet sein.

Doch zurzeit kommt mir Steam vor als hätten irgendwelche freaks nichts besseres zu tun gehabt als so eine noch nicht ganz ausgereifte Internetplattform zu entwickeln!


----------



## big-leassy (7. Dezember 2004)

Ach noch was.

Wieso kann man nicht einfach nen telefon registrierungsservice einrichten 
VALVE  ???????????




ZU FAUL


----------



## hannibal25 (7. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du HL2 bei einem Freund aktiviert hast, starte das Spiel einmal mit bestehender Internetverbindung. Wenn das Spiel startet, kommt eine Meldung, dass das Spiel jetzt vorbereitet wird oder so ähnlich. Wenn das Spiel zum ersten Mal gestartet wird muss die Internetverbindung noch da sein. Erst danach funktioniert der Offline-Modus. Bei jedem weiteren Start von HL2 kommt diese Meldung auch wieder, die benötigten Daten sind dann aber auf deiner Platte gespeichert. Wenn du CS im Offline-Modus benötigst, vergiss nicht dieses mit der bestehenden Internetverbindung zu starten. Und zusätzlich natürlich alle Tipps bezüglich des Offline-Modus aus dem üppigen, beigelegtem Benutzerhandbuch beachten  

In meinem Bekanntenkreis hatten auch einige Probleme den Offline-Modus zum laufen zu bringen, hat aber letztendlich noch bei jedem geklappt.


----------



## camel73 (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich halte von Steam überhaupt nichts, da man nicht voraussetzen kann das jeder Internet hat. Und ich schleppe meinen Rechner auch nicht zu einem Freund nur damit das Spiel läuft. Da verzichte ich lieber. Am schlimmsten für mich ist aber der Steam aus dem Aspekt das das Schuldsystem umgedreht wird. Valve stellt jeden als Raubkopierer hin  solange bis man online das Gegenteil "bewiesen" hat. Darüber hinaus weiß man nie was valve mit den Daten anstellt. Vielleicht werden diese an nützliche Werbefirmen verkauft.
Ein absoluter Witz ist der komplette download als Spiel. Man muss sich nur mal vorstellen das man für das Spiel die selben Kosten hat wie beim Kauf im Geschäft, allerdings ohne die selbe Leistung. Es ist ja nicht nur so das die DVD-Hülle samt Inhalt fehlt. Valve spart durch diese Variante denn Zwischenhändler, wodurch diese einen schönen Anteil an den 50€ sparen. Und 7€ Anleitung zu kasieren für ein Faltblatt ist eine rießen Sauerrei. 
Diese ganze Abzocke und Verarsche können die sich nur erlauben da es ein wirklich gutes Spiel ist, das von den Fans sehnsüchtigst erwartet wurde. Aber bei  der Art und Weiße wie diese Vertrieben wird, muss jeder für sich wissen ob er dies mitmacht oder nicht. Für mich bleibt der Entschluss das ich lieber auf dieses Spiel verzichte als das ich mich solchen Dingen beuge. Da kann das Spiel so gut sein wie es will.
Das Problem wird sein, wenn dieses System Schule macht (und es sieht ganz danach aus) werden immer mehr Spiel über Steam erscheinen. Da kann man nur gute Nacht wünschen bei diesem Gedanken.


----------



## scheiss-steam (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab Half Life 2 (Orginal), bin aber nicht bereit Valve meine Daten zu überlassen!
Find trotzdem keinen Steamemulator.


----------



## Neoc (8. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, viele der Befürworter hier würden Gabe N. die Wohnungsschlüssel schicken, wenn das die Voraussetzung wäre, das Game zu spielen. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, was es für ein Geschrei gegeben hätte, wenn Microsoft sich so ein Steamscheiß, geleistet hätte. 
Ein Freund hat das Game zurückgegeben und ich kaufe es erst garnicht.


----------



## big-leassy (9. Dezember 2004)

wie bitte? das ist nicht war?


----------



## big-leassy (9. Dezember 2004)

Um es mal klar zu stellen STEAM IST ABOLUTE KACKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkpaladin (10. Dezember 2004)

Also Ich hab mir Halflife 2 aus Protest wegen dem Steam erstmal nicht gekauft obwohl Ich darauf voller Erwartungen gewartet hatte. Nun hatte ein Bekannter zuviel Probs mit dem Spiel da er nur selten spielt und er es wohl in nem Jahr noch net durchgespielt hätte. ^^ Ich habs Ihm abgekauft denn umtauschen könnte er's ja eh net und für mich gabs auch keine Gewissensbisse soeinen Mist zu unterstützen. Nen anderer Kollege konnte seine Version erstmal garnicht installieren da mussten wir erstmal seinen Rechner bei mir ins Internet packen. tzzz.
Zumindest hätte man die Alternative einer Hotline zum anrufen schaffen sollen. Was mich halt auch stört ist daß Steam dauernd erst die Spieldaten freischalten muss. Ich kenne kaum ein Spiel wo Ich so lange warten muss bis es überhaupt anfängt zu laden. Ok es dauert net extrem lange aber es ist immerhin eine Wartezeit die man sich hätte sparen können und die Installation is dafür umso langsamer. Und sofern man nicht grad seinen Autostart im Auge behält hat man auch den automatischen Updateservice von Steam mit drinne.. Also Ich weiss lieber selbst wann Ich gepatcht habe und werd bei etwas was im Autostart aufgerufen wird gern gefragt obs das auch darf, anstatt daß Ich irgendwann davon Fehler bekomme und nichtmals weiss woher die kommen. Nicht daß Ich jetzt schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe aber die Möglichkeit besteht ja leider immer.. Ich denke da nur an irgendwelche Demoversionen damals von Myth 2 wars glaub ich ?  Keine Ahnung aber die hat wohl einigen Leuten die Plattendaten zerschossen wie Ich las.. Spielangabe ohne Gewähr ist schon zu lange her  

Jo.. Alles in allem find Ich steam bekloppt und ne Zumutung. Es wär auch anders gegangen und Half Life 1 hatte auch ne Riesen Fangemeinde ohne Steam. Mag sein daß sie die Raubkopierer damit behindern, aufhalten das glaube Ich nicht.. Stattdessen verlieren sie aber ein paar Käufer wegen der Engine. Das Geld hätten sie lieber darin investieren können das Spiel preiswerter zu machen oder ein paar Gimmicks beizulegen. Vielleicht auch ein richtiges Handbuch ??? Und einen Usernamen zu löschen oder die Seriennummer einem anderem Account zuzuweisen geht auch net.. Toll daß Ich jetzt nen Usernamen hab den Ich mir nur dank Zettel merken tu.
Ansonsten wär auch eine Vollinstallation schön gewesen in der man die DVD net im Laufwerk haben muss. Ich mein man hat doch Steam oder ? Warum also unnötig den Datenträger abnutzen.. Aus meiner Sicht hat Valve glück daß Half Life 2 Enginetechnisch brilliant ist sonst würden sicher ne Menge mehr Leute vom Kauf absehen.

Ok Ich denk das reicht erstmal.. Ich mag Steam jedenfalls nicht. Ressourcenverschwendung ist's !!!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Dezember 2004)

Petra_Froehlich am 30.11.2004 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben natürlich innerhalb der Redaktion auch lange über das Thema diskutiert, über Sinn und Unsinn der Registrierung. Fakt ist aber auch: Half-Life 2 ist nach aktuellen Zahlen das am schnellsten verkaufte PC-Spiel Deutschlands und schlägt vermutlich sogar die Sims. Bislang ist man davon ausgegangen, dass ein Shooter niemals solche Fabel-Zahlen erreichen kann - offenbar geht es doch, wenn die Menschen das Spiel kaufen MÜSSEN.
> 
> Aktuell gibt es u. W. keinen wirklich 100% funktionierenden Crack für HL2. Ich glaube persönlich, dass derzeit sehr viele Publisher auf Steam linsen und wir in Zukunft noch mehr Entwicklungen dieser Art sehen -- wenn's mit Half-Life 2 funktioniert, warum dann nicht auch mit, sagen wir, STALKER. Oder Splinter Cell 3. Oder GTA SA. Oder Gothic 3. Oder Starcraft 2. ... Nur als Idee.
> 
> ...




@ Petra:  
Abgesehen davon, dass ich hier bereits vorher meinen Senf dazugegeben habe, bin ich von dieser Meinung einer PCG-Redakteurin schockiert!
Die Gründe haben Vorredner bereits mehrfach genannt. Grob zusammengefaßt: *Wehret den Anfängen!* 


@ Redaktion:
Nicht nur im Bezug auf Datenschutz und gläserner Konsumenten, sondern ebenso wegen der nicht abzusehenden Auswirkungen, die eine solche Entwicklung auf den PC-Spiele-Markt haben dürfte. Was kommt denn als nächstes, wenn sich immer mehr potentielle Käufer aufgrund solcher Methoden dem Spielemarkt verschließen und auf Konsole umsteigen, wie hier schon mehrfach angeführt wurde?? 

Benennt Ihr Euch dann in Publisher-Mag um oder gebt nen Konsolenmagazin raus??????

Ein Großteil der Leser eurer Zeitschrift sind keine unmündigen Kinder mehr, hört also auf sie als solche zu behandeln!
Jeder weiß um die finanziellen Zwänge denen ein SpieleMag unterliegt aber ohne Leser keine Zeitschrift!


----------



## big-leassy (10. Dezember 2004)




----------



## Darkpaladin (10. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaub kaum daß die vielen Käufer wegen Steam sind.  Wär das Game nicht so gut würd sich kaum wer den Stress antun. Ich kann nur darauf plädieren daß Hersteller lieber mal die Preise senken oder sich Mühe mit Handbuch etc. geben anstatt immer den armen Leuten die Schuld zuzuschieben und sie weiter auszunehmen.

P.S. Lang ists her da gabs mal die Möglichkeit sich mit Tips & Tricks ein wenig zu verdienen. Besteht diese Möglichkeit eigentlich noch und wo müßte man sich melden ? Es geht allerdings nur um Kurztips zu aktuellen Games. Trotzdem recht hilfreich meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## micmic77 (18. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass für dieses Spiel ein guter Kopierschutz angebracht ist, aber ich finde es SCHEIßE, dass man es ohne Internetzugang in die Tonne klatschen kann.
Habe für das Spiel jetzt 50 €uro bezahlt und muss jetzt feststellen, das ich es nicht spielen kann, weil ich kein internet auf meinem Rechner habe.
SOLL ICH DAS JETZT WEGWERFEN ODER WAS??!

  

Habe nach Crack gesucht, aber auch keinen gefunden.......
Weiß keinen ausweg mehr. Hilfreiche...ähm...Hilfe bitte an adresse: michael77diehl@web.de
DANKE


----------



## The_Killer_Joe (18. Dezember 2004)

Einfach HL² nicht kaufen und vorallem nicht mehr drüber reden!


----------



## Bikerman (23. Dezember 2004)

Was nutzt einem Steam, wenn der Server überlastet und nicht erreichbar ist.Meiner Meinung sollte Valve mal in sich gehen und sich fragen, was sie damit bezwecken.

Gruss vom Bikerman der tierisch SAUER ist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maulwurf_90 (27. Dezember 2004)

Marscel am 29.11.2004 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung zu Steam...
> 
> positiv:
> - unumständlich zu bedienen
> ...


es gibt eh schon eine gecrackte version von hl also bringt der schwachsinn gar nichts ! obwohl ich natürlich ein ehrlicher käufer bin !!!


----------



## perry1965 (28. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Man wird sich über kurz oder lang mit noch stärkeren Maßnahmen gegen Raubkopierer abfinden müßen. Ob Steam dabei den richtigen Weg geht ist fraglich. Keiner weiß genau, was alles rübergesendet wird. So lange es nen Comp gibt, solange wird es Piraterie geben, ob es jetzt einen paßt oder nicht.

Keiner weiß auch, was passiert, wenn es Steam nicht mehr gibt. Falls Steam etliche Spiele weiter so anbietet, kann man sie nach einem Konkurs alle vergessen. Was würden die Konsumenten sagen , wenn Sony Konkurs anmeldet, und plötzlich alle Sony Fernseher nicht mehr gehen würden. Das wär ein Geschrei!

Ach ja, hab erst jetzt HL2 gekauft, und ohne Probleme installiert. Funzt alles hervorragend. Auch Offline Modus.

Und Steam kann man auch austricksen. Hab erst vor kurzem bei einem Bekannten ein gekracktes HL2 gesehen. Funzt auch "fast" tadellos.


----------



## Kajetan (29. Dezember 2004)

perry1965 am 28.12.2004 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Man wird sich über kurz oder lang mit noch stärkeren Maßnahmen gegen Raubkopierer abfinden müßen.


"Abfinden müssen" ... Quark! Mit NICHTS musst Du Dich abfinden! Solange Du Dir als Kunde dies nicht gefallen lässt und bei weiteren Spielen dieser Art einfach den Geldbeutel stecken lässt, werden derartige Maßnahmen wieder rückgängig gemacht. 

Einfach nicht kaufen! Auch wenn's manchmal schwer fällt ...


----------



## MikelT (3. Januar 2005)

Also....ich gehöre sicherlich zu der Fraktion der "älteren" Spieler und möchte einfach nur ein wenig das -ach so viel gelobte- Spiel geniessen. Aber was ich da-wie heisst die Security Seite: "Beam" oder "Ream"- sehe, ist m.E. schwachsinnig. Video-Piraten werden auch da einen Weg finden, dieses zu umgehen. Also was soll das? Wir, die dafür teure Euros auf den Tisch gelegt haben, sind natürlich die angeschmierten. Irgendwelche Sesselscheisser haben eine wahnwitzige Idee gehabt u. wollen das in die Praxis umsetzen. Dabei werden sie sich an diesem Spiel ohnehin nicht nur dumm, sondern auch dämlich verdienen!


----------

